# [Sammelthread] Forza Motorsport 7



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2017)

Wie zu erwarten Teil 7 offiziell. Und wie man mit Ankündigung einer performanten Xbox erwarten konnte wird Teil 7 nun endlich alles dynamisch abliefern in 4K 60 auf beiden Systemen 

Release 3. Oktober, Ultimate 29. Sptember





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Offizielle Ankündigung:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 Announce

*Features:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7

*Editionen:*Forza Motorsport - Pre-Order Forza Motorsport 7

*E3 Demo:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7: Hands On with the E3 Demo

*4K Screenshots:* Galerie: Forza Motorsport 7 - abload.de

*Liste der unterstützten Eingabegeräte und Systemanforderungen:* https://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fm7_gamescom


*Detailiertere Infos zum Thema Strecken, Dynamic Weather, Time of Day*

https://news.xbox.com/2017/08/18/fm7-track-list-revealed/


*Demo:* https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/forza-motorsport-7-demo/9p2xh29364lh


Xbox One and Windows 10 exclusive.

Experience the danger and beauty of competitive racing at the limit in Forza Motorsport 7.

Enjoy gorgeous graphics at 60fps and true 4K resolution in HDR. Collect over 700 Forzavista™ cars, including the largest assortment of Ferraris, Porsches, and Lamborghinis ever.

Master over 30 famous environments with race conditions that change every time you race.

Available October 3, 2017 on Xbox One and Windows 10. Coming November 7, 2017 for Xbox One X






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9aAr5blVy0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Übersicht Editionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Juni 2017)

Endlich für den PC


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juni 2017)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Endlich für den PC


Was heist hier endlich?
Gibt doch schon Forza 6 Apex und Forza Horizon 3 für PC. Aber halt nur für Win 10 im eigenen Store und daran wird sich auch mit Forza 7 nichts ändern. 

Ich hoffe das es endlich eine Quay und auch  längere Rennen (5+ Runden sollten Pflicht sein) geben wird. Bin kein Freund von diesen 2-3 Runden "Rennen" wo man immer von hinten Starten muß und man eigentlich ohne Rempeln keine Chance hat zu gewinnen. Wenn man fair fährt reichen die Runden einfach nicht.


----------



## Bash0r (12. Juni 2017)

Freu mich drauf. Wird dann hoffentlich Q1/2018 im preislich netten Bundle mit der X1X geben.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. Juni 2017)

Ich freu mich ebenfalls auf die Perle, denn Apex fand ich schon spitze! Nur der Umfang war etwas knausrig, aber das wird der 7. Teil hoffentlich ändern.
Apex performte schon auf einer 1080er @4K/2160p mit fast durchgehend, dreistellige Frames & ich denke mal, der aktuellste Teil wird die ~60FPS+ vermutlich auch durchgängig halten. Das Game wird auf meiner KS-Glotze sicherlich ein Fest & da ist HDR10(00) schon includet.^^
Passende HDR-Monis lassen da vermutlich noch länger auf sich warten....


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juni 2017)

Sieht erstmal soweit gut aus. Ich hoffe nur, dass man bei der PC-Version in einem Punkt Fortschritte macht: Ich will mehrere Controller gleichzeitig benutzen können. Ich hab Lenkrad, Shifter und Pedale von drei verschiedenen Herstellern und in Forza Horizon 3 konnte ich nur eines davon benutzen. Da war es noch ok, spielt sich auch mit Gamepad prima, aber bei nem Forza Motorsport würde ich schon gern mit Lenkrad spielen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2017)

*4K Screenshots:* Galerie: Forza Motorsport 7 - abload.de


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2017)

Danke für Thread. 

Mal sehen, was am Ende so bei rauskommt. Mein letztes Forza war Teil 3, noch auf der XBOX 360. Hat sich bestimmt einiges getan seitdem


----------



## Deutschmaschine (12. Juni 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Was heist hier endlich?
> Gibt doch schon Forza 6 Apex und Forza Horizon 3 für PC. Aber halt nur für Win 10 im eigenen Store und daran wird sich auch mit Forza 7 nichts ändern.



Naja aber das zählt doch alles nicht. Wer sich für die Forza-Motorsport-Reihe interessiert, der ist ja nicht automatisch Fan von Forza Horizon. Man sollte diese Reihen schon wirklich separat betrachten. 

Und Apex? Komm! Das ist doch nur eine simple Techdemo. Ein paar Autos, ein paar Strecken - aber echter Mehrspieler, Upgrades, Lackiereditor usw. haben da doch gefehlt. Für mich war es nicht mehr als Spielerei. 

Die Aussage "Endlich Forza Motorsport für den PC" finde ich also sehr berechtigt.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (13. Juni 2017)

Microsoft kann geile Games machen, wenn sie nur wollen...

Und zum Gkück auch immer für PC, um Windows zu pushen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juni 2017)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Naja aber das zählt doch alles nicht. Wer sich für die Forza-Motorsport-Reihe interessiert, der ist ja nicht automatisch Fan von Forza Horizon. Man sollte diese Reihen schon wirklich separat betrachten.
> 
> Und Apex? Komm! Das ist doch nur eine simple Techdemo. Ein paar Autos, ein paar Strecken - aber echter Mehrspieler, Upgrades, Lackiereditor usw. haben da doch gefehlt. Für mich war es nicht mehr als Spielerei.
> 
> Die Aussage "Endlich Forza Motorsport für den PC" finde ich also sehr berechtigt.


Ja Apex war mehr eine Tech Demo für Turn 10. Aber es war immerhin das erste Forza für PC und schlecht war es ja nicht, nur halt im Umfang stark beschnitten. Aber seit Apex habe ich keine Runde mehr in Forza 6 gedreht, da müsste ich ja wieder in Full HD spielen... und ich bin halt verwöhnt. 

Das Horizon nicht jeden Anspricht stimmt schon. Es ist halt der Arcade Ableger der Fora Reihe und nur Sim Fahrer werden die Spiele vermutlich nicht spielen. Aber es ist auch Forza, es ist auch auf PC.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2017)

Ich freu mich wie so ein kleines Kind auf FM7.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juni 2017)

Hab mir gestern zur Einstimmung mal die FH3 Demo gezogen. Jetzt bin ich noch gehypter, wenn ich bedenke dass dies ja nur der Arcade Ableger ist. 

Besonders freue ich mich darauf, endlich mal wieder ne klassische Aufstiegskarriere zu erleben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juni 2017)

So ich habe gerade die Ultimate Version vorbestellt. Im Win 10 Store schon möglich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2017)

Habe mir mal eben die Anforderungen angeguckt, sind eigentlich ziemlich in Ordnung. Ich kaufe mir aber nach wie vor die Standard Version.  Da es ja dieses mal kein Port sondern eine Eigenentwicklung für den PC wird hoffe ich einfach nur das es wirklich Rund läuft.  Apex hat es ja vorgemacht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Juni 2017)

@Blackvoodoo
Hab ebenfalls zugeschlagen & erfreulich, dass ich die wohl kommende OneX ebenfalls damit füttern kann....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2017)

Weis nicht ob AK1504 diese Infos mit in den Startpost packen wird. 
Hier erst mal ein Link zum Angespielt Video von Heiko Klinge von der GameStar. Er erzählt doch so einiges vom Spiel. Alles weis ich schon gar nicht mehr. 
Forza Motorsport 7 - Angespielt-Video: Das neue 4K-Forza wird fantastisch - GameStar

Was ich aber behalten habe. 
Das Spiel wird 100 GB Platz brauchen, ob das nun für die Standard Version oder die Version irgendwann mit allen DLC gilt weis ich natürlich auch nicht. Im Win 10 Store stehen 100 GB...
Es gibt wieder mal keine Qualy, aber man kann angeblich in jedem Karriere Rennen die Rennlänge selber wählen. In welchem Rahmen bleibt auch abzuwarten. Ob man da z.b. 100 Runden Nordschleife fahren könnte ist die Frage. Da müsste man auf jedenfall an die Box für Sprit und Reifen und ob es Boxenstopps gibt weis ich auch nicht. 

Ganz wichtig finde ich aber. Heiko sagt Spiel sieht so auf wie in den Trailern. Also kann man sich auf jedenfall auf das schönste Forza bis jetzt freuen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Juni 2017)

Ja, schade das es keine Qualy geben wird, aber wenigstens kann man jetzt die Rennlänge wohl selber bestimmen & Boxenstopps wäre wirklich noch ein Sahnehäubchen. Ich denke aber mal, die wird es nicht geben.
Auf alle Fälle wird da im Bereich Immersion, Atmo & Optik einiges geboten und ich fand ja "das Feeling" bei Apex schon klasse. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen....ich freu mich!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2017)

Das mit der Qualy wäre echt mal Zeit. Es nervt einfach nach einer Zeit wenn man immer von hinten Starten muß. Dann noch bis Teil 6 die extrem kurzen "Rennen" wo man kaum mit fairer Fahrweise nach vorne kommen konnte. Wenn man jetzt z.b. 10 Runden Rennen fahren kann, ist das schon deutlich besser. Da hat man auch Zeit sich schön durchs Feld zu arbeiten. 

Forza 6 habe ich gestern mal wieder kurz angeschmissen. Man bin ich eingerostet, schon lange keine Rennspiele mehr gespielt. Und nein das Full HD will ich mir nicht mehr antun. Gerade wieder den Forza 6 Apex Download gestartet. Zwar deutlich kleinerer Inhalt aber wenigtens in 4k. 
Muß etwas üben bis Forza 7 kommt...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Juni 2017)

> Muß etwas üben bis Forza 7 kommt...


Ich werd es nächste Woche auch mal wieder "anschmeißen" & je nach Zeit ausgiebig daddeln. Wenigstens ist das dann mal wieder ein Game, bei dem mein XBox-Controller "Feedback an beiden Zeigefingern" gibt & das bitzelt so herrlich....


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2017)

Das heisst in den letzten FM Teilen gab es keine Boxenstopps? Das heisst auch keinen Benzinverbrauch? Keine Reifenabnutzung? Keine Langstreckenrennen?

Das wär schon ein Dämpfer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2017)

Reifenabnutzung gibt es, glaube auch Benzinverbrauch. Aber es gab keine Rennen die lang genug waren (zumindest nicht in Forza 5, 6 nicht lange gespielt) um einen Boxenstopp nötig zu machen. Aber gestern habe ich gesehen das die KI zur Box fährt, ich vermute um zu reparieren.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2017)

Ah ok, verstehe. 

Solche 2 Runden sind ja für den Anfang ok, aber wenn die ganze Karriere nur aus Mini Distanzen besteht, ist es mies. 
Sollte sich schon steigern, oder abwechseln oder halt einstellbar sein.

Wird schon werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2017)

Die Karriere Rennen sollen ja jetzt in der länge Einstellbar sein. Schau dir das Video von GameStar an, da wird vieles Erzählt.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir abgewöhnt, im Vorfeld großartig Infos aufzusammeln zu Spielen die mich interessieren. 

Klingt strange? Ich halte es inzwischen wieder wie früher, als Internet noch was Exklusives war und nicht alle Infos instant zur Verfügung standen. Da hab ich die Games beim Zocken noch selbst entdeckt. Das ist tausend mal spannender als vorher schon alles zu wissen. 

Aber trotzdem danke. Hab jetzt alles, um weiter gehypt zu sein.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (18. Juni 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das heisst in den letzten FM Teilen gab es keine Boxenstopps? Das heisst auch keinen Benzinverbrauch? Keine Reifenabnutzung? Keine Langstreckenrennen?
> 
> Das wär schon ein Dämpfer.





Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Reifenabnutzung gibt es, glaube auch Benzinverbrauch. Aber es gab keine Rennen die lang genug waren (zumindest nicht in Forza 5, 6 nicht lange gespielt) um einen Boxenstopp nötig zu machen. Aber gestern habe ich gesehen das die KI zur Box fährt, ich vermute um zu reparieren.



Forza Motorsport hat schon seit jeher immer Boxenstopps gehabt, in welchen getankt, die Reifen gewechselt und repariert wurde. Die Karrieren in Teil 1 bis 4 waren auch so aufgebaut, dass es mit dem Spielforfschritt immer längere Rennen wurden; zudem gab es stets extra Langstreckenrennen.  In Teil 6 gab es dann die sogenannten Schaurennen, die auch Langstreckenrennen enthielten. 

Was halt mau war, dass man stets mit vollem Tank losgefahren ist und auch immer beim Stopp vollgetankt, Reifen gewechselt und repariert wurde. Auch wird man mit leerem Tank nicht zwingend schneller und die Reifen sind konstant gut, bis sie bei etwa 60% Verschleiß dann gut vorhersehbar einbrechen. So verkommt der Boxenstopp wenn dann zum notwendigen Übel, da man mit diesem keinerlei strategischen Spielereien machen konnte. 

Aber zumindest in der Community, wo ich regelmäßig Rennen fahre, nutzen wir die Boxenstopps, um mittels Pflichtstopp ein kleine taktische Komponente ins Rennen zu bringen (um z.B. einem zeitraubenden Duell oder einer Überrundung aus dem Wege zu gehen).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juni 2017)

Ohh, dass ist ja erfreulich! Ich kenne nämlich nur Apex für den PC & da gibt es keine Boxenstopps. Die Version für den PC diente ja aber auch mehr "als Testlauf" & das Game gab es ja auch gratis u. wurde halt (leider) entsprechend abgespeckt.
Ich hab vorhin Apex mal wieder gedaddelt & das @4K/2160p; Maxsettings, außer im Bereich AntiAliasing wurde 4-Fach gewählt & der dynamische Schnickschnack wurde deaktiviert, sowie den Limiter abgeschalten.
Auf Spa & im Rennen, bei schönem Wetter dauerhafte ~110FPS+ & der VRAM wurde mit ~4,2-4,5GB angeknabbert. Ich wollte noch ein Filmchen erstellen, aber weder Shadowplay noch Afterburner (OSD funzt) funktionieren mit der Api u. den hauseigenen Microsoftdienst für Streaming oder eine Aufnahme habe ich deaktiviert.^^

Ich denke doch mal, Forza M.7 wird ebenfalls bestens performen & auch der Umfang wird mich sicherlich begeistern. Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber ich freu mich....


----------



## Isrian (18. Juni 2017)

Bei Shadowplay die Desktop Aufnahme aktivieren, dann kurz auf Fenstermodus wechseln, Aufnahme starten und wieder in den Vollbildmodus wechseln, dann sollte es gehen. Zumindest funktioniert es so bei Horizon 3.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUUYXbzU8KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




1:00 - Car collecting mechanic (Fun fact: Bill Giese worked on Pokemon for many years).
1:40 - Partnership with Porsche.
2:40 - Transition to new hardware.
4:00 - Native 4K, smooth 60fps, 30% of GPU power left after getting Forzatech running on Xbox One X that allowed them to improve shadow resolution, car LOD, draw distance and textures.
5:00 - Five year vision for the franchise (physics, gameplay, FRC, eSports etc.).
6:20 - Content updates for Forza 6 = prototyping for Forza 7.
8:00 - More options to make drivatars "more predictable", more "AI-like".
8:55 - Cross-play for PC & Xbox players. In higher level leagues people will be matched more carefully.
10:50 - Weather system and physics first (11:15 - Talks about Jebel Hafeet weather; dangerous place for scanning team due to extreme heat).
12:10 - Campaign mode. No 'zero to hero' mentality. You're going to start in an "awesome chapter".
13:05 - Widebody kits, auction house, amazing paints being RT'ed on Twitter.
15:13 - Mixer integration and streaming community integration.
18:10 - Porsche's passion for racing and motorsports and Turn 10 visits Weissach to witness the creation of GT cars, 919 & GT2 RS.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Juni 2017)

@Isrian
Danke für den Tipp & ich werd es mal Anfang kommender Woche probieren (mehr Zeit) & wenn es funzt, dann gibt es für Apex ein 4K-Filmchen....quasi als Appetitanreger....


*edit:*
Zwei Ründchen auf Spa und im Regen & Motorsport 7 kann kommen bzw. ich bin gerüstet! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uCWyAE8eGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Veröffentlicht am 19.06.2017

Zwei Runden auf Spa & im Regen mit 15KI-Fahrer.
Gelegentlich ist ein CPU-Limit sichtbar, dennoch sind die Frames mMn sehr hoch & idR bzw. öfters dreistellig.
Config: i7 3770K @4,5GHz| GTX1080| 24GB Ram 1600er| @Asus PG278Q
Settings: 2160p| Maxsettings, außer im Bereich AA wurde 4-Fach gewählt
Motorsports7 für den PC & meine kommende OneX kann kommen...^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Juni 2017)

@Blackvoodoo

Werden die zwei Einträge bei dir ebenfalls "als Fehler" angezeigt? Das ist bei mir schon seit mehreren Tagen so & die restlichen Dateien wurden bei Erwerb klaglos gesaugt. Den Support habe ich noch nicht kontaktiert, denn bis Ende September ist ja noch dicke Zeit.
Mich nervt nur das Info-Center etwas, da ich diesbezüglich ständig Meldungen erhalte....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2017)

Da wird noch nix weiter sein. Zu früh.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2017)

Bei mir steht bei Vorbesteller Bonus für Forza Motorsport 7, Forza Motorsport Day 1 Autopaket und Forza Motorsport 7 VIP, Es ist keine Installatation möglich. Der Vorgang wurde (vermutlich abgebrochen, ganz kann ich es nicht lesen).
Ich denke einfach das es diese Files noch gar nicht gibt. Bis Release ist ja auch noch viel Zeit.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Juni 2017)

Ist eigentlich bekannt, in wiefern die Fahrphysik gegenüber Forza Apex bzw. Forza 6 überarbeitet wurde?

Ich kann mich gerade überhaupt nicht entscheiden, welches Spiel für mich interessanter ist. Forza 7 oder Project Cars 2.

Forza 7 sieht schon verdammt geil aus und scheint mir das umfangreichere und "gepolishtere" Gesamtpaket zu werden. Allerdings finde ich die Fahrphysik in Forza Apex ziemlich lasch.
Die Wagen fahren viel zu gediegen, irgendwie schwammig, aber doch auf Scheinen. Bei Project Cars hab ich halt doch das Gefühl, als würden sich die Autos extrem stark unterscheiden, ich spüre jede Bodenwelle und merke jeden Fehler sofort und selbst das "popometer" merkt man, obwohl ich - und jetzt kommts - mit Gamepad Spiele.

All das fehlt mir bei Forza Apex. Ich spüre die Autos einfach nicht auf der Strecke. und nein, damit meine ich nicht Force Feedback, sondern das Audio/Visuell übermittelte Gefühl.

Andererseits ist Project Cars mit Gamepad schon sehr fordernd, wenn man die Fahrhilfen abstellt. Wobei ne relativ perfekte Runde Nordschleife mittlerweile auch drin ist.... Also es geht schon. Forza ist dagegen viel eher aufs Gamepad geeicht, da es ein Xbox Titel ist, was ich generell positiv finde. Aber nicht, wenn dadurch der Realismus so stark leiden muss.


Mir fällt die Entscheidung echt schwer. Project Cars fühlte sich eben etwas unfertig an und war aufs Lenkrad ausgelegt. Forza wirkt richtig schön durchdesignt, scheint ausgereift zu sein, hat aber eine seelenlose Fahrphysik.


Wie seht ihr das und wie bewertet ihr den Realismus der Fahrphysik beider Spieleserien bzw. die zu erwartenden Änderungen der zukünftigen Teile?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2017)

pCars 2 kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich fand die Pysik bei Forza (5,6,Apex) besser als pCars 1. 
Man müsste beide Spiele einfach gleichzeitig testen um sich ein richtiges Bild davon machen zu können. Gleiche Strecke, Auto, Streckenverhältnisse.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Juni 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> pCars 2 kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich fand die Pysik bei Forza (5,6,Apex) besser als pCars 1.
> Man müsste beide Spiele einfach gleichzeitig testen um sich ein richtiges Bild davon machen zu können. Gleiche Strecke, Auto, Streckenverhältnisse.



Das habe ich bereits getan und bin nicht wirklich zu nem Ergebnis gekommen.

Wie gesagt, das Fahrverhalten in Forza war mir zu simpel und glattgebügelt. Aber mit Gamepad richtig gut zu steuern. Project Cars hat ein für mich sehr befriedigendes Fahrgefühl, ist aber mit Gamepad stellenweise fast schon zu zickig zu kontrollieren. Gerade das Auffangen im Grenzbereich ist mit Gamepad fast unmöglich, womit man immer nen Tick vorsichtiger fahren muss, als man eigentlich könnte.


Primär würde mich halt erstmal interessieren, was diesbezüglich bei Forza 7 geplant ist. Ob überhaupt änderungen geplant sind.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 E3 2017 Breakout Session: Expanded Wheel Support, More Online Options, Livery Importing



Multiplayer: You can now hot-lap before the start of a race while waiting for others.
Multiplayer: Setups can be adjusted pre-race.
Multiplayer: Non-racing rooms, such as track days, are now possible.
Multiplayer: Forzavista can be used in pit-lane pre-race.
Wheel support: PlayStation wheels can be used on PC.
Wheel support: An alternative cockpit view with no steering wheel is available.
Photogrammetry tools allowed the team to add real texture data to their laser-scanned environments.
In-game rewards will scale based on how many cars you own. More info will be revealed in August.
_Forza Motorsport 7_ will continue to support eSports
Liveries can be transferred from _Forza Motorsport 6_ and _Forza Horizon 3_.


AR12 Gaming


Turn 10 have "reimagined everything" for this game.
Turn 10 want to unite their vast community with a range of online tools and features in this game.
Main Menu: Career / Online / Community / Garage / Forzavista
"Timed Vendor" option, expect more news closer to launch.
Single-Player Championship categories: Seeker, Breakout, Evolution, Domination, Masters, and the Forza Masters Championship Cup.
These Championships are then split into Divisions/Series for you to choose from.
An Open Series lets you use whatever car you like in Career.
Minigame events like Car Bowling and Autocross return.
Car collecting features will be announced at Gamescom.
"Voices of Motorsport" return.
"Robust" damage system, including a "crack damage system with performance damage".
You will be able to name your driver.
Forza Rewards will hand out exclusive race suits.
Split-Screen confirmed.
The feature set between Xbox One, Xbox One X and Windows 10 is identical. Only changes are graphics and PC peripheral support.
Leagues will be integrated with ForzaRC.
Drifting and Drag Racing are exclusive to Multiplayer.
No painting on glass/windscreens.


Forza Motorsport 7 E3 2017 Breakout Session: Putting Players in Control


Interactive loading screens allow you to change cars, gear and settings while a track loads.
Custom soundtracks can be integrated into the game, with your music playing through on-track speakers etc.
Auction House, #Forzathon and Mod Cards return.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das habe ich bereits getan und bin nicht wirklich zu nem Ergebnis gekommen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, das Fahrverhalten in Forza war mir zu simpel und glattgebügelt. Aber mit Gamepad richtig gut zu steuern. Project Cars hat ein für mich sehr befriedigendes Fahrgefühl, ist aber mit Gamepad stellenweise fast schon zu zickig zu kontrollieren. Gerade das Auffangen im Grenzbereich ist mit Gamepad fast unmöglich, womit man immer nen Tick vorsichtiger fahren muss, als man eigentlich könnte.
> 
> ...


Ich meinte man müsste pCars 2 mit Forza 7 vergleichen. Ich vermute nämlich schon das sich auch bei pCars 2 bei der Physik was getan hat. 
Ich weis nicht ob man im Windows Store auch Spiele zurückgeben kann, falls ja, einfach beide kaufen, beide so lange erlaubt testen, und das das einem dann besser gefällt behalten das andere zurückgeben.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UofHpgnWivo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juni 2017)

Schade. Dachte es kommt was neues. Aber das Video kenne ich schon. Trotzdem danke für die Mühe den Tread aktuell zu halten.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm Quali is gone mit dem Einbinden hier... -.-


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2017)

Unkomprimierte 4K Videos kann man bei Gamersyde downloaden 

*Hinweis:* _"Unfortunately the file we captured was in HDR and we (like many others) were absolutely not ready to handle such a format. We spend many hours experimenting with various software and settings and finally found a solution that we think is close to the actual game in terms of colors and black/white levels. Keep in mind though that the game might look a bit different from this video, but this should be quite close hopefully."_

4K:

Forza Motorsport 7 - E3: MS showcase gameplay #1 - File download - Gamersyde

Forza Motorsport 7 - E3: MS showcase gameplay #2 - File download - Gamersyde

Forza Motorsport 7 - E3: MS showcase gameplay #3 - File download - Gamersyde


4K HDR Only:

Forza Motorsport 7 - E3: HDR Gameplay #1 (HDR only!) - File download - Gamersyde

Forza Motorsport 7 - E3: HDR Gameplay #2 (HDR only!) - File download - Gamersyde


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2017)

Übersicht der Editionen in Post 1 ergänzt...


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2017)

Die ersten 167

Turn10 reveals the first 167 cars of Forza Motorsport 7 - Autoblog


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2017)

Forza Garage Week 2


Forza Motorsport - Forza Garage Week 2


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2017)

Forza Garage Week 3


Forza Motorsport - Forza Garage Week 3


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2017)

Forza Garage Week 4

Forza Motorsport - Forza Garage Week 4


----------



## zobl93 (9. August 2017)

Gibt' schon Gameplays die den Unterschied zwischen One S und One X Version zeigen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. August 2017)

Noch keine gesehen. Aber ich vermute mal. Ich mache mal einen auf Pachter  das die XboneX Version die zweit schönste Version ist, die PC Version (vorrausgesetzt die Hardware ist gut genug dafür) die schönste. Die normale Xbone Version wird den letzten Platz belegen. 

Hey Analyst sein ist gar nicht schwer 

Die XboneX Version läuft ja in UHD 60 fps, ich tippe mal drauf das die normale Version 1080p 60 fps bekommen wird. Grafisch wird sich nicht viel tun. Man wird vermutlich schon genau hin schauen müssen um einen Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## zobl93 (9. August 2017)

Das wär schon mal was
Aber ich denke, gerade bei den Wettereffekten wird die One S optisch auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. August 2017)

Glaube ich gar nicht. Schon Forza 5 und 6 sind richtig schön auf der Xbone. Nur die Auflösung von nur Full HD und damit doch recht viel Treppeneffekten und Geflimmere hindern mich daran die weiter zu spielen. Turn 10 hat die Xbox Hardware ähnlich gut im Griff wie die Uncharted Macher die PS. Beide holen wirklich so alles raus was im dem Kasten steckt. 
Schon weil die normale Xbox viel weiter verbreitet ist als die XBoneX es jemals sein wird, wird die Forza 7 Version schon gut werden. Das man aber natürlich auf Messen die XboneX Version zeigt ist auch klar. Turn 10 gehört Microsoft, Microsoft will Konsolen verkaufen. Also zeigt man was im Moment so geht.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2017)

Oder man zeigt mehr wie mit der Endnutzer Fassung nicht möglich ist wie Motion/Tripple Screen. Das fand ich immer am derbsten ^^ Mal sehen was dann mit der PC Fassung geht. Ich wär ja schon zufrieden wenn das FFB besser ist und auch mehrere USB Geräte ohne Umwege erkannt werden ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2017)

Erwarten kann man viel, ändern wird sich leider kaum was. Turn 10 hört nicht wirklich auf die Community, sieht man schon das ingame das Lenkrad sich ja nur paar Grad dreht. Das wurde schon bei vielen Forzas angesprochen, und ich glaube das zu ändern wäre kein großer Aufwand, aber es tut sich nichts. Auch Forza 7 wird wieder mit den paar Grad Lenkbewegung kommen. 

Ich hoffe das die Grafik so bleibt oder noch besser wird wie auf der E3 zu sehen war. Das Auge fährt bekanntlich mit  Der Sound sich verbessert, das ist bei jedem Rennspiel immer noch ein Problem. Race Room ist da schon super, aber auch nicht perfekt. 
Die Gegner KI besser wird, sich halt mehr wie in echt verhält. 
Angeblich, glaube ich aber erst wenn ich es sehe oder im Test lesen kann, das man in jedem Rennen die Rennlänge selber einstellen kann. Endlich weg von diesen 2-4 Runden "Rennen". 
Natürlich hoffe auch ich das man endlich Lenkrad und Pedale seperat angeschlossen nutzen kann. 

Bin auf die Gamescom gespannt ob und welche Infos da rauskommen.


----------



## Galford (10. August 2017)

Passt eigentlich in beide Sammelthreads (FM7 und FH3)

Buy Once, Hoon Twice: Xbox Partners with Hoonigan and Ken Block to Bring New Forza Content - Xbox Wire



> Fans who pre-order _Forza Motorsport 7_ digitally will receive Hoonigan Car Packs for both games at no additional cost. The _Forza Horizon 3_ Hoonigan Car Pack will become available on Aug. 15 for free in the Xbox Store for _Forza Motorsport 7 _pre-order customers, with the _Forza Motorsport 7_ Hoonigan Car Pack available to play on Sept. 29 for Ultimate Edition owners through early access, and Oct. 3 for Deluxe and Standard Edition owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2017)

Forza Garage Week 5


Forza Motorsport - Forza Garage Week 5


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2017)

Forza 7 alle 32 Strecken


Weltexklusiv: Forza 7 ? Sehen Sie nur bei uns alle Strecken! - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. August 2017)

Ganz ordentlich. Nur könnten sie von mir aus gerne Yas Marina weglassen. Und die Grand Tour Strecke fehlt, wenn schon Top Gear dann auch Grand Tour


----------



## Supes (18. August 2017)

Was ich mir für das Game sooo sehr wünsche, ist, dass ich im "freien Spiel" meine Gegner selbst wählen kann. Bei allen Teilen die ich bisher gespielt habe (nur jene für die 360) wurde das nämlich automatisch nach Fahrzeugklasse festgelegt. Wenn ich dann meinen hochgezüchteten M5 genommen habe und mich eigentlich mit mit den Supersportlern von Ferrari, Lambo & co. messen wollte, durfte ich am Ende gegen irgendwelche Ralley-Autos fahren, weil mein M5 in deren Klasse war. Über solche Kritik mag mancher schmunzeln, aber ich persönlich hätte viel mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht, wenn ich selbst hätte entscheiden dürfen, womit ich gegen wen fahre...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. August 2017)

Das juckt mich gar nicht. Spiele Forza seit dem 2. Teil und habe noch nie meine Autos getunt. Sehe den Sinn darin auch nicht. Warum soll ich (extrem Beispiel) eine BMW Isetta auf das Niveau eines La Ferrari bringen? Dann fahre ich doch lieber gleich mit dem Ferrari.


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2017)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir Supes. Die gemixten Klassen mit was weiß ich für Wagen sind mega ätzend -.-


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2017)

Detailiertere Infos zum Thema Strecken, Dynamic Weather, Time of Day


Take a Lap on Some of Your Favorite Tracks, Reimagined in Forza Motorsport 7 - Xbox Wire


----------



## blautemple (19. August 2017)

Sehr gut, endlich gibt es ein dynamisches Wettersystem


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

"Calling all Forza fans! Make sure you don't miss the gamescom #XboxGC stream later today on WatchMixer at 9 PM CEST/8PM BST/12 PM PT. We may have some updates about #Forza7 to share with you all "


http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/gamescom


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

*Liste der unterstützten Eingabegeräte und Systemanforderungen:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 @ Gamescom 2017


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. August 2017)

Bei dem Live Stream kam Forza aber recht kurz. Keine neuen Trailer/echte Rennszenen. Aber habe ich das richtig verstanden das man mehrere Eingabe Geräte also Lenkrad und Pedale separat anschließen kann? Das wäre ja ein Fortschritt zu Forza 6 Apex und Horizon 3.

Der Typ sagte er spielte Forza mit der Gitarre. Das würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Ja Multi USB


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Schön. Mein Englisch ist ja nicht so gut, trotzdem habe ich das mal bis zum Ende der Forza Vorstellung geschaut.
Daher mal Nachfragen. 

Aber viel Neues gab es ja leider nicht. Denke auf der Gamescom wird man mehr Infos bekommen. So lang ist ja nicht mehr bis Release.


----------



## DON (21. August 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Erwarten kann man viel, ändern wird sich leider kaum was. Turn 10 hört nicht wirklich auf die Community, sieht man schon das ingame das Lenkrad sich ja nur paar Grad dreht. Das wurde schon bei vielen Forzas angesprochen, und ich glaube das zu ändern wäre kein großer Aufwand, aber es tut sich nichts. Auch Forza 7 wird wieder mit den paar Grad Lenkbewegung kommen.



Ich weis nicht ob man den Lenkeinschlag in der Cockpit Ansicht einstellen kann, aber es gibt jetzt eine Einstellung in der man das Lenkrad nicht sieht. 
Siehe punkt 22 auf der Liste Forza Motorsport 7: 40 Fakten zum neuen Rennspiel


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Ja das weiß ich schon. Das wurde schon mal in dem GameStar Video gesagt. Aber ich will ja das Lenkrad sehen, ich finde das gehört einfach dazu.

Achja wisst ihr schon ob die PC Version auch HDR unterstützen wird? Bei der XboneX Version heist es ja immer 4k, 60 fps, HDR. Beim PC, 4k, unbegrenzte FPS...
Noch gibt es zwar keine 4k HDR Monitore für PC, und die 2 die dieses Jahr kommen sollen wurden ja auf 2018 verschoben und werden arg teuer sein. Trotzdem ein Interessantes Thema.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Hier mal die Systemanforderungen, gefunden bei Computer Base.

HD
Win 10 64 bit
Prozessor:Intel Core i5-750 
                       AMD FX-6300 
Arbeitspeicher: 8 GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 740/GTX 650
                           AMD Radeon R7 250X

Full HD
Win 10 64 bit
Prozessor:Intel Core i5-4660 
                      AMD FX-8350
Arbeitspeicher: 8 GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670/1050 Ti
                           AMD Radeon RX 560

UHD
Win 10 64 bit
Prozessor:Intel Core i7-6700K
                      AMD Ryzen 7
Arbeitspeicher: 16 GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080
                           AMD Radeon RX Vega 64


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

So gerade im Livestream von GameStar gehen und wir weiterverfolgt.
PC Version auch mit HDR unterstütztung, jetzt müssen nur mal die UHD 144 Hz, G-Sync, HDR Monitore kommen 
am PC kein Splitscreen, den gibt es auf den Xboxen.

Demo für Xbox und PC kommt, aber gibt noch keinen Termin. 
Sonst nichts neues
UHD, auf PC unbegrenzte FPS (XboneX 60), 700 Autos, 21:9 Support, multiple USB Geräte nutzbar...


----------



## MrSonii (23. August 2017)

Die Demo kommt wahrscheinlich wieder erst nach dem Release 
Aber naja so lange dauert es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Falsch...

Forza Motorsport 7 - PC-Demo angekundigt, Systemanforderungen bekannt


----------



## MrSonii (23. August 2017)

Dann nehm ich's zurück  Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Aber immer vorher meckern statt die vorhanden Quellen mal zu nutzen.


----------



## MrSonii (23. August 2017)

Tut mir Leid, hab grad nicht viel Zeit für die Gamescom und gucke nur ab und zu mal im Forum vorbei ^^
Aber recht haste...


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Der gute Gronkh und Rennspiele... Noch nie vorgekommen. Sehr ungewöhnlich 


Forza 7 4K Xbox One X






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT3QCryCJAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben. Da fährt nicht Gronkh, er ist dieses Jahr nicht auf der Gamescom, er darf nicht mehr weil er zuviel Leute um sich scharrt (unfreiwillig). Gestern in dem CoD MP Video sagte er das er paar auf der Leute auf der Gamescom hat und er "nur" daheim die Videos bearbeitet und hochlädt.

Ok, er scheint doch selber gefahren zu sein. Und nein gut fährt er nicht. Vielleicht kamen die zum ihm um ihn spielen zu lassen?


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Ja ich hab das CoD Video gesehen. Macht aber hier den Eindruck als würde er selber fahren. Mir aber auch nicht wichtig ob nachkommentiert oder nicht. Schau es dir am besten selbst an. Von der Videoqualität her das beste Gameplay bisher. Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Hole ich gleich komplett nach. Nur leider schafft meine "tolle" DSL Hybrid Leitung keine 1440 oder UHD 

Offtopic. Ich fände das extrem nervig wenn ich auf einer Messe ständig erkannt werde und ständig mehr Menschen zu mir kommen würden um mit mir zu reden usw. In dem COD Video hat er das ja recht ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Das bleibt nicht aus wenn man fast 5 Millionen Fans hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Schon klar und er lebt davon ja auch recht gut. Aber das ihm ja sogar verboten wurde die Messe zu besuchen ist schon krass irgendwie. 
YT braucht wohl noch etwas Zeit für das 4k (arg wie ich das hasse, es ist UHD) Video. Will das runterladen und dann später anschauen, aber aktuell nur 1440p60 auswählbar.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Ne wieder Gameplay gezockt vom Jo oder dem anderen Kollegen von ihm


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Das UHD Video ist fast fertig geladen. Zum Glück gibt es Programme wie den 4k Videodownloader. Mal schauen was der der da spielen durfte zusammen gefahren ist.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

Nix gutes, dafür Grafik Showcase


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

So Video fertig geschaut. 
Die Fahrleistung war wirklich nicht gut. Ich bin auch kein Pro Gamer, aber etwas besser hätte ich schon fahren können. Vor allem wenn alle Fahrhilfen an sind und die Gegner vermutlich auf Bobby Car Speed waren 
Aber es ist mir auch ein Rätsel wie man beim Auto nachlaufen noch ein Rennen fahren kann. Ich fahre nur Cockpit Ansicht. 

Ja Heiko Klinge hat bei der E3 nicht gelogen, es sieht wirklich so aus wie im Trailer. Die Dubai Strecke gefällt mir richtig gut, der Regen mit am Ende fast wieder Sonnenschein am Nürbergring (Gronkh 2017)  der auch 26 km lang ist  einfach schön anzusehen. 
Der Sound scheint sich auch verbessert zu haben, die 3 Autos hören sich schon mal toll an.

Tja vorbestellt ist es ja eh schon, glaube immer mehr das es kein Fehler war. Nur das warten darauf. Und dann der riesige Download...


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2017)

*Gamescom 2017 - New Gameplay Preview with Bill Giese*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=me1lHoWmsl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (28. August 2017)

Kleine Tech-Analyse zur Xbox One X Version von Digital Foundry, in der auch die PC Version in Sachen Kantenglättung angesprochen wird:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HveHnJ_CGuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2017)

Diese feslenfesten 60fps sind schon pornös 

Sieht man sehr selten bei solchen Tests...


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBUDovQ7zWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2017)

Wie sieht es mit den Strecken aus? Bei Forza Horizon 3 waren die recht unterschiedlich aber hier sehe ich bis jetzt nur Asphaltierte Strassen, wird es keine Strecken auf Sand oder Waldboden geben?


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2017)

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Horizon und Motosport.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2017)

Dann bleibe ich bei Horizon, ist für mich interessanter.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. September 2017)

Wäre aber eine Überlegung für Forza 8, auch mal Rally Strecken einzubauen. Motorsport ist ja nicht nur auf Asphalt. 
Aber Gamer090, spiel erst mal die Demo, dann entscheide.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wäre aber eine Überlegung für Forza 8, auch mal Rally Strecken einzubauen. Motorsport ist ja nicht nur auf Asphalt.
> Aber Gamer090, spiel erst mal die Demo, dann entscheide.


Auf die warte ich schon aber im Windows Store sind nur Demos von Forza 3 und 6 zu finden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. September 2017)

Ja die Demo gibt es ja auch noch nicht. Es heist bis jetzt nur die kommt vor Release, einen genauen Termin gibt es nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. September 2017)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf die PC Demo. So kann ich wenigstens ausprobieren, ob der Wheel Support dieses Mal richtig funktioniert. Falls ja, wird es sicher gekauft, auch wenn ich sonst eigentlich eher auf die realistischen Rennsims stehe.


----------



## DARPA (4. September 2017)

2 Fragen zu den Editionen:

1. Sind die Bonus Cars auch mit der Standard Version im Spiel verfügbar (nur dass man sie dann halt kaufen muss)?
2. Bekommt man mit dem Car Pass die DLC Autos kostenlos oder gibt es nur nen Rabatt auf den Kauf der DLC Packs?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. September 2017)

Meinst du das Hoonigan Autopaket und Day 1 Autopaket? Ich bin sicher die kann man sich dann auch seperat kaufen. 
Mit dem Car Pass bekommt man glaube ich 6 Autopakete mit je 7 Autos (zumidest war es bei Forza 6 so) die Pakete sind dann natürlich kostenlos, weil man ja den Carpass schon hat. Ingame muss man sich die Autos aber immer noch im Autohaus (so nenne ich das einfach mal) holen.


----------



## ak1504 (4. September 2017)

Bei H3 sind die Car Pass Wagen ingame gratis zu bekommen. Denke bei F7 wirds auch so sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. September 2017)

Ja das war bei Forza 5 anfangs anders, da musste man auch die Autos noch im Spiel mit Credits kaufen. Da haben sich die Spieler beschwert und es wurde geändert. Weil wir haben ja schon echtes Geld ausgegeben. Und das reicht. 
Aber man darf halt nicht vergessen die Autos auch beim Autohändler zu holen.


----------



## DARPA (4. September 2017)

Ok, mit dem Car Pass hab ich verstanden. Die 42 DLC Autos sind mit dem Pass also kostenlos und man muss kein weiteres reales Geld ausgeben. Ob man die dann noch in game kaufen muss ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Wobei am besten, die kosten beim Händler dann noch was. Damit man sich das alles schön erarbeiten muss (war bei Gran Turismo auch immer so).

Aber wie ist das mit diesen anderen Car Packs? Sind diese Autos auch DLC? Sprich sind das auch Autos, die in der Standard Version von Forza gar nicht enthalten sind?


----------



## ak1504 (7. September 2017)

Forza 7 has gone Gold / Demo – Sept. 19


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 Gone Gold!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. September 2017)

Super. Aber warum so spät? Die selben 3 Autos und Strecken wie schon auf der E3 und Gamescom. Die Demo hätte man also schon viel früher bringen können. 
Und ich hoffe wirklich auf einen Pre Load der Vollversion. Am 29.9. dürfte ich ja schon spielen, aber wenn der Download da dann erst beginnt wird das nichts mehr mit spielen an dem Tag.


----------



## ak1504 (7. September 2017)

So rund 2 Wochen +,- paar Tage erschienen die Demos in der Vergangenheit auch immer 

Ich denke da wurde auch in der Zwischenzeit noch einiges gefixt auch wenn der Content gleich ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. September 2017)

Das da sicher noch gearbeitet wurde denke ich auch. Aber ich habe nur noch diese und nächste Woche Urlaub. Hätte also genug Zeit gehabt zum Demo anspielen. Die Demo kommt aber genau da wo mein Urlaub vorbei ist


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2017)

FM7 Erfolge im Überblick 

Forza Motorsport 7 : Die freischaltbaren Erfolge der Rennsimulation im Uberblick | xboxfront.de


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2017)

700 Autos haben, nur 50 Gamerssore wert. Die wenigsten Spieler (mich eingeschlossen) werden jemals so viele Autos  besitzen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2017)

Download dann irgendwann verfügbar


https://www.microsoft.com/de-DE/store/p/forza-motorsport-7-demo/9P2XH29364LH?rtc=1&wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. September 2017)

Grr. Es ist 1 Uhr 23, also ist Dienstag 19.9. ich wollte nun die Demo in aller Ruhe runterladen damit ich sie dann heute mal vor der Arbeit anspielen kann. Aber nein MS hat die Demo noch nicht zum Download freigegeben 
Ich hasse das. Im HW Luxx steht ja Größe etwa 23 GB. Das sind bei mir bei 10 Mbit/s (viel mehr geht leider nicht mehr  ) über 5 Stunden Download. Um 11 Uhr stehe ich auf, um 13 Uhr geht es ab in die Arbeit. Also heute schaffe ich es nicht mehr die Demo zu spielen.


----------



## Galford (19. September 2017)

Auf der Seite die ak1504 verlinkt hat, steht doch:

*Veröffentlichungsdatum* 
‎Dienstag‎, ‎19‎. ‎September‎ ‎2017‎ ‎19‎:‎00‎:‎00
*
Ungefähre Downloadgröße* 
 22,51 GB - 22,87 GB


Und ja, das stand da auch schon vor mehreren Stunden, weil ich es ja gesehen habe. 

Vielleicht wird es auch nur 18:47 Uhr. Aber wenn man bedenkt um wie viel Uhr der Store zumeist aktualisiert wird, dann dürfte ca. 19 Uhr auch recht wahrscheinlich sein. Ich sage ja nicht, die Demo kommt garantiert nicht früher. Ich sag nur, wer meint die Demo kommt schon früh am Tage, könnte sich vielleicht die eigene Zeit mit unnützem Warten verschwenden. Und ich meine die PC Demo.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Ja nervig das man immer so lang warten muss bis abends.


Demo Stream heute nach Release


Mixer | Interactive Livestreaming


Twitch


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Die Gameplay Flut auf Youtube hat  begonnen...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw8Zb769rKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Kamera Motion Effekte sind abschaltbar das sieht man im Video. Ein Glück. Mehr muss ich nicht wissen.


----------



## MrSonii (19. September 2017)

Echt schade, dass die erst heute Abend kommt die Demo 
Naja dann heißt's jetzt wohl abwarten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. September 2017)

So weit runtergescrollt habe ich nicht das ich gesehen hätte wann die Demo erscheint. Das ist trotzdem großer Mist. Wenn es heist die Demo erscheint am 19.9. dann sollte die um 0 Uhr auch online sein. 

In dem Fall jetzt, kann ich die Demo erst nach der Arbeit heute Nacht also gegen 1 Uhr laden. 

Und wo kommen die Demo Videos her wenn es die Demo noch nicht gibt?


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Presse Version. Das Embargo wurde heute früh aufgehoben.

Es wird weltweit zeitgleich released.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2017)

Manchmal könnte man denken, die Welt geht unter 

Leute chillt doch mal. Ihr werdet schon noch viel Zeit mit zocken verbringen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Vorallem im Regen siehts ja echt top aus!


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QITXLdS3eW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (19. September 2017)

Bin ja schon auf die Grafik der One S Version gespannt


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Neue Infos und Screenshots


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 Demo is Live!


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Ich glaube Gran Turismo Sport kann einpacken dagegen^^


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Warum ? Sieht auch top aus und klingt vor allem endlich mal gut. Steht auf meiner Liste


----------



## Galford (19. September 2017)

Sind aber schön pünktlich. Download läuft.


----------



## MrSonii (19. September 2017)

So hab die Demo nun ein bisschen gezockt, erst lief es Performance technisch gar nicht gut, hab dann aber mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt
und am Ende lief es mit 60fps (vsync) deutlich besser als mit der Einstellung nur 60fps.
Auf meinem System läuft es soweit mit 60 fps in 3840x2160, alles auf Ultra, Resolutionsskalierung auf 100%.

Leider fängt es genauso an wie bei FH3, CPU-Kern 1 dauerhaft auf 100% -.-
Auch ein Deaktivieren in der Zugehörigkeit hilft da nicht, machts eher noch schlimmer.
Werd aber nochmal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. September 2017)

Meine Vorbestellung wurde heute abgebucht, also das All-Inclusive-Paket für den PC & die kommende Box. Ich werd mir die Demo nicht installieren & geb mir das Game erst mit der Vollsoft.^^
Auch auf einen Vergleich vom PC zur kommenden Brot & Spielebox bin ich gespannt und ich denke mal, dass Game wird mir evtl. auf der Box mehr zusagen.....


----------



## Supes (19. September 2017)

Hab nun auch mit allen Autos mal die zwei Runden gedreht. Will zum Spiel an sich mal noch gar nicht viel sagen, aber eine Frage: Wie kommen denn die knapp 23GB Größe der Demo zustande? Das ist immerhin über 1/5 der Vollversion, der Inhalt ist aber nur ein winziger Bruchteil dieser. Steckt da mehr in der Demo, als wir sehen können?


----------



## Galford (19. September 2017)

Beim ersten Spielstart nach dem Anmeldefenster (XboxLive/kommt natürlich nicht bei jedem Spielstart) ist das Spiel zuerst einmal abgestürzt. Bei zweiten Versuch hatte ich zuerst das Gefühl, wie wenn das Spiel noch im Hintergrund etwas entpacken würde, allerdings lief das Spiel ab da ca. eine 3/4 Stunde ohne Probleme und wurde dann von mir normal beendet.
60 Frames bei 3840x2160 bei maximalen Details, 100% Auflösungsskalierung, 8xMSAA sind für eine 1080ti locker drin. Allerdings hab ich da auch nicht anderes erwartet, basierend auf Apex und Horizon 3.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. September 2017)

Wer hat den bei dem Spiel die Steuerung verbockt? Der GT2 fährt wie mit Slics auf nasser Fahrbahn der GTR klebt förmlich auf nasser Strecke. 

edit:1
und dazu stürzt das Game ständig beim Starten ab, aber bei jedem 5 Versuch klappts
edit:2
was mir auffällt, wenn ich die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf dynamisch setze bekomm ich max 30FPS aber wenn ich diese auf 60FPS setze bekomme ich auch 60FPS, also irgendwas stimmt da nicht ganz beim Game. Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2017)

Lässt sich irgendwie VSync abstellen? Auch die olle 980Ti hat auf UHD Ultra keine Probleme mit 60 fps, aber hier und da sind die Frametimes etwas zupplig. Win10 Game Mode ist deaktiviert.

Zum Handling kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da erst mal nur mit Controller angetestet (RIG ist aktuell nicht aufgebaut). Fühlt sich insgesamt etwas unruhig an.

Abstürze bisher keine.

Noch ne allgemeine Frage: Ist das erste Game, was ich aus dem Windows Store installiere. Kann man kein richtiges Installationsverzeichnis angeben? Man kann das Laufwerk wählen, toll. Ich hab eine Platte nur für Games, darauf sind Unterordner für Steam, Origin usw. Der Windows Store knallt aber einfach mal alles in die Hauptroot und erstellt nen haufen Ordner. In den (wahrscheinlich?) eigentlichen Spieleordner "Windowsapps" komme ich aber nicht, da mir die Berechtigung fehlt 
Was ein Shice, ich will das ordentlich sortiert haben und nicht so ne Kraut und Rüben Installation. Kann man da was anpassen?


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Wenn ihr das Kamera wackeln abstellen wollt müsst ihr nach umstellen in den HUD Optionen die Demo neu starten. Falls das Problem auch auf Konsole bestehen sollte.


----------



## claster17 (19. September 2017)

Die LKWs sind ja geradezu langweilig. Da muss man kaum bis gar nicht auf drauf achten, wieviel man Gas gibt, weil es selbst in Kurven so gut wie nie Wheelspin gibt.


----------



## wtfNow (19. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Leider fängt es genauso an wie bei FH3, CPU-Kern 1 dauerhaft auf 100% -.-



Wer weiß, vielleicht wollen die mit Mining auch etwas dazu verdienen.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Demo mit Wheel






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tw33sWI-F2o:1886

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2017)

So Download läuft, und das sogar mit sagenhaften 14-20 MBit/s. Das ist schneller als erwartet. Die Leute hier, die den selben LTE Mast nutzen, wissen wohl das ich sonst sauer werde


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Lenkrad kann man sich sparen: FFB, is it fixed? UP: Nope. Still Broke. - Page 26 - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


Die Physik ist einfach nicht gemacht dafür.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Die Videos sagen alles. Da wirds echt mal Zeit das physiktechnisch was passiert. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZhbtjinqOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JSeapKe2nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Davon ab herrscht auch bei der KI Stillstand. Gleiches schlechte Erlebnis wie gehabt.

Schade. Somit nur eine neue Karriere, Content und frische Grafik.

M.M.n. wird es endlich mal Zeit ein paar Änderungen vorzunehmen um mal auf Höhe anderer Titel zu kommen die ein weitaus besseres Erlebnis bieten.

Ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Ultimate Edition aber passieren sollte nach über 10 Jahren mal etwas mehr.


----------



## huenni87 (20. September 2017)

Das sieht ja nicht so gut aus. Da ich mir vor kurzem doch ein Wheel gekauft habe, hatte ich mich auch auf Forza 7 am PC gefreut. Dann bleibts vorerst bei PC2 und evtl. GT Sport.


----------



## Supes (20. September 2017)

Ich bin nun leider ein wenig ernüchtert. Optisch ist das Spiel super, aber das wusste man ja durch die ganzen Trailer und Messevideos. Aber vom Fahrgefühl her, naja. Den Porsche bekommt man irgendwie kaum vernünftig durch Kurven. Nur am Rutschen. Fühlt sich fast an wie so eine Driftsteuerung. Wie in einem der verlinkten Videos gesagt wurde: Ein Hin- und Her zwischen Unter- und Übersteuern in einer einzigen Kurve. Ich habe mich auch mal exakt an die Vorgaben der Ideallinie gehalten, das half aber auch nicht. Beim Nissan war ich dann anfangs froh, dass der besser um Kurven geht. Dann aber fing es an zu regnen, was wieder toll aussieht, sich auf der Straße aber kaum bemerkbar macht. Jedenfalls für mich, die KI scheint auf der nassen Strecke ziemliche Probleme zu haben, da sie kurz nach Einsetzen des Regens deutlich zurückfällt und nicht mehr aufholt, selbst wenn ich doch mal im Kiesbett lande.

Das Vorbestellen der 100€ Version spare ich mir jetzt und warte lieber die Tests & eure Kommentare zur Vollversion ab. Vielleicht wird es dann doch erst mal F1 2017.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2017)

Bin auch mal das erste Rennen gefahren. 
Der Porsche fährt sich ohne Fahrhilfen ja richtig bescheiden. Bin jetzt, nach einem Rennen, schon etwas entäuscht. Grafik ist super keine Frage, der Sound vom Porsche ok (leider immer noch weit weg vom realen Sound). 
Steuerung und Physik hat sich anscheinend gar nicht verbessert. Da stimme ich ak zu, da dürfte wirklich mal gearbeitet werden. 
Aber was gar nicht sein darf ist so was hier
Forum de Luxx
das ist kein Screenshot von mir. Aber ich hatte das selbe Problem nur an einer anderen Stelle der Strecke. 

Forza 6 Apex und Horizon 3 hatte so was bei mir nie. Hoffen wir mal das die Demo nicht der aktuellste Stand ist, das so was in der Vollversion nicht mehr auftritt und es vielleicht einen angepassten nVidia Treiber geben wird.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Physik is wie immer fürn Popo, also für mich zu mindest weil ich mir wirklich wünsche das dieses Game mal iwo verbessert werden würde. Das selbe komische Gerutsche all over the Place was sogar die Reifen VORN bei Donuts kochen lässt. Das is schon so lang in diesem Game das ich gar nich mehr weiß wie lang. Das ist das floaty, disconnected Feeling was man mit Lenkrad hat.  So lang da nicht was grundlegendes an der Physik geändert wird, wird es sich niemals gut anfühlen mit Lenkrad. Und das ist doch eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Also Pad raus, kontrolliert über die ganze Strecke rutschen und abhaken die Sache mit Lenkrad.

Das Ding ist das sich Wagen in Forza mit Lenkrad schwerer kontrollieren lassen als in den Simulationen. Ist das nicht eigenartig bei nem Game was für Pads gemacht scheint und wo Leute Angst haben das es zu schwer mit Pad werden könnte wenn man die Physik verbessert ^^

Aber sicher ist das alles kein Problem für jemanden der nicht so viele Simulationen fährt wie ich das darf man nicht vergessen. Das hat den Anspruch doch schon etwas in die Höhe geschraubt seit damals als ich nur Forza fuhr wie blöde 

Aber trotzdem die Ultimate gekauft wie immer. Bleibt halt einfach das Pad Game für mich. Gibt ja keine Alternative da GT ja nun "abgenommen" hat ^^


----------



## DARPA (20. September 2017)

Ich teste es heute auch noch mal mit Wheel, aber das ja klingt bisher nicht überzeugend.

Dazu machen die unruhigen Frametimes das Fahrgefühl nicht grad besser. 

Oh man, die Technik ist ja das eine, aber das die Physik jetzt noch so daneben liegt. Ein Simulationsmodell verbessert man ja nicht mal eben von heute auf morgen. Hmmm, mies.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Demo gibts kann jeder probieren mit Wheel aber mir genügt das leider nicht um Fun mit Wheel zu haben.


----------



## DARPA (20. September 2017)

Ich weiss, hab die Demo gestern schon gesaugt. Bin aber bisher nur mit Pad gefahren. Race seat steht noch in der Ecke und will aufgebaut werden


----------



## MrSonii (20. September 2017)

Der Porsche fährt sich auf jeden Fall am anstrengendsten, aber ich musste mich (ohne Fahrhilfen natürlich) einfach nur dran gewöhnen, das Ding hat immerhin Allrad und  700PS, kein Wunder, dass man nen ruhigen Finger am Gas haben muss  Nach ein paar Versuchen konnte ich den aber ganz gut um die Strecke peitschen.
Das Ding geht halt einfach massiv nach vorne wenn man das Gas durchdrückt, klar untersteuert der dann auch in den Kurven bei zu viel Gas :D
Das plötzliche Übersteuern find ich dann aber auch komisch teilweise bei dem Wagen, aber sorgt für schön lange Drifts im zweiten Teil der Strecke :D  

Nebenbei muss ich aber sagen, dass mir die Dubai Strecke mal so gar nicht gefällt, hat irgendwie keinen guten Flow finde ich. Scheint so als ob die einfach nur alles in eine Strecke klatschen wollten, erst kleine enge Kurven, dann weite lange Kurven, dann der Tunnel und ne Gerade.
Wenigstens ist die Sound-Simulation richtig gut, zwischen den Klippen und im Tunnel hören sich die Autos einfach nur Hammer an 

Die Trucks fahren sich erstaunlich unspektakulär und der GTR ist einfach nice, der fährt auch noch im Regen richtig gut auch wenn Vollgas da durchaus vermieden werden sollte in den unteren Gängen


----------



## zobl93 (20. September 2017)

Ja der Klang im Tunnel ist schon mächtig gut


----------



## Andi-Latte (20. September 2017)

Erstmal von der Forza Horizont3 steuerung runter kommen mit Controller alles im Soll nur stockt es noch und kleine  ruckler zwischendurch…… hoffe da kommen zügig paar performance updates raus dann wirds gekauft


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Der Porsche hat sicher kein Allrad ^^ Schmiert nur ständig über die Vorderräder dank Forza Physik.


----------



## MrSonii (20. September 2017)

Oh mein Fehler, hätte schwören können der hat Allrad aber du hast recht, ist Heckantrieb ^^


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Bild ich mir das ein oder fährt sich der Porsche plötzlich besser ? Update gabs wohl keines. Oder ich hab iwo Skill gefunden um plötzlich konstant 3,5 Sekunden schneller zu sein auf der Dubai Runde was ich aber nicht glaube. Vor allem die schnelle erste und letzte Kurve geht plötzlich ohne das der Trümmer dauernd mit dem Heck kommt. Das fiel direkt auf. Merkwürdig.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2017)

Das is doch schon nen Unterschied. Vor allem beim Lod der Fahrzeuge.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IaZSBNUd9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## claster17 (20. September 2017)

Der richtige Grafikvergleich kommt ja noch im November (?) mit der XBOX.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

Habe mir auch Mal die Demo gezogen, bei Ultra nur ca. 30% Auslastung, die GPU kommt eigentlich nicht wirklich aus dem Zero Fan Modus^^

Also die Performance ist schonmal super, wenn auch mit 60 FPS Cap :/ 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. September 2017)

Wo kann man die Demo denn jetzt runterladen ???

Auf der Microsoft Seite kommt bei Download nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass Opera nicht weiss was es mit dem Protokoll machen soll. Mein Windows 10 hat irgendwie keinen Store und den will ich auch nicht.


----------



## AYAlf (21. September 2017)

Ab wann ist für den PC der PreLoad möglich? Ich meine nicht die DEMO, sondern das Vollpreisspiel.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2017)

Ohne Store kein Download. Wüsste nicht das es iwie anders geht.

Preload erwarte ich so 25. rum.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmoqbtG2V9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. September 2017)

Naja, dann halt nicht. Der Store-Zwang ist einfach Müll. Verpasse wohl eh nicht viel bei der Fahrphysik^^

Ich finde das schon blöd dass man da bei den FFB-Einstellungen so viel einstellen kann bzw. muss. Die sollen es doch einfach mit guten Settings ausliefern und fertig.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2017)

Zwang... Das könnte man über alle Games sagen die nur auf Steam, Origin ect angeboten werden.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2017)

Die Performance von Forza 7 is sehr bemerkenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yw03aXdf3dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlxVKuda6MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. September 2017)

Bin gerade eben mal mit Lenkrad (CSW 2) gefahren. Wurde sofort beim Start erkannt, die Tastenbeleung fand ich komisch und die Lenkradstärke zu stark. Bin doch kein Bodybuilder... Aber das kann man ja alles einstellen. Das FFB war so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden, wenn man sich z.b. AC anschaut weis man wie es sein soll. 
Aber ich fand den Nissan sehr gut fahrbar mit Lenkrad, gerade das Bremsen finde ich mit Pedale da deutlich einfacher. Mit dem Gamepad hat man ja gefühlt nach einen Millimeter "Pedalweg" schon Blockierende Räder (etwas was mich schon immer an Forza stört). 
Aber der Porsche geht mit Lenkrad (und natürlich ohne Fahrhilfen) schlechter zu fahren als mit Gamepad. 
Sollte der/die Porsches auch in der Vollversion so super fahren, werde ich wohl einen großen Bogen um diese Autos machen. 

Ob ich die Vollversion mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad spielen werde? Ich glaube mit Gamepad.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ob ich die Vollversion mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad spielen werde? Ich glaube mit Gamepad.



Zumindest die Demo hat mir mit Wheel überhaupt nicht getaugt. 

Nachdem ich jetzt auf PCars 2 hängen geblieben bin, ist FM7 eigentlich nur noch im Rennen, weil ich mal wieder nen Karrieremodus ala Gran Turismo erleben will inkl. umfangreichen Tuning der Autos. Und das kann ich auch mit Pad geniessen.
Fürs Wheel bleiben dann ja immer noch die anderen Titel.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Da drauf freu ich mich. Endlich muss man keine 9000PS Wagen mit Serienreifen bzw. absurd unfahrbarem Setup mehr fahren da dem mit dem neuen Homologations Feature ein Ende gesetzt wird.


Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 9-22-17




Forza 7 Debut Livestream am 27.9.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2017)

Da ich, vermutlich, der einzige Forza Spieler bin der seine Autos eh nicht tunt ein Feature das mir total egal ist. 
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht den Sinn ein z.b. Klasse D Auto zu einem Klasse S zu tunen. Wenn ich Klasse S Auto brauche, kaufe ich eines von denen.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Warum ? weil es Fun macht. Ohne dem könnte ich mir Forza sparen. Aber bin ja irl auch Schrauber


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2017)

Es gibt mehr als 700 Autos (wenn man mit den Car Packs rechnet) da macht es, meiner Meinung nach, halt keinen Sinn z.b. einen Golf 1 zu einem Pagani Killer zu tunen. Aber gut, wer daran Spaß hat ok. Für mich ist es halt nichts. Schraube im echten leben auch nicht an meinen M4 rum, nicht mal die Reifen Wechsel ich selber.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

Man muss ja nicht "all in" gehen, sondern solche parts verbauen, wie man es im real life auch machen würde. Zumindest bei mir bleibt ein Auto nie stock 

Und so wie ich die alten Forza Teile in Erinnerung hab, war der Aufbau des Tunings sehr realistisch. Auch die Motor Swaps haben größtenteils  Sinn ergeben.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Is ja kein Nonsens den man sich da reinbauen kann. Das wäre ja fürchterlich.

Forza bietet für jeden was und das macht es eben aus


----------



## claster17 (23. September 2017)

Tuning ist essenziell, um ein Fahrzeug an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen und vor allem um online eine Chance gegen die anderen zu haben. Das wichtigste ist die Übersetzung, welche bei fast allen Autos absolut unbrauchbar ist, da zu lang übersetzt.


----------



## Galford (23. September 2017)

Alle drei Versionen im Vergleich: PC vs XboxOne vs XboxOne X




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XigqvWomVx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. September 2017)

erstaunlich wie Driveclub immer noch die Spiele auf die Plätze verweisst wenn es um Regen auf der Windschutzscheibe geht.. Es gibt immer noch kein einziges Spiel egal für welches System das es besser macht als Driveclub. -> YouTube

sowiso hält sich Driveclub generell sehr gut auch gegen modernste PC Racer wie man HIER sieht - http://e1.dl.playstation.net/e1/campaignsite/driveclub/Driveclub_Cayoosh_Evening_PreOrder8OCT.mp4


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2017)

DriveClub ist eine Grafik Demo. Grafik stand im Vordergrund der Entwicklung und wir alle wissen das es deswegen nur mit 30fps läuft, welchen Zustand es zu Release hatte und wie mager es an Content, Features ist.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. September 2017)

Ich würd dem Spiel mal ne Chance geben und es mal irgendwo anzocken... und sieht die unkomprimierte Footage mit dem Zonda etwa langsam aus? Es heisst ja immer das 30fps kein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl vermitteln, aber das kann ich nach hunderten Stunden Driveclub einfach nicht bestätigen..


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (24. September 2017)

DriveClub ist ein Grafik-Arcade Racer. Der hat mit Forza nicht viel gemein. Ich hab das Game auch am Anfang gezockt. Physik ist nicht wirklich groß vorhanden. Es gibt nur Grip oder Driftwagen die sich nicht nach ihren Vorbildern steuern. Schadensmodel besteht aus den immer gleichen Kratzern. Die 30fps wird nur durch die zu starke Wackelkamera ausgeglichen. In Kurven ruckelt trotzdem der ganze Hintergrund. Von der starken Gummiband-KI fangen wir gar nicht erst an.

Wer locker paar Runden drehen will ist DriveClub zu dem jetzt günstigen Preis gut. Aber nicht wirklich was für Leute die GT oder Forza suchen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. September 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> DriveClub ist ein Grafik-Arcade Racer. Der hat mit Forza nicht viel gemein. Ich hab das Game auch am Anfang gezockt. Physik ist nicht wirklich groß vorhanden. Es gibt nur Grip oder Driftwagen die sich nicht nach ihren Vorbildern steuern. Schadensmodel besteht aus den immer gleichen Kratzern. Die 30fps wird nur durch die zu starke Wackelkamera ausgeglichen. In Kurven ruckelt trotzdem der ganze Hintergrund. Von der starken Gummiband-KI fangen wir gar nicht erst an.
> 
> Wer locker paar Runden drehen will ist DriveClub zu dem jetzt günstigen Preis gut. Aber nicht wirklich was für Leute die GT oder Forza suchen.



fast alles richtig, dennoch ist es technsich möglich dem Spiel ne Chance zu geben und sich selber eine Meinung zu bilden, eheh.

Das Argument mit dem Fahrverhalten ist sowieso nicht wirklich gut. - Erstens hast du keinen Vergleich mit den echten Karren ( so vermute ich mal)zweitens ist das Fahrverhalten zum Teil sogar näher an der Realität als bei so manchem "Simulationsracer" Da gibts eh einen bescheuerten Trend das Fahrverhalten zu verkomplizieren nur weil auf der Spielepackung irgendwas mit Simulation steht.  In der Realität sind Sport und Rennwagen durchaus sogar einfacher zu fahren als der ordinäre Golf GTI. Weil ihnen meist breitere Reifen der bessere Anpressdruck und bessere Bremsen zu Verfügung stehen. Meist ist das Element welches sich fahrtechnisch am ehesten als schwerer beherrschbar zeigt die Kupplung welche bei Rennwagen oft nur auf und zu kennt und nichts dazwischen so das man die Karre öfter \leichter abwürgt beim anfahren...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (24. September 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> fast alles richtig, dennoch ist es technsich möglich dem Spiel ne Chance zu geben und sich selber eine Meinung zu bilden, eheh.
> 
> Das Argument mit dem Fahrverhalten ist sowieso nicht wirklich gut. - Erstens hast du keinen Vergleich mit den echten Karren ( so vermute ich mal)zweitens ist das Fahrverhalten zum Teil sogar näher an der Realität als bei so manchem "Simulationsracer" Da gibts eh einen bescheuerten Trend das Fahrverhalten zu verkomplizieren nur weil auf der Spielepackung irgendwas mit Simulation steht.  In der Realität sind Sport und Rennwagen durchaus sogar einfacher zu fahren als der ordinäre Golf GTI. Weil ihnen meist breitere Reifen der bessere Anpressdruck und bessere Bremsen zu Verfügung stehen. Meist ist das Element welches sich fahrtechnisch am ehesten als schwerer beherrschbar zeigt die Kupplung welche bei Rennwagen oft nur auf und zu kennt und nichts dazwischen so das man die Karre öfter \leichter abwürgt beim anfahren...



Ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Ich habe genug Wagen in meinem Leben gefahren um zu wissen dass es da nicht nur Grip oder Driftwagen gibt. Da haben die Entwickler nur paar Schieberegler jeweils verschoben.  DriveClub ist weit von der Realität entfernt und anderen Rennsims. Da brauchst dir jetzt nichts vormachen.
In VR ist es ganz witzig aber da ist die Grafik das genau Gegenteil vom normalem Game.^^

Zudem hat DC nicht mal richtige GP-Strecken. Da fährst oft nur auf schmalen Straßen von A nach B. Einstellmöglichkeiten der Autos gibt es auch nicht. Nur nach einen Patch den Mode der Fahrhilfen deaktiviert.
Das Game ist komplett auf was anderes ausgelegt als Forza, GT, Project Cars oder Assetto Corsa.

Dem Thread hier geht es um Forza für Xbox und PC. DC ist rein auf der PS4 Zuhause.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9C2XcNcXtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. September 2017)

Schön sieht das Wetter schon aus, nur auch sehr unrealistisch wie schnell das Wetter und die Tageszeit sich ändert. Aber bei den kurzen Rennen die die meisten fahren, hat man das nicht anders lösen können denke ich. 
Auch ich werde keine Stunden oder mehr Rennen fahren. Man will ja in der Karriere ja weiterkommen , aber wenn es stimmt das man in jedem Rennen die Rennlänge individuell einstellen kann, werde ich so 10 Runden Rennen fahren. Damit kann man auch saubere Rennen fahren und muß nicht wie Rambo durch das Feld rasen.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Day 1 Car Pack


Forza Motorsport - The Fate of the Furious Car Pack






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmxUlJSnU4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (25. September 2017)

Eigentlich nicht überraschend (wegen F&F für Forza Horizon 2), aber dann irgendwie doch ein klein wenig (wegen Slightly Mad). 
Ich finde zwar F&F passt besser zu Horizon, aber was soll's.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Zu SMS gibts bis jetzt gar nichts ausser Gerüchte und das Turn10 was von dem Franchise bringt ist nix neues, gab es doch schon zu Forza 6 ein F&F Car Pack und davor noch die F&F Standalone Version basierend auf Horizon 2.


----------



## Galford (25. September 2017)

F&F für Forza Horizon 2 hab ich doch erwähnt? Okay, dann war es halt Standalone, aber was sollte ich sonst gemeint haben?


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Mir stach nur das Slightly Mad ins Auge ^^


----------



## Galford (25. September 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Mir stach nur das Slightly Mad ins Auge ^^



Und selbst da schrieb ich "ein klein wenig". Für Horizon 3 gab es Nichts zu F&F. Ich meinte halt, wenn was an den Gerüchten zu Slightly Mad dran sein sollte, warum vergibt Universal dann so spät eine Lizenz an Turn10 mit Motorsport 7, wenn es doch irgendwo sinnvoller gewesen wäre, zum Release des Filmes was mit Horizon 3 zu machen? Aber eigentlich spielt das eh keine Rolle. Lassen wir es gut sein.


----------



## AYAlf (25. September 2017)

Wenn die jetzt nicht bald den DL frei geben, dann wird es aber knapp für mich. Sind ja schließlich 100GB ^^ 
Hat wer Informationen zum PreDLRelease?


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Hier kann jeder mal den Zeitaufwand berechnen

Downloadzeit: Der Download-Rechner


----------



## fatlace (25. September 2017)

bin gespannt was die server machen werden, bislang hab ich bei MS noch nie mit der vollen Bandbreite runtergeladen

Edith: Gears of War 4 hatte doch sogar 140 oder 150gb wen ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7: Demo Discussion | Page 14


----------



## Galford (25. September 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Edith: Gears of War 4 hatte doch sogar 140 oder 150gb wen ich mich recht erinnere



Aber nicht zum Release. Ich hatte 80Gb in Erinnerung, hab aber sicherheitshalber im Internet nachgeschaut, und der Download muss 73Gb groß gewesen sein. Gears 4 war zur Veröffentlichung also doch noch ein Stück kleiner als Forza Motorsport 7. Forza Motorsport 7 bleibt also das zum Release-Zeitpunkt bisher größten Spiel von Microsoft über den *Windows* Store bzw. für den PC.
Aber der Vergleich hinkt eh, da beide Spiele aus vielen Gründen nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## fatlace (25. September 2017)

Sollte auch kein wirklicher vergleich sein 
hatte mein rechner nur letztens neu aufgesetzt und die zahl vom download gesehen.
die spiele sind mittlerweile wahnwitzig groß, meine 1tb ssd ist schon fast voll, und das obwohl dort nur ein paar spiele installiert sind.

wie gesagt bin ich gespannt wie die server ausgelastet sein werden, die demo hatte ich direkt beim releas runtergeladen und das nur mit knap 40mbit(bei ner 100k leitung)
hab sie auch nur 2 mal ans laufen bekommen, dann nach 4-5 fehlgeschlagenen starts direkt wieder gelöscht, hoffe die vollversion wird bugfreier sein.

fh3 hat auch genügend fehler, aber dort stürzt mir das spiel einmal ab, und dann nach dem neustart kann ich es stundenlang ohne fehler zocken, das verstehe wer will ^^


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (26. September 2017)

ak1504 , wie schätzt du die Physik bzw. das Wagenhandling von Forza 7 ein ?


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2017)

Ich mags, deswegen spiel ich es.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2017)

Oh, Überraschung. Der Pre-Load ist schon seit mehreren Stunden verfügbar. Ich bin leicht überrascht, dass hier noch niemand was gesagt hat (aber ich hab es auch erst jetzt gemerkt, weil ich im offiziellen Forum vorbeigeschaut habe). 
Und falls der Pre-Load nicht startet, soll man einfach die bisherigen Platzhalterdateien löschen (bei Apps & Features Forza Motorsport 7 suchen und de-installieren)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. September 2017)

Ich bin hin und her gerissen, soll ich es mir kaufen oder nicht.  Horizon war nach der Story bei mir Tod. Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es auf Amazon FM7 ab 59€.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Oh, Überraschung. Der Pre-Load ist schon seit mehreren Stunden verfügbar. Ich bin leicht überrascht, dass hier noch niemand was gesagt hat (aber ich hab es auch erst jetzt gemerkt, weil ich im offiziellen Forum vorbeigeschaut habe).
> Und falls der Pre-Load nicht startet, soll man einfach die bisherigen Platzhalterdateien löschen (bei Apps & Features Forza Motorsport 7 suchen und de-installieren)


Habe leider keinen Urlaub mehr, kann also nicht mehr 24/7 (bisschen Übertrieben  ) am PC sitzen. 
Der preload läuft bei mir auch. Man hätte ich jetzt gerne schon meine 200 Mbit Glasfaser...
Ist das normal das der Forza 7 normale Version und die Ultimate Version runterlädt?


----------



## claster17 (26. September 2017)

Eine sehr schnelle Leitung bringt hier nicht wirklich was, wenn die Server im Schnitt nur 40 Mbit liefern können. Bei mir schwankt es zwischen 30 und 50 Mbit hin und her.
Bei mir lädt es ebenfalls Forza 7 und Forza 7 Standard Edition (sehe wie bei Horizon keinen Mehrwert in den anderen).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2017)

30-50 Mbit/s würde ich auch gerne nehmen. Immer noch besser als mit 5-10 Mbit/s versuchen knapp 96 GB zu saugen.
Und ja richtig viel Mehrwert hat man mit der Ultimate Version nicht. Aber ehrlich gesagt mir egal. Entweder alles oder gar nichts 
Forza ist ein Spiel wo ich normalerweise mehr Zeit verbringe als in anderen Spielen (ausnahme Forza 6, das habe ich kaum angerührt) finde den Aufpreis daher schon ok.


----------



## DARPA (26. September 2017)

Man kann doch eh erst ab 29.09. zocken, oder? Von daher bringt einem nen schneller Download eh nix


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Man kann doch eh erst ab 29.09. zocken, oder? Von daher bringt einem nen schneller Download eh nix


Doch doch. Je früher der Download fertig ist, desto früher kann man das Internet auch wieder für andere Sachen z.b. Netflix nutzen. Und je früher der Download fertig ist, desto früher kann man den PC wieder ausschalten. 
Wenn man im selben Zimmer schläft wo auch der PC ist, ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Auch wenn er dank Wasserkühlung sehr sehr leise ist.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2017)

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass mein Download nicht abbricht (bin bei ca. 57Gb). Scheinen schon ein paar Leute Probleme mit Fehlermeldungen zu haben, nachdem der Download abgebrochen ist.

Auch ein wenig komisch, dass bei mir der Downloadbalken bei FM7 inzwischen recht lang ist und bei FM7 UE ca. nur 1/4 davon. Die UE Inhalte können ja wohl nicht so einen Unterschied ausmachen.

Edit: Download abgeschlossen. Alles okay.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2017)

5.82 GB bin also fast fertig


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. September 2017)

> Und ja richtig viel Mehrwert hat man mit der Ultimate Version nicht...


Falls Du dir noch eine OneX gönnen wirst, dann kannst Du Forza auch darauf daddeln, ohne Aufpreis versteht sich.
Bin seit ca. einer halben Stunde am DL dran & meine Leitung wird (nur) zur Hälfte "angeknabbert"....Dennoch im Rahmen & per Netflix läuft gerade ST Discovery und das benötigt ja auch entsprechende Bandbreite. Bin zufrieden....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (26. September 2017)

Nachdem ich bei knapp 60 GB neustarten musste, läuft es jetzt seltsamerweise deutlich schneller. Real kommen aber nur ~86 MBit an (mehr gibt die Leitung nicht her). Das mit dem Anhalten und später Weiterladen beherrscht der Store noch immer nicht so richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (26. September 2017)

bei mir läd es nur mit 20-30mbit´s, da bringt einem auch die 100er leitung nix
naja muss eh zur nachtschicht, da lass ich den PC einfach über die nacht laufen, sollte dann morgen fertig sein


----------



## AltissimaRatio (26. September 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Ich habe genug Wagen in meinem Leben gefahren um zu wissen dass es da nicht nur Grip oder Driftwagen gibt. Da haben die Entwickler nur paar Schieberegler jeweils verschoben.  DriveClub ist weit von der Realität entfernt und anderen Rennsims. Da brauchst dir jetzt nichts vormachen.
> In VR ist es ganz witzig aber da ist die Grafik das genau Gegenteil vom normalem Game.^^
> 
> Zudem hat DC nicht mal richtige GP-Strecken. Da fährst oft nur auf schmalen Straßen von A nach B. Einstellmöglichkeiten der Autos gibt es auch nicht. Nur nach einen Patch den Mode der Fahrhilfen deaktiviert.
> ...



nö ist kein Witz, nur angewandte Logik und Erfahrung mit Autos. 

Sieh dir mal das Video zb an. Das taugt gut weil man fast alles sieht was der Fahrer macht YouTube

Sieht das nach irgendner Magie für dich aus? Muss er vor jeder Kurve ein Sudoku lösen?? Natürlich hat der Typ erfahrung mit so einem Wagen und lenkt ihn deshalb so souverän durch den Kurs. Aber Erfahrung bedeutet hier : Bremspunkte kennen und sich überhaupt erst trauen so schnell zu fahren. Was sorgt denn dafür das er in Kurven mit 190 Km\h nicht den Adler macht mit der Karre? Irgendeine Cryptische Fähigkeit den Maschinengeist zu bändigen?
Herrgott nochmal es ist der Spoiler, Heckdiffusor, Rennreifen und Keramic Rennbremsen. Wie kann man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen das Rennwagen perse schwierig zu fahren sind? 
He, das sind RENNWAGEN die sollen Rennen gewinnen und dabei beherrschbar sein weil - Mehr beherrschbar gleich weniger putt, weniger Fahrer putt, mehr Pokal. 
Und deine Erfahrung gibt mir Recht und nicht dir! Oder was wolltest du mir grade sagen? Doch wohl weil du aus unterschiedlichen Erinnerungen an Situationen wo es "grade nochmal gut ging" die die meisten haben, denkst:,, was labert Der, wie oft ist mein BMW, Benz, etc etc schon kritisch ins Rutschen gekommen.." 

Ja und weiss du auch warum? Weil genau diese Strassenautos eben KEINE Dinge haben wie Anpressdruck, Rennfahrwerk, Spoiler und anderes. Preisfrage - ein Formel 1 Auto - warum glaubst du sind die so schnell? Es ist natürlich der Anpressdruck von mehreren 50Kg ÜBER der Fahrzeugmasse, der befähigt es Kurven mit so schnellen Geschwindigkeiten zunehmen. Sie können sogar kopfüber an der Tunneldecke fahren bei genügend Speed. Und dabei sind Formel 1 Autos tatsächlich noch die schwerer zu erlernenden Fahrzeuge, aber hauptsächlich wegen der Kupplung die wie ich bereits gesagt habe nur auf und zu kennt, und man die ersten 10 Minuten wahrscheinlich die Kupplung schrottet als Noob , oder die Gänge. Aber fahrverhaltenstechnisch ? Eher nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

Ich versuche seit Tagen die Demo aus dem Store zu laden, es erscheint jedoch immer eine Fehlermeldung.
Gibt es da Probleme mit? Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Galford (27. September 2017)

Ist dein Windows10 auf dem aktuellen Stand? Build 15063.0 oder höher ist laut Systemanforderungen Pflicht. 
Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? (Edit: Hast du ja bereits geschrieben) Eigentlich müsste ein Fehlercode angezeigt werden.

Ansonsten würde ich das offizielle Forum als Anlaufstelle nehmen: Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## fatlace (27. September 2017)

kann sein das ein unterordner oder irgendwie sowas fehlt, hatte ich letztens mit dem mail programm, das wollte sich einfach nicht updaten.
hab dann ein kleines tool geladen welches die ganzen ordner wiederherstellt falls sie nichtmehr vorhanden sind, danach ging es einwandfrei.
kann morgen mal gucken wie es heißt, falls es nicht das problem vom aktuellen build ist, wie im post vorher erwähnt


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

Windows Store: Fehlercode 0x80073cf9 beheben - Download - NETZWELT


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe aber geht immer noch nicht 
Hab keinen blassen schimmer warum.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Der Store ist immer noch ein schlechter Witz. 
Ich weis nicht wann und auch nicht warum, aber irgendwann in der Nacht hat der Download aufgehört, habe ihn nun neu gestartet und er fängt wieder bei 0 an 
Auf der Xbox läuft das mit den Downloads besser, Steam, Origin, Uplay können das besser. Kein Wunder das so viele den MS Store hassen.


----------



## onlygaming (27. September 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> kann sein das ein unterordner oder irgendwie sowas fehlt, hatte ich letztens mit dem mail programm, das wollte sich einfach nicht updaten.
> hab dann ein kleines tool geladen welches die ganzen ordner wiederherstellt falls sie nichtmehr vorhanden sind, danach ging es einwandfrei.
> kann morgen mal gucken wie es heißt, falls es nicht das problem vom aktuellen build ist, wie im post vorher erwähnt


Genau das habe ich auch aktuell, der Store ist echt mega verbuggt, bin mit Steam super zufrieden und finde es schade das es Forza nicht dort gibt, was ich aber aus MS Sicht verstehen kann.....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dwayn_E (27. September 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich bin hin und her gerissen, soll ich es mir kaufen oder nicht.  Horizon war nach der Story bei mir Tod. Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es auf Amazon FM7 ab 59€.



kaufs nicht. 
vor allem heftige Story, die horizon hat... aneinandergereihte rennen lol


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

Heute Abend Forza 7 Release Marathon Stream auf dem üblichem Forza Twitch und Mixer Kanal


9:30 Pazifik müssten  bei uns 18:30 sein.

Error code 0x80073CF0 on Microsoft Store Windows 10 app install


Error code 0x80073CF0 on Microsoft Store Windows 10 app install - Microsoft Community


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. September 2017)

Ich habe die Demo mal wieder angespielt und werde mir es wohl doch kaufen, war zuerst abgeneigt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2017)

Bei mir hat gestern mit dem DL alles gefunzt bzw. es gab keine Probleme & das Game wurde in einem Stück inhaliert. Freu mich schon, dass ich es bald daddeln kann.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. 
Bei mir will Forza 7 einfach nicht runterladen. Gestern lief es ja einige Zeit, wie lange weis ich ich nicht. 
Heute früh, vor der Arbeit versucht den Download wieder zu starten, kein Erfolg. 
Jetzt nach der Arbeit, versuche ich es wieder. 
Bekomme aber immer den Fehler
Code: 0x803FB107
Die App kann nicht auf einer SD-Karte installiert werden. Wählen Sie unter „Einstellungen > System > Speicher“ Ihren PC oder Ihr Handy als Installationsort aus, installieren Sie die App, und wählen Sie anschließend wieder die SD-Karte aus.

Bei Forza 7 Vip kommt dagegen dieser Fehler
Code: 0x80073D01

Forza 6 Apex, Forza 6 Premium, Forza Horizon 3 machten keine Probleme. 

Bevor Fragen kommen, ja mein Windows ist aktuell. 
1703 Build 15063.608

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

3 quick fixes for your Windows Store problems | PCWorld


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Danke für den link. Geholfen hat es aber nichts. 
PC neustart, Windows wurde dabei auch aktualisiert (gab vermutlich heute ein Update das dann irgendwie den Store störte), nun läuft der Download wieder. Hoffentlich dieses mal auch komplett.


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

Warum könnt Ihr bereits Zocken? Ich dachte der Release ist am 03 Oktober?

Habe mir extra für das Game den Xbox One Controller gezogen.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Zocken können wir alle bis jetzt nur Forza 7 Demo, Forza 3 Horizon, Forza 6 Apex. Glaube nicht das schon irgendwer die Vollversion spielen kann.


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

Ah so Danke, bin echt gespannt auf das Teil, da ich als ehemaliger PS4 Zocker, noch nie Forza gespielt habe. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Aber eine Frage hätte ich ja dann doch noch 
Du hast geschrieben, 


> Habe mir extra für das Game den Xbox One Controller gezogen....


wo kann man sich Hardware runterladen. Kenne das von früher nur von Software. Und wie viel GB hat so ein Gamepad?


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hätte ich ja dann doch noch
> Du hast geschrieben,
> 
> wo kann man sich Hardware runterladen. Kenne das von früher nur von Software. Und wie viel GB hat so ein Gamepad?


:p  gekauft halt..., tztztz xD lol

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Bisschen Spaß muß erlaubt sein.  Der Download von knapp 96 GB ist traurig genug. 8.25 GB habe ich nun. Hoffe wirklich er läuft endlich durch.


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

96GB? WTF, dann brauche ich bald eine neue SSD...  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> 96GB? WTF, dann brauche ich bald eine neue SSD...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Dowload hat 95,30 GB sagt zumindest mein Win Store. Und das ist nur das Grundspiel, dann kommt ja noch (für die Ultimate Käufer) der Day 1 Car Pack und der Hoonigan Car Pack dazu. Und weitere Car Packs folgen, ich bin ziemlich sicher Forza 7 wird locker über 100 GB groß werden. 

Und zu den Problemen. Die würde es z.b. auf Steam nicht geben. Habe da aktuell 175 Spiele und keines machte beim Download Probleme. Da kann man auch ohne Angst den Download mal beenden, PC runterfahren, am nächsten Tag weitermachen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

Forza 7 Release Stream


Twitch (Beta)


----------



## Galford (27. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und das ist nur das Grundspiel, dann kommt ja noch (für die Ultimate Käufer) der Day 1 Car Pack und der Hoonigan Car Pack dazu.



Ich denke, die sind bereits im Download mit drin. Bei mir werden sie im Store auch als installiert angezeigt. Richtig, das alleine muss jetzt nicht viel bedeuten, aber warum bis zum 3. Oktober warten? Die Daten für die Autos müssen eh von ALLEN Spielern heruntergeladen werden - dann halt eben spätesten mit dem Release der Standard-Version. Bei Forza Horizon 3 ist es doch das Selbe. Auto Pakete werden mit Updates ausgeliefert, die alle Spieler installieren müssen, so das garantiert wird, dass alle Spieler miteinander spielen können, egal welches Autos sie auswählen.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich platze gleich.
Ich habe gestern 80GB von 96GB geladen und den Download dann angehalten, damit ich heute weiterladen kann.
Als ich heute den Download fortsetzen will, beginnt er einfach von vorne o0.
Es befinden sich sogar die 80 GB im Installationsverzeichnis und trotzdem fängt er wieder bei Null an.

Also habe ich den Download heute von vorne begonnen und habe nach einem GB getestet, was passiert, wenn ich wieder den Download pausiere.
Siehe da, er beginnt wieder von Neuem.

Also kann ich den Preload jetzt vergessen, weil es nicht funktioniert.
Selbst wenn ich den PC über Nacht an lassen würde, wüsste ich nicht, ob er zwischendrin einfach abbricht.
Ich habe die Ultimate Edition gekauft und wehe der Download funktioniert spätestens am Freitag nicht.

Von einem riesigen Software Unternehmen wie Microsoft hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet.

Wenn es das Spiel woanders gegeben hätte, hätte ich den Microsoft Store nicht genutzt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn es das Spiel woanders gegeben hätte, hätte ich den Microsoft Store nicht genutzt.


Genau deswegen gibt es das Spiel auch sonst nirgends. Es würde sich keiner den Windows Store antun wenn es die Spiele auch z.b. Bei Steam geben würde.

P.S. mein Download läuft noch, gerade in der Halbzeit Pause geschaut. 
P.P.S und schon wieder abgebrochen Langsam aber sicher werde ich sauer. 

Ich spiele defenitiv nicht nicht am Freitag. Wünsche aber schon mal jeden viel Spaß.


----------



## Dwayn_E (28. September 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich bin hin und her gerissen, soll ich es mir kaufen oder nicht.  Horizon war nach der Story bei mir Tod. Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es auf Amazon FM7 ab 59€.





MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich habe die Demo mal wieder angespielt und werde mir es wohl doch kaufen, war zuerst abgeneigt.



man merkt, dass du irgendwie aufmerksamkeit brauchst. ->



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich freu mich wie so ein kleines Kind auf FM7.



und wenn du das spiel kaufst, wird wohl so ziemlich jeder hier mitfinanziert haben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. September 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> man merkt, dass du irgendwie aufmerksamkeit brauchst. ->
> 
> 
> 
> und wenn du das spiel kaufst, wird wohl so ziemlich jeder hier mitfinanziert haben



Kann das sein das du dir irgendwie nur meine Post´s raus suchst um mir irgendeinen Müll hin zu halten, und ich brauche dann Aufmerksamkeit alles klar.  Weil ich auch der Einzige war der hier geschrieben hat das er sich es kaufen wird. Oder der Einzige der sich darüber freut, oder geschrieben hat das er es doch kauft. Hast du eigentlich keine Hobbys? Deine Beiträge kannst du gerne woanders boosten, egal was für einen Müll du wieder postest ich antworte darauf nicht.


----------



## Dwayn_E (28. September 2017)

es geht darum das du vor Monaten schreibst wie du dich auf das spiel freust und plötzlich kurz vor release nicht weißt ob du kaufen sollst oder nicht und n tag später doch wieder bescheid weißt.
ob du auf den beitrag antwortest oder nicht interessiert mich kein stück, lächerlich bleibste trotzdem

und witzig das du deine eigenen Posts als müll bezeichnest immerhin halte ich die dir ja vor. aber der Produzent davon muss ja am besten wissen obs müll is oder nich lol


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2017)

Wie beantrage ich bei Microsoft einen Refund? 
Mir reichts. Heute früh, vor der Arbeit, Download wieder gestartet, und  halt gehofft das er nun endlich runterlädt. Nach der Arbeit als erstes  den Monitor an gemacht und geschaut. Download wieder abgebrochen. Dann  mal geschaut was Net Speed Monitor beim Download anzeigt. Ganze 2 GB.  Dafür war der PC 10 Stunden an. 
Ehrlich gesagt mir reichts. 
Xbox Normal Version kommt nicht in Frage, 1080p Matsch tu ich mir nicht mehr an. 
Nächstes Jahr irgendwann bekomme ich ja meine 200 Mbit FTTH. Dann kann ich das Spiel immer noch holen.


----------



## claster17 (28. September 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird offiziell die Rückgabe von digitalen Gütern wie Spielen ausgeschlossen.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/b/terms-of-sale (16. Rückgaberichtlinie)
Schreib doch mal den Support an und frag nach. Sag am besten, dass du Probleme beim Download hast.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. September 2017)

Frag am besten den Live-Support, konnte dort einpaar DLC´s von H3 vor längerem noch zurückgeben, die sind meist Kulant.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2017)

Da bin ich leider zu spät. Muß ich morgen versuchen. Chat und Telefon nur bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Dass die es echt nicht schaffen so einen lächerlichen Download samt Manager ordentlich bereit zu stellen. 

Deshalb niemals vorbestellen^^

Im Kontrast dazu sieht man eben erst mal, wie gut und perfekt Steam funktioniert. Der pausiert die Downloads/Updates sogar automatisch, wenn ich ein MP-Spiel starte (wegen Ping), nach PC-Neustart gehts automatisch weiter usw.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2017)

Im offiziellen Forum hat ein Moderator eine "Lösung" gepostet.
Die lautet: Der Download darf nicht pausiert werden und die Internetverbindung darf nicht abbrechen oder man muss warten, bis das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde.

Super. Das von einem riesigen Software Unternehmen.

Ich habe es heute laden lassen, ohne zu pausieren. Es hat tatsächlich geklappt, es wurde heruntergeladen und installiert.
Ich bin gespannt, ob ich morgen ohne Probleme loslegen kann. Ich würde wetten, dass wieder etwas nicht klappt.


----------



## matti30 (28. September 2017)

tolle Lösung. 

sind ja nur knapp 100 GB und die lädt man auch mal eben so im Vorbeigehen..


----------



## Rage1988 (28. September 2017)

matti30 schrieb:


> tolle Lösung.
> 
> sind ja nur knapp 100 GB und die lädt man auch mal eben so im Vorbeigehen..



Jup, deshalb wird das offizielle Forum auch von Beschwerde-Posts geflutet.


----------



## matti30 (28. September 2017)

also ich werd leider auch zu denen gehören, die das morgen nicht spielen können. Versuche schon seit 3 Tagen, das Spiel zu laden. Rechnerisch habe ich eigentlich schon mehr als die 100 GB geladen. Schön viel sinnlos Traffic die Woche generiert.

ach und man kann ja auch was dafür, wenn mal eben so der Dl abbricht....


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2017)

FH3 redownloading fix (PC) : forza


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Auf Youtube zeigen komischerweise schon wieder zig Leute das komplette Spiel, Karriere usw. Denke es wird erst morgen veröffentlicht? Ist doch kacke wenn andere es vorher bekommen.

Die Motorsounds sind teilweise echt nicht so gelungen - hört sich an wie in in einer Prüfstandshalle oder so aufgenommen - passt natürlich nicht als Onboard-Sound.

Und wenn man mit einem F1 Auto über die Curbs fährt beeindruckt oder bewegt das das Auto anscheinend überhaupt nicht. In echt gibts da ja voll den Schlag und das Auto versetzt es etwas bzw. man verliert kurz Grip.

Grafik ist natürlich sehr nice, keine Frage. Nur die Pfützen-Spritzwasser Animation ist zu langsam, die Schaltblitz-LEDs müssten viel heller sein, so wie in Assetto Corsa, und die virtuelle Lenkbewegung passt überhaupt nicht mit der Lenkung zusammen (zu wenig Drehung und hängt hinterher).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Forum hat ein Moderator eine "Lösung" gepostet.
> Die lautet: Der Download darf nicht pausiert werden und die Internetverbindung darf nicht abbrechen oder man muss warten, bis das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde.
> 
> Super. Das von einem riesigen Software Unternehmen.
> ...


Auch diese "Lösung" hilft mir nicht. 
Habe den Download noch nie pausiert. Immer gestartet und laufen lassen. Trotzdem seit Dienstag immer nur Abbrüche 
Nutze mein Internet wärend dem Download nicht mal anderweitig, das ja jedes Mbit das ich habe auch zu MS und zurückgeschickt wird...


----------



## Artschie321 (29. September 2017)

Gestern habe ich den Preload bei mir auch angeschmissen und dann einmal kurz pausiert weil ich lieber über Nacht laden lassen wollte. Bei mir brach der Download dann auch immer wieder an der stelle ab, wo ich den vorher pausiert hatte.
Ich habe das ganze dann einmal komplett abgebrochen und bin ins Verzeichnis %windir%\SoftwareDistribution\Download und habe dort alles gelöscht.
Danach lief es bei mir Problemlos durch. Ob das Löschen des Ordnerinhalts jetzt was dazu beigetragen hat kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß das auf jedenfall Windows Updatepakete vor der Installation dort abgelegt werden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob auch Installationspakete von Anwendungen dort gecached werden.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2017)

Das wurde auch so empfohlen das man bei Problemen es abbrechen soll und dann ging es bei fast allen problemlos.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

Also das Spiel sieht ja toll aus und spielt sich auch gut, aber es muss noch einiges nachgebessert werden. Die Entwickler haben bereits gestern eine Liste gepostet, mit ca. 20-30 Probleme, von denen sie bereits wissen. 
Und das schon vor Release 

Ich (und andere auch) hatten bereits folgende Probleme:
- Abstürze beim Startbildschirm
- Abstürze während Rennen ohne Fehlermeldung. Man landet einfach auf dem Desktop.
- Zwischensequenzen und Menüs ruckeln stellenweise immer noch (wie schon in der Demo)
- Die Rennautos (wie z.B. der Nissan in der Demo) klingen als ob man den Sound in einer leeren Badewanne aufgenommen hätte.

Wer noch überlegt, sollte noch warten


----------



## Galford (29. September 2017)

Das mit den Zwischensequenzen kann ich zwar auch bestätigen, aber ich hatte noch keinen Absturz. Auch 23 Runden Spa liefen ohne Probleme - ich hab sogar 2x pausiert und bin aus dem Spiel rausgetappt.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

Das ist die Liste mit Problemen, die die Entwickler schon gestern gepostet haben:



> PC SPECIFIC KNOWN ISSUES
> • All players on a given PC will be able to play the game but only players who purchased the DLC will be able to access the DLC.
> • Player's mouse pointer will stay in the forefront while actively racing
> • Race track and audio features may not load properly in a race if the player has tabbed out of the game in the pre-race lobby until the race starts.
> ...


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

Also wenn ich Forza 7 mit PCARS 2 vergleiche (weil das manche gerne machen und weil es Leute gibt, die meinen Forza 7 wäre eine Simulation  ), dann sieht das so aus:

PCARS 2 ist eine anspruchsvolle Rennsimulation, in der man sich wie ein Profi Rennfahrer fühlt bzw. in der man lernt ein Profi Rennfahrer zu werden. Forza 7 ist ein weniger anspruchsvolles Rennspiel, in dem man sich eher als Hobby Fahrer fühlt, obwohl man wie ein Profi aussieht.
Selbst wenn ich alle Fahrhilfen in Forza 7 deaktiviere und alles andere auf "Simulation" stelle, ist es noch weit weg von einer Simulation.
Man kann trotzdem bedenkenlos das Gas durchdrücken; man kann Gegner als Puffer nutzen, ohne das es wirkliche Folgen hat; man kann bedenkenlos durch Pfützen heizen (man wird nur etwas abgebremst); man kann bedenkenlos über Randsteine oder sonstige Dinge fahren; man kann die Kurven mit Geschwindigkeiten nehmen, die stellenweise gar nicht möglich wären; Regen hat kaum Auswirkungen, man hat nur einen etwas längeren Bremsweg und gerät leichter ins Rutschen, was man aber selbst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten bestens abfangen kann.

Die Sounds in Forza 7 sind ganz ordentlich, trotzdem fehlt etwas. Sie klingen einfach nicht wirklich brachial. Besonder die Rennboliden klingen zu sanft. Das macht Project Cars besser.
Außerdem klingen einige Sounds von Rennwagen in Forza 7 so, als wären sie in einer leeren Badewanne aufgenommen worden. Wer den Nissan in der Forza 7 Demo gespielt hat, weiß, was ich meine.

Das Spiel sieht sehr schön aus und läuft dafür auf dem PC butterweich. Insgesamt ist das Gesamtpaket hübscher als PCARS 2, dennoch sieht PCARS 2 irgendwie realistischer aus.

Forza 7 steuer sich mit dem Controller einwandfrei, aber auch nicht anders als PCARS 2. Man braucht einfach weniger Gefühl als bei PCARS 2.

Ich mag beide Spiele und beide sind auch total unterschiedlich. In Forza 7 werde ich durch Ränge, Herausforderungen, Autos und Freischaltbares motiviert und habe mehr Autos. Dafür fühle ich mich in PCARS 2 eher wie ein Rennfahrer, muss mich aber auch mehr konzentrieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2017)

So mein Download läuft wieder (wie lange stellt sich noch heraus). Habe  mit dem Support gechattet. Der fuchtelte mit Wernwartung am meinen PC  rum. Obs geholfen hat weis ich ja bald. Bricht der Download wieder ab,  wars umsonst. Lädt er doch wieder erwarten durch, wars ein Erfolg. 
Sogar Download pausieren und weitermachen scheint nun zu gehen. Will ich aber gar nicht riskieren.


----------



## xStormtrooperx (29. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So mein Download läuft wieder (wie lange stellt sich noch heraus). Habe  mit dem Support gechattet. Der fuchtelte mit Wernwartung am meinen PC  rum. Obs geholfen hat weis ich ja bald. Bricht der Download wieder ab,  wars umsonst. Lädt er doch wieder erwarten durch, wars ein Erfolg.
> Sogar Download pausieren und weitermachen scheint nun zu gehen. Will ich aber gar nicht riskieren.



Bei mir das Gleiche.
, 
Nach etwas hin und her (Microsoft Support verweist auf XBox Support, XBox Support verweist auf Microsoft Support) habe ich es beim amerikanischen Support versucht, der hat sich dann per Fernwartung aufgeschaltet, paar Sachen gelöscht, nen Storereset gemacht und hat mir zu 101% garantiert, dass der Download jetzt durchläuft. Aber irgendwie habe ich da so meine Zweifel. Langsam habe ich wirklich die Schnauze voll wenn das jetzt wieder nicht funktioniert. Seit Dienstag Abend versuche ich mit meiner 16.000er Leitung das Ding auf die Platte zu bekommen :-/


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

Warum wackeln denn in Forza in jedem Auto die Außenspiegel, die Scheibenwischer und der Rückspiegel 
Soll das die Geschwindigkeit vermitteln?
Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. In keinem Auto der Welt wackeln all diese Dinge, egal wie schnell man fährt.

Edit: Und warum bleibt meine Frontscheibe trocken, obwohl die Strecke total nass ist und vor mir Autos fahren, die das Wasser aufwirbeln? -.-


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2017)

xStormtrooperx schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche.
> ,
> Nach etwas hin und her (Microsoft Support verweist auf XBox Support, XBox Support verweist auf Microsoft Support) habe ich es beim amerikanischen Support versucht, der hat sich dann per Fernwartung aufgeschaltet, paar Sachen gelöscht, nen Storereset gemacht und hat mir zu 101% garantiert, dass der Download jetzt durchläuft. Aber irgendwie habe ich da so meine Zweifel. Langsam habe ich wirklich die Schnauze voll wenn das jetzt wieder nicht funktioniert. Seit Dienstag Abend versuche ich mit meiner 16.000er Leitung das Ding auf die Platte zu bekommen :-/


Redselig war mein Supporter nicht, daher weis ich nicht was er wirklich gemacht hat. Kenne doch nicht jede Zeile die man in der Eingabe aufforderung eingegeben kann 
Er versicherte mir auch nichts, ich glaube sogar wir waren noch nicht mal fertig. Das letzte was er gemacht hat, in MS Config meine Autostarts deaktiviert, danach muß neu gestartet werden. Das war das letzte mal das ich mit dem Kontakt hatte. 
Glaube schon der wollte sicher noch was schauen, oder sich zumindest verabschieden. Aber entweder der hat die Fernwartung ausversehen beendet oder was auch immer. 
Einen Neustart hatten wir vorher schon mal, da war er danach auch gleich wieder mit dem Fernwartungs Tool da. 

Du hast ja noch Glück mit deinen 16 Mbit/s. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine extrem schwankende 5-15 MBit/s DSL Hybrid Leitung. An die 15 komme ich nur sehr sehr selten und dann auch nur sehr kurz ran. Am Anfang war DSL Hybrid bei mir mit 25-30 Mbit/s. Davon kann ich nur noch träumen. 
Genauso wie ich von einem komplett runtergeladendem Spiel träume 
Aktuell 3,6 GB. Das ist schon mal mehr als ich gestern und heute (bis zum Support) hatte. Aber ich war auch schon mal bei so rund 20 GB bis der Store dachte, der Depp braucht nicht mehr und dann abgebrochen hat. Also sicher das nun alles richtig läuft bin ich mir nicht. Und fakt ist heute wird das mit Spielen nichts mehr. Dazu hat der Tag zu wenig Stunden übrig 

Dem Supporter habe ich auch klar meine Meinung zum Store gesagt. Ich weiß der kann nichts dafür das das Ding ******* ist, aber er war halt Grad der einzige der von MS Verfügbar war. Sagte ihm auch klar das er meine Meinung (mit der ich hoffentlich beim Support nicht alleine da stehe) gerne an Entsprechende Stellen weiterleiten soll. Wird er zwar eh nicht machen, aber ich dachte einfach das muß ich loswerden. 
Vielleicht wissen die Store Programmierer nicht mal das das Teil Schrott ist. Habe auch klar gesagt die sollen sich mal Steam und Co. anschauen, da sieht man wie ein Spiele Download Client zu funktionieren hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

Also die KI (Drivatare) geht mir immer mehr auf die Nerven.
Angeblich spiegeln sie ja den Fahrstil ihrer menschlichen Spieler wider. Falls ja, müssen die alle äußerst beschi**en fahren.
Ständig fährt einer in mich rein, drängt mich ab oder dreht mich. Die erste Kurve nach dem Start endet meistens auch in einer riesigen Massenkarambolage.
Außerdem bremst die KI manchmal an Punkten, wo man sich fragt warum die da bremsen und dadurch donnert man der KI auch oft ins Heck.

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum es eine Rückspulfunktion gibt.

Dagegen ist die KI von PCARS 2 ja hervorragend.


----------



## fatlace (29. September 2017)

ich krieg es nicht ans laufen, stürzt einfach immer ab, ohne meldung


----------



## claster17 (29. September 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also die KI (Drivatare) geht mir immer mehr auf die Nerven.
> Angeblich spiegeln sie ja den Fahrstil ihrer menschlichen Spieler wider. Falls ja, müssen die alle äußerst beschi**en fahren.
> Ständig fährt einer in mich rein, drängt mich ab oder dreht mich. Die erste Kurve nach dem Start endet meistens auch in einer riesigen Massenkarambolage.
> Außerdem bremst die KI manchmal an Punkten, wo man sich fragt warum die da bremsen und dadurch donnert man der KI auch oft ins Heck.



Schonmal online gespielt? So fahren die meisten da. Einzige Chance ist, weit genug vor diesen Chaoten zu fahren, was zum Glück recht einfach ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Schonmal online gespielt? So fahren die meisten da. Einzige Chance ist, weit genug vor diesen Chaoten zu fahren, was zum Glück recht einfach ist.



Ne, ich spiele wenn dann nur Rennsimulationen online, denn da gibt es Strafen und somit weniger Idioten.
Es gibt in Forza für nichts Strafen. Man kann munter abkürzen, rammen und alle möglichen Linien überfahren. 
Ein Spiel wie Forza (mehr Arcade) tue ich mir online nicht an.


----------



## xStormtrooperx (29. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Redselig war mein Supporter nicht, daher weis ich nicht was er wirklich gemacht hat. Kenne doch nicht jede Zeile die man in der Eingabe aufforderung eingegeben kann
> Er versicherte mir auch nichts, ich glaube sogar wir waren noch nicht mal fertig. Das letzte was er gemacht hat, in MS Config meine Autostarts deaktiviert, danach muß neu gestartet werden. Das war das letzte mal das ich mit dem Kontakt hatte.
> Glaube schon der wollte sicher noch was schauen, oder sich zumindest verabschieden. Aber entweder der hat die Fernwartung ausversehen beendet oder was auch immer.
> Einen Neustart hatten wir vorher schon mal, da war er danach auch gleich wieder mit dem Fernwartungs Tool da.
> ...



Bei mir kommen in der Regel auch nicht die 16 MBit an, da ich noch Entertain habe und das einiges an Bandbreite wegzieht... bin in der Regel um die 10 - 12 MBit. Ich würde den Receiver ja ausschalten, aber meine Freundin will Fernseh schauen 
Bin jetzt aktuell bei 28 GB seit heute Mittag 14.15 Uhr. Nachher wenn meine Freundin schlafen geht wird gleich Entertain ausgeschaltet und gebetet, dass der Download durch geht...


----------



## Hoegaardener (29. September 2017)

Sollte hier jemand im Forum vorbeigucken, weil er bedenken mit dem Spiel und Download hat - und ich weiss bei einigen bei Euch gibt es Probleme - ... bei mir lief es reibungslos mit dem Runterlasen. Ich habe vorhin gleich 4h gezockt und bin sehr begeistert, es ist genau richtig fuer mich. Nicht ganz so kindisch wie Forza Horizon 3 (das auch etwas hatte, aber irgendwie etwas überdreht war), aber nicht so gnadenlos wie die Codemaster Spiele oder wie eine Simulation. Ein wirklich sehr gut aussehender Arcade Racer in 4k mit 60fps ... Wahnsinn!


----------



## KayJay (30. September 2017)

G-Sync funktioniert auch im aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber, Nvidia hat einfach einen Fehler im Forza Motorsport 7 Profil gemacht.
Öffnet einfach Nvidia Inspector und ändert im Forza Motorsport 7 Profil die "GSYNC - Application State" Einstellung von "Force Off" zu "Allow" und schon hat man ein butterweiches G-Synced Forza 7 Erlebnis!

Forza 7 sieht im Gewitter Wetter abnormal echt aus, klare neue Referenz. Die Performance ist zudem Top.
Ich habe größtenteils 140 G-Synced FPS (habe 140 FPS lock bei 144Hz eingerichtet um im G-Sync Fenster zu bleiben und die low Input Latency zu behalten) bei 2560x1440p mit Ultra Settings.
Also nicht nur dass es die Referenzgrafik im Sim-Racing Genre hat, es bringt auch viel mehr FPS als zB. Project Cars zustande.
Forza Motorsport 7 scheint das erste Spiel zu sein wo man den versprochenen Performance Boost von DirectX 12 so richtig merkt. Die Bäume sehen aber nach wie vor nur zweckmäßig aus. 
Am liebsten würde ich einfach nur die NFS Shift 1 Bäume einpflanzen, ich denke dann wäre das Spiel optisch nahezu perfekt.


----------



## HGHarti (30. September 2017)

Hatte die Download Probleme auch bei Gers of War.
Da hatte ich mein Netzwerk noch über Steckdose und da war meine Verbindung zum einen nicht Stabil und auch sehr langsam.

Inzwischen bin ich direkt mit einem Kabel an dem Router und seid dem gibt es keine Abbrüche mehr und es kommen die vollen 400 Mbit am PC an.

Habe noch Probleme mit meinem Lenkrad(Fanatec  CSR).
Bei Projekt Cars läuft alles super,aber bei Forza ist die Lenkung viel zu hektisch.

Vielleich kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2017)

Die KI treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn!!!
Das ist die schlechteste und dümmste KI, die ich seit Langem in einem Rennspiel gesehen habe.

Es bringt auch nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen. Dadurch fahren sie nicht besser, sondern die ersten drei Plätze fahren einfach schneller.
Die haben es ja auch einfach, weil sie keine KI Fahrer vor sich haben.
Es gibt kein Qualifying und man startet immer im Mittelfeld. Man muss sich dann erstmal durch eine Horde von hirnlosen KI Fahrern kämpfen, die nur ineinander fahren.

Ich habe vorhin einen Open Wheel Cup mit alten Formel Autos gespielt. Ich hätte am liebsten meinen Controller ins Eck gepfeffert.
Da muss man sich durch 13 KI Fahrer kämpfen und wird von allen Seiten gerammt. Mit diesen Formel Autos hat man aber auch kaum eine Chance die Stöße auszugleichen und so dreht es einen ständig.
Man kann aber auch nicht warten, bis sich diese KI-Traube etwas aufgelöst hat, denn die Rennen gehen ja nur 2-4 Runden und wenn man wartet fahren die ersten 3 Plätze davon.
Also habe ich die KI Schwierigkeit runter geschraubt, habe am Anfang gewartet und habe dann alle nacheinander überholt.
Sorry, aber das kann doch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein.

Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum man selbst bei Schaden auf "Simulation" nie wirklich einen Schaden am Auto hat. Da könnte man die Rennen dann 100x neu starten, weil man nicht ohne Beschädigung durch die erste Kurve nach dem Start käme.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> denn die Rennen gehen ja nur 2-4 Runden und wenn man wartet fahren die ersten 3 Plätze davon.


Auf der E3 hat es geheißen das man bei jedem Rennen die Rennlänge selber einstellen kann. Ist das nicht der Fall? Habe nämlich auch keine Lust auf diese 2-4 Runden "Rennen".


P.S. Download läuft seit der Hilfe vom Support ohne Probleme durch. Bin jetzt bei 74,5 GB und langsam wächst die Hoffnung das der Download auch fertig wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auf der E3 hat es geheißen das man bei jedem Rennen die Rennlänge selber einstellen kann. Ist das nicht der Fall? Habe nämlich auch keine Lust auf diese 2-4 Runden "Rennen".
> 
> 
> P.S. Download läuft seit der Hilfe vom Support ohne Probleme durch. Bin jetzt bei 74,5 GB und langsam wächst die Hoffnung das der Download auch fertig wird.



Also bei den Karriere Rennen habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Wenn ich ein Einzelrennen starte, dann kann man alles selbst einstellen.


----------



## DARPA (30. September 2017)

Rennlänge kann man unter Fahrhilfen anpassen. Es gibt aber nur 3 Kategorien, keine individuelle Rundenanzahl.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2017)

Hmm, schade. Das hörte sich auf der E3 deutlich anders an. Aber hey man ist ja gewohnt das man als Spieler belogen wird.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2017)

Ich zock dann erstmal auf der One bis Microsoft die Probleme behoben hat die Tage... Ich hatte keine dieser Fehlermeldungen, noch brach der Download ab... 

Er fing gar nicht erst an lol... 

Alles probiert was ich finden konnte bezüglich Store Problemen aber jetzt langts ^^ Erstmal zocken... 

Ich muss sagen das fühlt sich schon stark verändert an das Forza 7... So nen Sprung gabs ja noch nie Oo... Auch soundtechnisch weitaus besser und sogar die Aufhängung macht Rabbatz und wenn man mal 2 Räder neben der Streck ist hört man auch... Kommt mir so vor als hätten die mal RaceRoom probiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. September 2017)

Kann man, wenn man sich die Rennen auf Extralang stellt, auch einen Reifenverschleiß verspüren ?


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Kann man, wenn man sich die Rennen auf Extralang stellt, auch einen Reifenverschleiß verspüren ?



Also bei einem Endurance Rennen (23 Runden) in SPA wurde mir nach Runde 19 per Hinweis eine Meldung angezeigt, dass mein vorderer linker Reifen zu 70% verschlissen ist.
Gemerkt habe ich nichts. Ich bin dann auch in die Box, mit der Erwartung, dass meine Rundenzeiten wegen neuen Reifen besser werden, wurden sie aber nicht.

Also ich habe nicht gemerkt, dass die Reifen verschlissen waren und ich habe keinen Unterschied zwischen den neuen und den alten Reifen gemerkt.

Insgesamt habe ich festgestellt, dass ich einfach mehr der Rennsimulations Typ bin.
Ja, Forza sieht toll aus, das war es aber für mich auch schon. Es gibt so viele Dinge, die man realistischer gestalten könnte (Boxencrew, Spritzwasser auf den Scheiben, Reifenverschleiß...).
Forza ist einfach für die Leute gedacht, die mal eben ein Rennen fahren wollen und die auf das Sammeln von Autos stehen. Ich kaufe die Autos nur, damit der Rang steigt und ich neue Boni bekomme.
Fahren werde ich wahrscheinlich gerade mal 10-30% aller Autos in Forza.

Edit: Ist etwas bekannt, ob neue Strecken später dazukommen sollen? Ich finde die Auswahl etwas mager und hätte mir z.B. auch die Nordschleife gewünscht.


----------



## DARPA (30. September 2017)

Nordschleife ist doch dabei


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nordschleife ist doch dabei



Das hab ich jetzt erst entdeckt. Ich habe immer nur die Gesamtstrecke Nürburgring gesehen und habe nicht gemerkt, dass man mit X (auf dem Xbox Controller) zu den einzelnen Streckenabschnitten kommt xD
Also manches ist echt ziemlich versteckt.
Ich wusste auch das mit der Rennlänge nicht, denn danach habe ich nie in den Fahrhilfen gesucht ^^.

Es gibt bei der Rennlänge die Einstellungen Standard, Lang und Extra lang.
Ich habe jetzt mal auf lang gestellt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2017)

Zielgerade. 1,5 GB nur noch zum Downloaden. Wenn jetzt der Download abbrechen würde und der Download wieder bei 0 beginnen würde, würde glaube ich wirklich der PC aus dem Fenster fliegen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (30. September 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Zielgerade. 1,5 GB nur noch zum Downloaden. Wenn jetzt der Download abbrechen würde und der Download wieder bei 0 beginnen würde, würde glaube ich wirklich der PC aus dem Fenster fliegen.



Hat es jetzt geklappt bei Dir?

Hatte auch paar Abbrüche.

Selbst Store Reset hat nichts gebracht.

Hab jetzt auf C und der SSD für den Download jeweils über 200GB frei.
Alle temporären Dateien für Windows und den Apps in beiden Ordnern gelöscht. PC per Lan-Kabel statt W-Lan dran und Store erneut zurückgesetzt. Jetzt lädt es mit voller Geschwindigkeit und kommt über 12GB hinaus. Beim ersten Versuch war ich schon über 50GB.-.-

Hoffe die Maßnahmen haben was gebracht.

Edit: Download bei 20GB aufgehängt. Nach ewig Warten dann Rechnerneustart. Dateien wurden überprüft und Download mit schwankender Rate fortgesetzt. Nach paar Minuten wieder Abbruch. Gleiche auffällige Schema wie immer.

Jetzt kommt mir noch folgende Möglichkeit in den Sinn. Bei Gears 4 wollte ich auch erst auf zweite SSD installieren. Gab es immer das Problem den Downloadabschluss. Letzten Endes auf Hauptfestplatte installiert und da ist es durchgerannt. Hab jetzt genug Speicher frei um es da mal zu testen. Wäre schon kurios wenn es hauptsächlich Leute trifft die auf eine zweite Festplatte direkt installieren wollen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Hat es jetzt geklappt bei Dir?


Ja Download lief Problemlos durch. Dauerte zwar 25 Stunden, danke Deutschland für das tolle Internet, aber das warten war es wert.
Der Microsoft Support Typ hat anscheinend irgendwas eingestellt/repariert was geholfen hat.

Das Spiel läuft Problemlos. Aber das tut bei mir ja Forza 6 Apex und Horizon 3 ja auch.


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2017)

Um wie viel Uhr wurde die Ultimate Edition eigentlich freigeschaltet? Ich würde ungerne am Dienstag bis abends oder so warten müssen bei der Standard Version.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja Download lief Problemlos durch. Dauerte zwar 25 Stunden, danke Deutschland für das tolle Internet, aber das warten war es wert.
> Der Microsoft Support Typ hat anscheinend irgendwas eingestellt/repariert was geholfen hat.
> 
> Das Spiel läuft Problemlos. Aber das tut bei mir ja Forza 6 Apex und Horizon 3 ja auch.




Freut mich für Dich.

Hoffe meiner läuft jetzt auch durch.

Frage ist nur wenn Jemand von Support das Problem beheben kann warum man dann nicht die Lösung gleich veröffentlicht oder patcht. Hhmmm...


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr wurde die Ultimate Edition eigentlich freigeschaltet? Ich würde ungerne am Dienstag bis abends oder so warten müssen bei der Standard Version.



Die UE wurde Punkt 0 Uhr, Mitternacht, freigeschalten (in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag). 

Und bei der Standard Version steht im Store:


> Veröffentlichungsdatum:         ‎Dienstag‎, ‎3‎. ‎Oktober‎ ‎2017‎ ‎00‎:‎00‎:‎00


Sobald der Dienstag beginnt, kann bei der Standardversion losgespielt werden.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Oktober 2017)

ich weiß es ist leichtes offtopic aber hier mal zum Vergleich GT Sports Photorealismus. 
Viewing Single Post - NeoGAF

Viewing Single Post - NeoGAF

Sieht super aus. 
Bin schon gespannt auf den Showdown zwischen Forza 7 und GT Sport wenn letzteres erschienen ist...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Frage ist nur wenn Jemand von Support das Problem beheben kann warum man dann nicht die Lösung gleich veröffentlicht oder patcht. Hhmmm...


Das ist eine gute Frage. Und ich bin ja nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Der Store braucht dringend ein Update. 



Galford schrieb:


> Die UE wurde Punkt 0 Uhr, Mitternacht, freigeschalten (in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag).


Der einzige Vorteil gegenüber Steam. Wenn im MS Store steht ab 29.9. dann ist das auch sofort am 29.9 und nicht wie bei Steam am 29.9. irgendwann gegen 18-19 Uhr.


----------



## AYAlf (1. Oktober 2017)

Mhhh, Übersichtlich ist anders. FH3 hat mir da, von dem Menu her, besser gefallen.  Und was soll das mit den MODs ... ist das immer so bei Forza? 
Sorry 4 Unwissenheit, spiele nur auf PC und habe keine Konsole.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Oktober 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Alles probiert was ich finden konnte bezüglich Store Problemen aber jetzt langts ^^ Erstmal zocken...



Habe noch in Forza-Forum gelesen dass es 3 Leuten geholfen hat das Windows Insider Programm zu starten. Gerade die die keinen Downloadfortschritt sehen.

Bei mir hat es auch wieder abgebrochen. Da muss was tiefliegendes eingestellt werden dass es wohl geht. Habe aber irgendwie keine Lust das Insider Programm zu starten um dann immer wieder Updates zu bekommen. Aussteigen geht ja nur wenn das nächste offizielle Built da ist.

Warte da eher einen offizielles Update ab. Lade ich es halt für die One S bis es bei Windows geht.

@AltissimaRatio

Bist schon bisschen Sony Fan wenn du sowas sogar in den Forza Thread reinstellt.


----------



## AYAlf (1. Oktober 2017)

Mir hat es geholfen Forza 7 zu deinstallieren (auch wenn es noch nicht installiert war/ist). Und dann noch mal zu installieren. Hatte dann bei der Ultimate auch 4 DL angezeigt bekommen, für die MODS und Updates. Dann hat es funktioniert.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Habe noch in Forza-Forum gelesen dass es 3 Leuten geholfen hat das Windows Insider Programm zu starten. Gerade die die keinen Downloadfortschritt sehen.



Bin schon immer Insider. Aber nicht aufm fast Ring.

Mein Problem habe auch etliche: Past the preorder time and still can't DL game. (PC) - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums

Und er hat auch wie ich schon alles durch an Optionen.  Dachte es wäre mit einem der bekannten "Fixe" erledigt aber da scheint was im argen zu sein mit dem F7 Download. Ich warte einfach mal ab da müssen sich Turn10 und MS ja nun schon drum kümmern.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Oktober 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bin schon immer Insider. Aber nicht aufm fast Ring.



Fast Ring ist aber glaube ich wichtig da die alle das letzte RB3 Update gezogen haben und es dann ging.

Keine Not, warte wie ich einfach ab. Hoffe wenigstens zur Veröffentlichung der Standard Version ist es behoben.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> ..@AltissimaRatio
> 
> Bist schon bisschen Sony Fan wenn du sowas sogar in den Forza Thread reinstellt.



jupp, ab damit aber nicht so ein Problem. Ich wär Happy wenn im Release Thread zu GT Sport jemand etwas vergleichsmaterial zu Forza\ Project Cars2 postet..


----------



## ak1504 (1. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Fast Ring ist aber glaube ich wichtig da die alle das letzte RB3 Update gezogen haben und es dann ging.
> 
> Keine Not, warte wie ich einfach ab. Hoffe wenigstens zur Veröffentlichung der Standard Version ist es behoben.




Fast Ring tu ich mir nicht an. Da kann viel schief gehen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Oktober 2017)

Würde ich eben auch nicht machen mit dem Fast Ring. Warten ist sicherlich eine gute Idee




AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> jupp, ab damit aber nicht so ein Problem. Ich wär Happy wenn im Release Thread zu GT Sport jemand etwas vergleichsmaterial zu Forza\ Project Cars2 postet..




Kann man ja dann zum Thema Tag/Nacht- und Wetterwechsel bringen wo GT halt den Realismus komplett liegen lässt.^^

Perfekte Renngame wird es auch diese Generation nicht geben da jedes so seine Macken bzw. Einschränkungen hat.


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Die UE wurde Punkt 0 Uhr, Mitternacht, freigeschalten (in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag).
> 
> Sobald der Dienstag beginnt, kann bei der Standardversion losgespielt werden.



Alles klar danke, das hört man doch gerne.

Und Performcance-technisch läuft auch gut soweit man es den Kommentaren hier entnehmen kann oder?
Dann kann ich nämlich morgen schon kaufen und pre-loaden.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2017)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Mhhh, Übersichtlich ist anders. FH3 hat mir da, von dem Menu her, besser gefallen.  Und was soll das mit den MODs ... ist das immer so bei Forza?
> Sorry 4 Unwissenheit, spiele nur auf PC und habe keine Konsole.



Ja, das Menü finde ich auch sehr unübersichtlich. Ich habe auch ewig nach Forzavista gesucht und dachte schon sie haben das rausgenommen.
Durch Zufall habe ich es dann gefunden.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Würde ich eben auch nicht machen mit dem Fast Ring. Warten ist sicherlich eine gute Idee
> 
> 
> Kann man ja dann zum Thema Tag/Nacht- und Wetterwechsel bringen wo GT halt den Realismus komplett liegen lässt.^^
> ...



auch die nächste Gen wahrscheinlich nicht. Was den dynamischen Zeitverlauf angeht - da ist Polyphony Digital in der Bringschuld, da war ich echt enttäuscht und bin es noch. Aber wenigstens lassen sie sich dann mit der Beleuchtung und dem PBR nicht lumpen welches ja immer noch in Echtzeit ist und nicht "baked in" Aber den Realismus liegen lassen - naja das mag ja stimmen wenn man ein 40 Runden Rennen macht, aber realistischer Weise merkt man doch kaum wie die Zeit vergeht wenn man zb ein 10 Runden Rennen fahren würde , in echt meine ich jetzt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Oktober 2017)

Andere fahren aber Langstreckenrennen. Da gehört es dazu dass auf z.B. Nürburgring es in die Nacht hineingeht.
Die Option die Zeit auch für 10-20 Runden zu beschleunigen um halt die Athmosphäre mitzunehmen fehlt einfach. Genau wie dynamisches Wetter. Da fehlt jede Taktik wenn die Verhältnisse immer gleich bleiben.

Ich bin noch gespannt auf das Schadensmodell von GT. Da hat man immer noch nicht wirklich was gesehen.

Zudem finde ich die Cockpits nicht so detailiert wie bei der Konkurrenz. Da merkt man die Texturen eher. Dafür sind die Fahrzeuge von Außen etwas exakter als bei Forza. Die Farben sind etwas realer.
Vom Gesamtpacket ist Project Cars 2 bei den Details Innen und Außen vorn am PC in 4k.
Dafür kommt die Controllersteuerung nicht ganz an GT und Forza ran.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Oktober 2017)

ich weiss jetzt nicht warum du meinst die Cockpits sähen besser bei der Konkurrenz aus, ich glaube die Aussage Polyphony Digitals bezüglich der Überlegenheit ihrer Fahrzeugmodelle was Polycount anging bezog sich auf Aussen und Innensicht. 

Was Project Cars 2 angeht - diese Krücke ist so hässlich wie eh und je egal in wie vielen Pixeln. Das Studio macht seit sie Spiele machen immer das gleiche : Gute Fahrzeuge und Sound, aber alles was Strecke angeht ist bei jedem deren Spiele immer ne Gen zurück... 

Forza hingegen sieht schon nett aus auf dem Rechner in hohen \Ultra Einstellungen. Es zieht aber selbst auf Ultra den kürzeren was Beleuchtung angeht gegen GT Sport auf der PS4. 

NeoGAF - View Single Post - Gran Turismo Sport Previews

ist zwar Replay aber die Youtube Videos sind alle Kompressionsdowngraded, und die Replays erfahren keinerleih Grafikaufhübschung, im gegenteil sie laufen nur mit 30fps anstatt der 60 im Rennen..
Diesen Monat kommts raus und dann wirds spätestens bei Gamersyde unkomprimierte Vids geben..

Dynamisches Wetter war ja angekündigt, hat man aber noch nicht gesehen. Ich denke mal er wird per Patch nachgereicht. Ist aber nicht soo schlimm, das Wetter von Driveclub kam auch per Patch und ist bis Heute (Sonntag) ungeschlagen, egal auf welcher Plattform.. wenn ich da nur an Project Cars 2 denke -  ärghs vor allem in 4k, je höher die ekelhaften Effekte aufgelöst werden umso schlimmer werden sie... 

YouTube - was, was ist das? Der "Regen" sieht aus wie fucking Crystel Meth das einer auf die Scheibe streut, und später auf dem Lack kriechen dann Wassermaden den Lack hoch oder was? und wie sieht die Strecke überhaupt aus??? ​ Also DAS zockt ihr mit euer 1080TI ??!! 

DriveClub - Canada A to B Other - High quality stream - Gamersyde das , das sieht besser aus - das seht ihr doch , oder?! Ich mein ihr rafft das doch das die Strecke besser aussieht als bei Project Cars2 ??!!
Alleine wieviele Bäume auf der Driveclub Strecke rumstehen auf den ganzen Hügeln, das sind wahrscheinlich soviele wie im ganzen Project Cars2 enthalten sind.. 

DriveClub - Norway #2 - Race - High quality stream - Gamersyde jo das Wetter - wahrscheinlich sehen wir erst zur nächsten Gen Effekte die dies toppen, ka... grade viel mir auf, achtet mal bei Timecode 1:00 auf den linken unteren Bereich der Scheibe, da bekoomt der Wischer zuviel Wasser und kann es nicht komplett zur Seite wischen, das was "übrigbleibt" wird sofort vom Fahrtwind nach oben geblasen..


----------



## VollgasPilot (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke Forza und GT Sport werden sich optisch nicht so viel nehmen. Der eine hat hier Vorteile der andere da. 

So wie in dem Link oben wird GT Sport garantiert nicht aussehen... diese Render-Marketing Videos gibt es doch für jedes Spiel. Man muss die tatsächliche Ingame-Grafik abwarten und fertig.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Oktober 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Ich denke Forza und GT Sport werden sich optisch nicht so viel nehmen. Der eine hat hier Vorteile der andere da.
> 
> So wie in dem Link oben wird GT Sport garantiert nicht aussehen... diese Render-Marketing Videos gibt es doch für jedes Spiel. Man muss die tatsächliche Ingame-Grafik abwarten und fertig.



das sind keine Render vids sondern echte Replays aus dem Spiel. Es gibt ja schon Beta Ingame Footage und die sieht zum Teil auch gut aus leidet aber dennoch unter der Youtube Kompression. Diese Gifs sind ja durch die Verkleinerung des Bildausschnittes immun gegen Artefakte da hier sämtliche Pixel eingedampft werden. Aber im Prinzip ist das schon Gameplaygrafik..

hier mal ein Video von Youtube YouTube

aber ist halt wie gesagt youtube komprimiert und auch noch 720p - also wahrscheinlich PS4 OG Footage, Es ist das Rennen als Gameplay und direkt ingame Replay.. und es ist immer noch der beta Build sieht aber dennoch gut aus das Replay aber Replays da war Gran Turismo immer schon der Chef .. also wenn die Final diesem Monat erscheint wird unmengen an Car Porn erzeugt durch die PS4 User 

oder hier das selbe in grün, und das ist ein alter Beta Build hochgeladen am 31.03.´17 Gran Turismo Sport beta  @ Brands Hatch - race/replay (1080p) - YouTube Die Replays von GT Sport sehen aus wie echte Rennen..


----------



## VollgasPilot (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Kompression sieht man teilweise schon. Sieht generell top aus, keine Frage.

Aber ich finde mittlerweile sehen quasi alle Rennspiele im Replay, durch die verwendeten Post-Processing-Filer, super aus.
Leider sieht man bei den von dir geposteten Replays teilweise nichtmal 3D-Grass, sondern nur eine glatte, grüne 2D Grastextur. Bisschen schade.

Hier mal ein Assetto Corsa Replay, und die Engine ist schon mehrere Jahre alt mittlerweile.

YouTube

Bei Regen/Abends/Nachts gefällt mir Forza 7 derzeit optisch noch einen Tick besser als GT Sport. Aber mal die Final abwarten.


----------



## alfi2017 (2. Oktober 2017)

Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mir am Wochenende die Ultimate Edition gekauft, Download ging Problemlos und habe keinerlei Abstürze. Desweiteren spiele ich auf UHD mit Ultra Settings und es läuft butterweich ohne Lags usw.

Nun jetzt zu meinem Anliegen, ich habe mir für das Spiel das Logitech G29 Wheel gekauft, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht so klar, hat jemand von euch evtl. auch schon die Ultimate Edition und spielt mit einem Lenkrad? Vllt. könnte mir jemand die Lenkradeinstellungen zukommen lassen wegen Tote Zone usw. Den mit den Standardwerten ist es fast unmöglich das Auto auf der Straße zu halten.  Ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine. Ich denke das es daran liegt das ich damit nicht so gut klar komme mit dem Lenkrad. 

Wäre euch äußerst für eure Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt nicht warum du meinst die Cockpits sähen besser bei der Konkurrenz aus, ich glaube die Aussage Polyphony Digitals bezüglich der Überlegenheit ihrer Fahrzeugmodelle was Polycount anging bezog sich auf Aussen und Innensicht.
> 
> Was Project Cars 2 angeht - diese Krücke ist so hässlich wie eh und je egal in wie vielen Pixeln. Das Studio macht seit sie Spiele machen immer das gleiche : Gute Fahrzeuge und Sound, aber alles was Strecke angeht ist bei jedem deren Spiele immer ne Gen zurück...



Ich habe GT Sport schon live gespielt. Da brauchst mir jetzt nichts erzählen und mit Videos kommen. Einige Texturen Innen wirken nicht so echt wie bei Anderen. PC2 sieht da bei mir am Rechner einen Ecke besser aus. Gerade weil sich auch viel im und am Wagen bewegt. Da wackeln Kabeln, Gurte, Motorhauben, Außenspiegel usw. Ganze Wagen wirkt Innen viel lebendiger als bei der Konkurrenz.

Bei den Strecken hat jeder Vor und Nachteile.

Forza wirkt von den Texturen gut und es ist duch Vogelschwärme, Feuerwerk, Konfetti, Fahnen usw. wesentlich mehr los.

GT hat die schönsten 2D Hintergründe. Kann gute Lichtstimmung generieren. Dafür fallen gerade z.B. die Bäume wieder ab.

PC2 hat von den Texturen etwas aufgeholt. Hat aber gute Baumdastellung und vorallem darf man nicht vergessen dass diese Strecken in 4 Jahreszeiten und sämtlichen Wetterbedingungen dargestellt werden.
Da gibt es Optik Licht und Wettereffekte die siehst so noch nicht bei den andern beiden Racer.

Schön dass du dich für GT so für begeisterst. Mal sehen was auch der Umfang macht. Manche Dinge sehe ich da anders.^^
Letzten Aussagen zur immer noch enthaltenen Gummiband KI stimmen noch etwas bedenklich.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja was hast du da gespielt, kann ja nur die Beta gewesen sein.

Genau dieses wackeln von Motorhauben und Spiegeln finde ich lächerlich - haste in echt ja auch nicht.

Optisch finde ich Forza 7 und GT Sport deutlich ansprechender als PC2. 
PC2 ist grafisch vergleichbar mit dem 3 Jahre alten Assetto Corsa, welches nebenbei auch bessere Bewertungen bei Steam hat.

YouTube

YouTube

AC sieht in manchen Bereichen eher besser aus, achtet mal auf den Asphalt in dem Silverstone-Video...
Fahrphysik und FFB sind eh besser und es gibt viele Mods.

Das mit den Jahreszeiten ist ja nicht schlecht, das kenne ich noch von der rFactor Nordschleife. Aber ganz ehrlich, zu 90% fährste doch eh im Sommer und nur mal zum ausprobieren im Winter... zumal PC2 da viel zu viel Grip hat, wie auch im Regen.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2017)

Was ist denn bitte jetzt mit dem Spiel los.

Ich starte es vorhin und war im ersten Rennen -> Absturz
Ich starte es noch einmal, fahre ein paar Rennen -> Absturz
Wieder gestartet, zwei Rennen gefahren -> Absturz
Neustart -> Absturz beim Anfangsbildschirm

Jetzt habe ich die Schnauze voll.

Die letzten Tage lief es problemlos bzw. es ist in 2 Stunden vielleicht einmal abgestürzt.
Ich habe an meinem PC nichts verändert oder aktualisiert.
Außerdem ruckeln die Menüs heute mehr als sonst.

Wie schlecht ist das Spiel denn bitte für den PC programmiert?

Oder hängt das vielleicht von der Verbindung des Spiels zu XBox Live ab? Denn manchmal ruckeln die Menüs gar nicht und manchmal extrem und so ist es auch mit den Abstürzen.


Zur Grafik Diskussion:
Ich finde PCARS 2 ja schöner und es sieht für mich auch realistischer aus.
Grafikvergleiche anhand von Youtube sind sowieso nicht aussagekräftig.
Bei Project Cars 2 mögen manche Streckendetails nicht wunderschön aussehen, dafür sehen die Wettereffekte und Autos und deren Innenräume besser aus als in Forza 7.
Das Bilder im Anhang stammen aus PCARS 2 mit Hohen-Ultra Details und 4x MSAA.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand von euch auch einen Framedrop sobald viele Fahrzeuge auf der Strecke sind? Ist mir gestern aufgefallen... Fahre dicht auf ein Auto auf und die Frames klatschen von 60 auf 55 bzw. ganz ganz kurz auf 48 ... Ist nun nicht so ein Albtraum wie bei Forza Horizon 3 aber ärgerlich das Turn 10 schon wieder solche Schnitzer drin hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch einen Framedrop sobald viele Fahrzeuge auf der Strecke sind? Ist mir gestern aufgefallen... Fahre dicht auf ein Auto auf und die Frames klatschen von 60 auf 55 bzw. ganz ganz kurz auf 48 ... Ist nun nicht so ein Albtraum wie bei Forza Horizon 3 aber ärgerlich das Turn 10 schon wieder solche Schnitzer drin hat.



Ja, ich habe auch FPS drops. Mal mehr und mal weniger.
Bei mir ist es oft, wenn ich die Startlinie überquere und die Zeiten aktualisiert werden.
Vielleicht werden die da sofort in die Bestenlisten hochgeladen oder damit abgeglichen.
Aber auch sonst gibt es immer mal wieder FPS drops.


----------



## MrSonii (2. Oktober 2017)

So Spiel grad gekauft, lädt schon mal für morgen herunter.
Hoffentlich klappt der Download 
Aber seit wann wird denn die Geschwindigkeit in Mbit/s angezeigt? 
Dachte grad kurz ich hab ne Super-Leitung spendiert bekommen mit 120 MB/s


----------



## Galford (2. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist gestern schon ein Drivatar mit Fuhrparkstufe 16 herumgefahren.

Abstürze hatte ich nur einen, und dabei darf es natürlich auch bleiben.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ja was hast du da gespielt, kann ja nur die Beta gewesen sein.
> 
> Genau dieses wackeln von Motorhauben und Spiegeln finde ich lächerlich - haste in echt ja auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe AC lange genug am PC gefahren. Nein, für mich sieht es nicht besser aus als PC2 am Rechner. Bei PC2 muss nur die Konsolenfassung Federn lassen. Auch auf der PS4 Pro schon 4 Stunden fahren können. Ist halt Multiplatt da gibt es Abstriche. Am Rechner sieht es aber in den höhsten Einstellungen und 4k anders aus. Da spielt dann auch die schlechtere Kanzenglättung weniger eine Rolle.

AC ist für mich eine Stufe zurück. Zudem fehlt Streckenumfang, Nachtrennen und dynamisches Wetter. Es regnet nicht mal.
Lediglich das Fahrverhalten ist ein Stück nachvollziehbarer.
Aber es reicht auf Dauer nicht mich auf den wenigen Strecken zu motivieren.
So viel los ist auf den Kurs auch nicht wie bei Forza. Von der schlechteren Vegetation ganz zu schweigen.

Das leichte Bauteile an den Rennwagen etwas wackeln ist sehr wohl normal bei der Leichtbauweise.


----------



## msdd63 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde die Diskussion welches Spiel besser aussieht überflüssig. Erstens ist das eh Geschmackssache. Zweitens kommt es auch auf die Spielweise an. Ich fahre nur in der Egoperspektive. Da sieht man weniger vom drumherum. Dann konzentriert man sich aufs fahren und auf den Kampf mit der Konkurenz. Da bekommt nicht viel von dem mit das sich neben der Strecke abspielt. Ich beziehe mich hier auf Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, und RaceRoom Racing Experience. Das sind die Spiele die ich intensiv spiele. Und die Fahrphysik und das Force Feedback sind für mich auch wichtiger als die Grafik. In den Replays macht es natürlich was her wenn die Grafik super ist. Aber in Wirklichkeit kommt es aufs fahren und nicht auf Replays an.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (2. Oktober 2017)

Schließe msddd63 an... Wir sind auch als solches total übersättigt von der Grafikpracht die man heute in eigentlich fast jeden AAA Spiel sieht. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da habe ich in Gears of War 2 eine Wand angestarrt bzw. gründlich untersucht, nur weil ich das so herausragend fand.... Heute passiert mir dieser "Wow" oder "Oha! Meine Fresse sieht das gut aus" Effekt viel weniger. Um Umkehrschluss fällt es einem natürlich wenn manche Spiele nicht so gut aussehen. Aber halten wir mal Fest (und ich hoffe ich wecke die Trolle nicht) Forza 7 sowie PC2 sind im Grafikbereich eine Pracht! Das, dass Wasser bei PC2 besser aussieht kann schon sein, in Forza gibt's noch nicht so lange Regen, da war immer schönes "Dust2-Wetter" 

Nochmal zu Performance: Hat jemand schon einen FIX oder ne Idee wie man diese Drops webbekommt oder ist das komplett zufällig? Gibt's einen Unterschied ob ich alles fest auf Ultra Stelle oder dynamisch Utra nehme?


----------



## msdd63 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir 1997 die erste Playstation gekauft um Tomb Raider und F1 97 spielen zu können. Ich war mega fasziniert von der Grafik. Für einigen Jahren hatte mein Neffe noch mal die erste Playstation und auch F1 97. Als ich das noch mal spielte war ich geschockt was das für ein Pixelbrei war und kann mir nicht mehr vorstellen was mich damals so begeistert hat. Und heute sind Spiele wie Forza und Project Cars als Erstes Grafikblender. Und das meine ich nicht böse denn ich werde mir Project Cars 2 noch zulegen und vielleicht auch Forza. Auf alle Fälle verfolge ich diesen Thread sehr aufmerksam.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Grafik hat sich schon enorm verbessert. Das will man oft gar nicht glauben. Man hat doch sein Spiel von damals noch so schön in Erinnerung, wenn man das dann doch mal wieder sieht denkt man sich nur WTF. Das habe ich damals gespielt? 


An die die schon Forza 7 spielen wie spielt ihr denn?
Ich fahre mit Gamepad, Lenkrad in der Vollversion noch nicht mal probiert, ohne Fahrhilfen. Und lange oder Sehr lange Rennen. Gegner KI stärke Experte oder Pro.  

Von der neuen Auto Stufe halte ich recht wenig. So wird man gezwungen sich Autos zu kaufen um in der Karriere weiter zu kommen. In der Seeker Meisterschaft kann man schon nicht alles fahren wenn man nicht Autostufe 4 hat. 
Davon bin ich absolut kein Fan. 

Ansonsten gibt es kaum was zu meckern. 
Na gut es gibt immer noch keine Qualy, die Driveratare bremsen nicht wenn sie überholt werden, drängeln und rammen ziemlich heftig. Aber zumindest bei den längeren Rennen kann man denen recht gut aus dem weg gehen und sich zurechtlegen.


----------



## Supes (2. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem nun schon einige Leute ein paar Stunden im Spiel verbracht haben: Was sagt ihr zu dem Game? Ich hatte die Vorgänger auf der 360 und hatte viele Stunden Spaß, dann müsste der 7er für mich auch taugen, oder?

Wollte eigentlich eh die Ultimate vorbestellen, aber nach der Demo war ich mir dann nicht mehr sicher, ob es wirklich die 100€-Version sein muss. Konkret hat mich an der Demo der Porsche abgeschreckt. Dass Forza keine Hardcoresim ist, ist mir natürlich klar. Aber insgesamt fühlen sich die vielen unterschiedlichen Autos stimmig im Vergleich miteinander an, soweit ihr das bisher beurteilen könnt? Ließe sich der Porsche per Setup auch noch optimieren? Ohne Tuning meine ich jetzt, einfach was die Einstellungen am Wagen angeht. Nur um zu wissen, ob man problematische Autos auch noch zähmen kann.

Davon abgesehen bin ich gerade ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen zwischen Forza und F1 2017. Hätte auf ein F1 Spiel auch mal wieder Lust und was sich da getan hat, hinsichtlich der Entwicklung der Teams, hört sich echt gut an. Mit einem kleinen Stall anfangen, das Optimum rausholen und dann zu einem Team, das ohnehin gute Chancen auf die WM hat und das auch noch verbessern. Dem entgegen steht halt der Schiere Umfang von Forza. Gerade das Fahren mit den "normalen" Straßenfahrzeugen, die ganzen Tuningmöglichkeiten, die Nordschleife. Das reizt schon auch... vielleicht hat einer von euch ja beide Games und kann ein bisschen was dazu sagen, gerne auch in Sachen Anspruch.

Danke!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2017)

Ob sich der Porsche besser einstellen läst weis ich nicht. Bis auf das eröffnungs Rennen (das selbe wie in der Demo) bin ich den nicht mehr gefahren. Aber die anderen Autos die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin unter anderen ein Audi R8 LMS, Ferrari 512 (glaube ich), fuhren sich sehr gut. Bis auf die Trohpy Trucks, die gefielen mir gar nicht, das war auch das einzige mal das ich die Rennlänge auf Standard gestellt habe, nur schnell durch durch den Event...

Da du ja schon Forza kennst, kennst du auch die Driveratare, wenn dir Gegner nichts ausmachen die dir sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr oft in die Karre fahren, gerade am Anfang eines Rennens. Schlag zu. Qualy gibt es wieder keine, das heist man startet immer vom Mittelfeld aus. 

Ich habe F1 2017 auch, fand es super bis ich die Cheatende KI in der Qualy bemerkte. Seit dem keine einzige Runde mehr gefahren. Da strengt man sich im Sauber an mal die Mc Laren zu schlagen und auch den Teamkollegen. Es gelingt dir sogar, bis paar sek vor dem Ende der Qualy. Zeit abgelaufen und du bist letzter. Echt ein Motivationskiller. Ich fuhr die letzte Runde auch mit Wehrlein mit, der war auf keiner Zeiten verbesserung. So was passiert dir halt in Forza nicht. Vielleicht gibt es auch deshalb keine Qualy. 

Ich bereue den Kauf von Forza 7 Ultimate nicht. Den von F1 2017 dagegen schon.


----------



## Supes (2. Oktober 2017)

Ohje, das mit dem "Cheaten" der KI kenne ich noch aus meinem letzten F1. Ist echt enorm nervig und für mich auch nicht richtig nachvollziehbar. Hat was von Momentum von FIFA und trübt den Spaß wirklich.

Ich habe mir halt die Ultimate von Horizon 3 gekauft und das im Nachhinein bereut. Wurde mit dem Spiel leider nicht richtig warm, das lag teils auch an der KI. Den ersten Teil des Rennens fuhren mir die ersten zwei, drei Gegner häufig weg und mir schien es, als hätte ich überhaupt keine Chance ranzukommen. Ab etwa der Mitte des Rennens konnte ich aufschließen, die bis dahin ersten fielen auf die hinteren Plätze und die, die bisher hinten waren, kamen plötzlich wieder an mich ran. Und das hat sich häufig so wiederholt. Vermittelte auch das Gefühl, dass da im Hintergrund irgendwas Einfluss auf den Rennverlauf nimmt. Abgesehen davon brauche ich irgendwie doch richtige Rennstrecken und etwas mehr Simulation. Forza Motorsport hat für mich eigentlich immer den richtigen Grad davon eingefangen. 

Danke jedenfalls für deine Einschätzung, werde es mir wohl zulegen. Vielleicht aber doch noch etwas warten, bis der Preis ein bisschen runtergeht. 100€ sind mir einfach zu viel und in nächster Zeit kommen ja noch andere interessante Titel.


----------



## claster17 (3. Oktober 2017)

Zum Glück kann man die Sprache ändern. Mir reden die auf Deutsch irgendwie zu langsam und übertrieben deutlich.
In Horizon musste man dafür noch das Sprachformat von ganz Windows umstellen.

Die haben wohl nicht aus Horizon gelernt, dass man am PC volle Kontrolle über die Lautstärke haben will und nicht nur ein vorgegebenes Minimum, welches immer noch zu laut ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Von der neuen Auto Stufe halte ich recht wenig. So wird man gezwungen sich Autos zu kaufen um in der Karriere weiter zu kommen. In der Seeker Meisterschaft kann man schon nicht alles fahren wenn man nicht Autostufe 4 hat.
> Davon bin ich absolut kein Fan.



Diese Autostufe finde ich auch schwachsinnig. Die wird auch noch während den Rennen angezeigt und ich frage mich warum. Diese Stufe sagt absolut nichts über das Können aus, sondern nur wie viel Geld man für Autos ausgegeben hat.
Ich habe Stufe 5 und es dauert ziemlich lange bis man die nächste Stufe erreicht. Ich kaufe die meisten Autos auch nicht, weil ich sie fahre, sondern damit ich in der Stufe steige um bessere Boni zu bekommen.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum nicht die Fahrerstufe hervorgehoben wird, denn die zeigt wenigstens an, wie viel man schon gefahren ist.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es kaum was zu meckern.
> Na gut es gibt immer noch keine Qualy, die Driveratare bremsen nicht wenn sie überholt werden, drängeln und rammen ziemlich heftig. Aber zumindest bei den längeren Rennen kann man denen recht gut aus dem weg gehen und sich zurechtlegen



Also ich habe einiges zu bemängeln und ich bereue den Kauf der Ultimate Edition. Aber ich habe daraus gelernt und kaufe kein Spiel mehr von Turn 10 oder ein Spiel, das nur über den Microsoft Store erhältlich ist.
Das sind die Punkte, die mich extrem stören:

- Bei den Sounds fehlt etwas. Rennwagen klingen einfach nicht brachial genug. Wer bei echten Rennen war, weiß, was ich meine. Manche Sounds von Rennwagen klingen außerdem so, als wären sie in einer leeren Badewanne aufgenommen worden.
- Die Dirvatare (KI) ist die schlechteste, die ich seit langem in einen Rennspiel erlebt habe. Die KI crasht nur, drängt sich gegenseitig ab und in der ersten Kurve nach dem Start endet es meistens in einer Massenkarambolage (je nach Strecke). Da man immer im Mittelfeld startet muss man sich erst durch diese idiotische KI kämpfen, bis man ordentlich fahren kann.
- Es gibt nur sehr wenig Strecken. Bereits nach den ersten Events im Singleplayer wiederholen sich die Strecken bereits ständig.
- Die Menüs sind ziemlich unübersichtlich und einige Auswahlmöglichkeiten bzw. Funktionen sind sehr versteckt.
- Der Regen wirkt sich kaum auf das Fahrverhalten aus und man kann auch bedenkenlos durch Pfützen fahren.
- Wenn es nicht mehr regnet und die Straßen noch nass sind, bleiben die Windschutzscheiben trocken, auch wenn die Fahrer vor einem das Wasser aufwirbeln.
- Die Außenspiegel, der Innenspiegel und die Scheibenwischer wackeln immer bei allen Autos. Falls das ein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl vermitteln soll, ist das für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Bei keinem Auto wackeln alle Spiegel in der Realität so. Lustigerweise wackeln sogar die Bildschirme, die das Bild der Heckkamera zeigen, warum auch immer.
- Die PC Version stürzt immer wieder ohne Vorankündigung und ohne Fehlermeldung ab. Man landet dann einfach auf dem Desktop. Das ist besonders toll, wenn man ein längeres Rennen fast beendet hat.
- Die Menüs ruckeln und hängen immer wieder (wie auch schon in der Demo)
- Zwischensequenzen ruckeln
- Es gibt noch zahlreiche Grafik Bugs (Zuschauerränge sind einfach verschwunden bzw flackern, Objekte tauchen auf und verschwinden, alles Autos sind manchmal total matt, als ob Texturen nicht geladen wurden)
- Der Mauszeiger wird in Rennen nicht ausgeblendet, auch wenn man einen Controller nutzt. Man muss ihn immer selbst außerhalb des Bildschirms ziehen.
- Es gibt keine Strafen. Man kann bedenkenlos abkürzen und crashen.

Mit den Abstürzen und den Grafikbugs bin ich nicht alleine, wenn man einen Blick ins offizielle Forum wirft.
Ich habe etliche Spiele auf meinen Festplatten und keines stürzt ab, nur Forza. 

Die Bestenlisten in Forza 7 sind doch auch völlig überflüssig oder? Denn wer die beste Abkürzung findet, ist einfach schneller. Die, die gut fahren und auf der Strecke bleiben, können ja nie so gut sein wie die Leute, die gut abkürzen.

F1 2017 habe ich auch und es ist mit eine der besten Simulationen auf dem Markt, weil auch alles außerhalb der Rennen gut gemacht ist. Bei anderen Simulationen (PCARS 2 bspw.) hast du ein sehr gutes Fahrgefühl, dafür aber keine Interaktion mit Ingenieuren, Managern oder der Boxencrew. Da hat man eben nur die Rennen.

@ Claster17: Ich hätte gerne die Lautstärke meines Autos individuell eingestellt. Leider fehlt diese Option. Ich verstehe nicht warum, denn fast alles andere kann man separat einstellen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. Oktober 2017)

Problem der Divatare ist je her dass sie menschliche Spieler nachahmt und keine echten Rennfahrer. So entsteht zwar eine gewisse Lebendigkeit in den Rennen aber halt kein absoluter Profirennsport. Sicher ist es jetzt auch nicht spannend wenn 80% vom Rennen die Gegner sich brav an die Idealline halten oder schlimmer noch eine Gummiband-Ki wie bei manchen Konkurrenten.
Trotzdem hätte eine Option rein gehört wo man die Drivataremechanik deaktiviert und normale KI rein. Was aber in vielen Rennspielen (auch AC) dass man ebenso in Kurven ignoriert und weggeschoben wird.

Bei Forza hilft nur die Schwierigkeitsstufe raus und die Aggressivität zu deaktivieren in den Optionen.

Bei PC2 kann man es meiner Meinung nach noch am besten einstellen. Wenn man da die Aggressivität runter schraubt lässen sie einen auch Platz soweit es geht. Komplett lassen sich Rempler nie vermeiden. Oft ist man auch selber Schuld wenn man noch reinsticht in die Kurve obwohl man mit einem Einlenken des Gegners rechnen muss. So ist es im echten Rennsport auch.

Bessere Ki muss sicherlich noch geschaffen werden.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

In anderen Rennspielen habe ich aber ein Qualifying, wodurch ich weiter vorne starten kann und mich nicht erst durch die Hälfte aller KI Fahrer kämpfen muss.

Und trotzdem ist die KI z.B. in F1 oder PCARS 2 besser als die Drivatare. Die folgen nicht strikt einer Linie, sind nicht wie an einem Gummiband gebunden und rammen sich trotzdem nicht ununterbrochen. Klar gibt es da auch mal den ein oder anderen Rempler, aber nicht so wie bei Forza 7. Das Problem bei Forza 7 ist auch, dass man selbst sehr rabiat vorgehen muss, um nach vorne zu kommen, was sich dann natürlich auch in meinem Drivatar wiederspiegelt.

Wenn ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad verringere, komme ich natürlich leichter durch die Drivatare, dafür fehlt mir die Herausforderung, weil ich immer erster werde.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2017)

Absturz hatte ich im Rennen noch keinen, nur einen bis jetzt nach dem Rennen. Einmal fuhr ich, wie ich in der Demo, ohne Texturen das Rennen zu ende. Das sind sachen die dürften nicht passieren. So was hatte ich in Forza 6 Apex was ja mehr eine Techdemo war, und Horizon 3 nie. Ein neues "Feature" von Forza 7. Aber ich bin sicher das wird noch gepatcht. 

Ja das mit den wackelnden Spiegeln. Nicht realistisch stimmt, aber auch nichts was wirklich nervt. Im Rennen (Cockpit Sicht) merkt man das doch gar nicht, da ist man mehr beschäftigt auf der Strecke zu bleiben statt sich alles genau anzuschauen. 

KI, ja die ist nicht gut. Ich habe den Eindruck die werden Teil zu Teil schlechter. Vielleicht sollte Turn 10 mal alle Driveratare löschen damit wieder neue Daten gesammelt werden. In Forza 5 hatte ich den Eindruck das sie besser waren. 

Sound, tja das ist ein Punkt in dem JEDES Rennspiel (bis auf Race Room) durchfällt. Forza hat aber auch Autos mit richtig guten Sound. Fahr mal den Audi R8 LMS. 

Wenig Strecken? Sind doch so um die 30. Andere Rennspiele bieten da auch nicht mehr. Und denk mal an früher, so zu NFS 3-4 Zeiten. Da hatte man 8-9 Autos und genauso viele Strecken und man fuhr da Tage/Wochenlang ohne das es langweilig wurde. 

Es gibt keine Strafen, finde ich gut. So kann man auch mal der Gegner KI auf unfaire Mittel aus dem Weg gehen. Die Zeiten die mit Abkürzen/Unfällen/Bandenberührung gefahren werden werden zwar eingetragen. Aber man sieht das es keine Saubere Runde war. 
Beispiel. 
Du fährst (gleiche Strecke, gleiches Auto) ohne Abkürzen, Unfälle, Zurückspulen 1 min. Ich dagegen war der Rüpel nutze alles was geht und fuhr die Strecke in 50 sek. In der Bestenliste stehst du dann vor mir. Zuerst kommen immer die fair gefahrenen Zeiten, danach dann die unfairen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> In anderen Rennspielen habe ich aber ein Qualifying, wodurch ich weiter vorne starten kann und mich nicht erst durch die Hälfte aller KI Fahrer kämpfen muss.
> 
> Und trotzdem ist die KI z.B. in F1 oder PCARS 2 besser als die Drivatare. Die folgen nicht strikt einer Linie, sind nicht wie an einem Gummiband gebunden und rammen sich trotzdem nicht ununterbrochen. Klar gibt es da auch mal den ein oder anderen Rempler, aber nicht so wie bei Forza 7. Das Problem bei Forza 7 ist auch, dass man selbst sehr rabiat vorgehen muss, um nach vorne zu kommen, was sich dann natürlich auch in meinem Drivatar wiederspiegelt.
> 
> Wenn ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad verringere, komme ich natürlich leichter durch die Drivatare, dafür fehlt mir die Herausforderung, weil ich immer erster werde.



Stimme ich dir natürlich zu. So hatte ich es in dem Beitrag auch gemeint.

Gerade die Sache dass die Rennen zu kurz waren bisher in den Forza Teilen hat halt selber zu einem aggressiveren Fahrverhalten geführt weil man nach Vorn kommen will. Zumindest kann in Teil 7 die Rennlänge verlängert werden so dass man sich paar Kurven mehr zeitlassen kann. Aber insgesamt ist es ohne Qualifying nicht so ideal.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Sound, tja das ist ein Punkt in dem JEDES Rennspiel (bis auf Race Room) durchfällt. Forza hat aber auch Autos mit richtig guten Sound. Fahr mal den Audi R8 LMS.



Bin ich schon gefahren bzw. besitze ich schon länger und genau das ist einer der Wagen, der in der Cockpitansicht klingt, als wäre der Sound in einer leeren Badewanne aufgenommen worden. Es hallt viel zu viel.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenig Strecken? Sind doch so um die 30. Andere Rennspiele bieten da auch nicht mehr. Und denk mal an früher, so zu NFS 3-4 Zeiten. Da hatte man 8-9 Autos und genauso viele Strecken und man fuhr da Tage/Wochenlang ohne das es langweilig wurde.



Aktuelle Spiele mit alten Spielen zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn, weil sich die Spiele enorm weiterentwickelt haben. Wenn dann muss man es mit aktuellen Spielen vergleichen. PCARS 2 bspw. bietet über 60 Strecken mit über 130 verschiedenen Kursen.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Strafen, finde ich gut. So kann man auch mal der Gegner KI auf unfaire Mittel aus dem Weg gehen. Die Zeiten die mit Abkürzen/Unfällen/Bandenberührung gefahren werden werden zwar eingetragen. Aber man sieht das es keine Saubere Runde war.
> Beispiel.



Das ist in meinen Augen aber nicht der Sinn eines Rennspiels. Ich will nicht Gegner mit Gewalt aus dem Rennen rammen, sondern durch meinen Fahrstil überholen. Dann lieber eine gute KI und Strafen für das Rammen und Abkürzen.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Du fährst (gleiche Strecke, gleiches Auto) ohne Abkürzen, Unfälle, Zurückspulen 1 min. Ich dagegen war der Rüpel nutze alles was geht und fuhr die Strecke in 50 sek. In der Bestenliste stehst du dann vor mir. Zuerst kommen immer die fair gefahrenen Zeiten, danach dann die unfairen.



Wie ermittelt das Spiel, ob jemand fair gefahren ist? Ich glaube nicht, dass bei diesem Spiel ein derart komplexer Mechanismus dahinter steckt. Das Spiel müsste dann genau ermitteln, wann jemand abkürzt, die Kurve schneidet und wann jemand abgedrängt wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2017)

Also an dem Audi Sound kann ich nichts bemängeln der hört sich einfach nur Geil an. Zwar nicht ganz real aber das Problem haben alle Spiele.
Hier mal ein Audi R8 LMS onboard Sound
NURBURGRING Onboard im Audi R8 LMS von Land-Motorsport - YouTube

Klar ist es nicht Sinn der Sache durch abkürzen die KI zu überholen. Aber hey, was zählt ist der Sieg. Und wenn die Runden immer weniger werden, die Autos vor einem aber nicht weniger. Dann hilft halt nur noch das. 

Und das Spiel erkennt sehr gut wenn du abbkürzt usw. ist neben der Rundenzeit ein Dreieck ist die Runde nicht ohne fehler gewesen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird nur komischerweise nicht mehr im Rennen angezeigt. Vielleicht auch ein Bug.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

Aha, bei mir war da noch nie ein Dreieck zu sehen 
Da muss ich mal ausprobieren, ab wann das Spiel Abkürzen als solche erkennt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2017)

Also bis Forza 6 war das Dreieck auch im Rennen zu sehen. Da reichte es schon nur im Windschatten der KI zu fahren, schon Dreieck. Für das Bild musste ich kurz mal in den Rivalen Modus gehen. Aber auch im Rennen werden die Runden so noch erkannt. Hatte ich z.b. in Monza mit dem Ferrari 512 TR, da gelang mir keine fehlerfreie Runde. Und am Ende des Rennens auch die Bestenliste geschaut und tatsächlich die schnellste Runde war auch mit Dreieck gekennzeichnet. Also das macht Forza schon gut.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hat schon jemand einen Fix gefunden gegen diese nervigen Mikroruckler? Der Forza Horizon 3 Trick -> Kern 0 abschalten führt bei mir dazu, dass dann die Frames fröhlich umherhüpfen von 48 bis 62 alles dabei. Spiele auf 4K.


----------



## Tomek92 (3. Oktober 2017)

Kann man die Vibration des Controllers irgendwie eindämmen ? Ich finde die Einstellungen dafür überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Fix gefunden gegen diese nervigen Mikroruckler? Der Forza Horizon 3 Trick -> Kern 0 abschalten führt bei mir dazu, dass dann die Frames fröhlich umherhüpfen von 48 bis 62 alles dabei. Spiele auf 4K.



Also laut dem offiziellen Forum hat das Spiel einen Bug, der den Arbeitsspeicher extrem in die Höhe treibt, bis das Spiel abstürzt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dadurch auch diese Mikroruckler entstehen.
Ein User hat geschrieben, dass man diesen Bug z.B. reproduzieren kann, wenn man im Upgrade Menü durch die Fahrzeugteile blättert.

Für mich hört sich das sehr plausibel an, denn bei mir hat das Spiel plötzlich das Ruckeln angefangen (auch im Menü) und danach ist es immer abgestürzt.

Auch toll, dass man von Turn 10 noch keinerlei Statement lesen konnte. Schließlich ist das ein Bug, der unter Unspielbarkeit fällt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2017)

Von Turn 10 liest man immer sehr wenig. Die besten in Kommunikation sind sie leider nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2017)

Weiterhin haben User im offiziellen Forum herausgefunden, dass es auch vermehrt Abstürze mit übertakteten Grafikkarten gibt.
Dabei ist es egal, ob sie erst nach dem Verkauf vom Nutzer übertaktet wurden oder ob man eine bereits übertaktete Version gekauft hat.

Auch das macht bei mir Sinn, denn meine GTX 1060 6G ist bereits vom Hersteller übertaktet. 

Deswegen haben manche Leute vermehrt Abstürze und andere eher kaum.

Also ganz ehrlich, das Spiel ist absolut schlecht für den PC programmiert.
Forza 6 Apex hat wunderbar funktioniert, da hätte ich so etwas schlechtes nie erwartet.

Ich hoffe sie patchen die Probleme bald.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. Oktober 2017)

Endlich Forza 7 am PC downloaden können. Ging aber nur mit dem Download Manager und Powershell Trick. Hat dafür reibungslos geklappt. Hätte ich gleich machen sollen wenn es gar nicht so schwer ist.

Hab zwar schon paar Rennen auf der One S gefahren aber optisch ist es am PC doch noch was anderes.
Abgestürzt ist es mir jetzt nach 10 Rennen bisher noch nicht. Auch keine Leistungsverminderung. Nur halt sehr selten diese kleinen Stocker durch die CPU Auslastung. Aber fallen jetzt nicht so auf wie noch bei Horizon am Anfang.

Mal sehen wie es weiter läuft.


----------



## Andi-Latte (3. Oktober 2017)

Hab ne 1070er übertaktet und bisher keine Probleme


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2017)

Meine Grafikkarte ist mit einem Herstellerprofil übertaktet. 
Gut, Arbeitsspeicher ist bei 32Gb wohl auch kein Problem.

Bisher hatte ich: 
1 Absturz bei Spielstart
2 Abstürze beim Zusammenrechnen des Preisgeldes

Bei der Demo hatte ich noch so etwas wie Miniruckler während den Rennen (die sich nicht in der Framerate bemerkt machten). In der Vollversion läuft aber alles komplett flüssig. 

Zwischensequenzen ruckeln allerdings. Genauso ruckelt es, wenn das Preisgeld zusammen gerechnet wird (zumeist wenn Mods benutz wurden)

Ansonsten habe ich keinen Zugriff auf die Abzeichen, die mir eigentlich zustehen würde. Ich bin zwar nur Forza Tier 5 (hatte zuvor auch nur etwas Apex und sehr viel Horizon 3 gespielt), aber ändert ja nichts daran, dass ich die Stufe 1-5 Abzeichen haben müsste. Aber die sind eigentlich eh komplett unwichtig.

Edit 23:09:
Bei mir hat es gerade ein Update geladen.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Oktober 2017)

*October 3, 2017
*Today we released an update for Forza Motorsport 7 to address a number of stability-related issues for players on Windows 10 PCs. This update addresses several additional issues in the game on both PC and Xbox One. These fixes include:

-    Fixed numerous livery-related issues, including some liveries applying as paint colors only, liveries not appearing in multiplayer, and game lock-ups when cancelling liveries. 
-    Fixed an issue where vinyls would not appear in the vinyl editor for players who were creating vinyl groups with HDR enabled.
-    Arabic text is no longer reversed in game menus
-    Default profile slider settings for wheel users are no longer maxed out
-    Benchmark mode on PC now displays the correct minimum FPS
-    Framerate now improved in loading with G-Sync enabled.


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2017)

boostet eure grafikkarte beindem spiel?
meine 980 ist auf 1512mhz übertacktet und läuft auch in jedem spiel stabil mit dem boost, bei forza 7 allerdings nur mit dem standard takt von 1390.

dachte schon das profil in msi afterburner hat sich irgendwie zurückgesetzt, aber dem ist nicht so.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist das Wetter eigl. wirklich dynamisch und zufällig? Oder läuft da quasi jedesmal das gleiche Script ab? Abtrocknen der Strecke nach 5 Minuten oder so...


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter eigl. wirklich dynamisch und zufällig? Oder läuft da quasi jedesmal das gleiche Script ab? Abtrocknen der Strecke nach 5 Minuten oder so...



Meiner Meinung nach ist das gescripted.
Wenn ich ein Rennen fahre, dann steht bereits vor dem Start, dass es z.B. ein Regenrennen ist. Also wird es auch regnen.
Wenn ich dieses Rennen dann 3 Runden lang geht, hört es zur Hälfte des Rennens auf zu regnen und dann trocknet die Strecke ab.
Fhre ich das gleiche Rennen mit 10 Runden, dann fängt es auch wieder an zu regnen und nach der Hälfte der Runden (also 5) hört es auf und die Strecke trocknet ebenfalls.
Es scheint also nicht dynamisch zu sein, sondern ändert sich immer je nach prozentual gefahrenen Runden.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht... sowas interessiert mich nicht, wenn dann muss es schon "zufällig" dynamisch sein.


----------



## Tomek92 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht... sowas interessiert mich nicht, wenn dann muss es schon "zufällig" dynamisch sein.



Da du deine Reifen eh nicht wechselst, spielt das doch keine Rolle ob es dynamisch ist oder nicht ?


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Oktober 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Da du deine Reifen eh nicht wechselst, spielt das doch keine Rolle ob es dynamisch ist oder nicht ?



Das ist ein weiterer Punkt, der mich stört.
Die Box ist einfach total überflüssig, weil ich selbst bei Regen keine Reifen wechseln muss.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob Reifen platzen können, wenn sie zu arg verschlissen sind.
Da man nicht einmal einen Unterschied zwischen verschlissenen und neuen Reifen merkt, würde ich vermuten, dass sie nicht platzen können.

Edit: Herrlich, 3 Rennen beendet, dann Absturz im 4. Rennen.
Ich glaube ich lasse das Spiel liegen, bis es funktioniert.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2017)

A Letter to the Forza Community


Forza Motorsport - A Letter to the Forza Community


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> A Letter to the Forza Community
> 
> 
> Forza Motorsport - A Letter to the Forza Community



Na endlich mal ein Statement. Wenn die Abstürze und Ruckler behoben sind, könnte ich wenigstens spielen, ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass meine Zeit umsonst war, weil das Spiel jederzeit abstürzen könnte.


----------



## Supes (5. Oktober 2017)

Schöner Zug von Turn10, die VIP-Mitgliedschaft anzupassen. Letztendlich bekommt man jetzt zwar nur, was man von Anfang an hätte haben sollen (so wie ich den Ärger darum verstanden habe), aber selbstverständlich ist das leider trotzdem nicht. Ein "Tja, sorry, aber es ist wie es ist!" hätte mich auch nicht gewundert.

Ganz wichtige Frage für meine Kaufentscheidung noch: Kann ich im freien Spiel wählen, was meine KI-Gegner fahren sollen, oder wird das noch immer abhängig von der Klasse meines Fahrzeugs festgelegt?


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist im Spiel noch etwas aufgefallen 

In der Cockpit Ansicht im Rückspiegel werden folgende Dinge nicht dargestellt:
- Qualm beim Driften, durch blockierende oder durchdrehende Reifen
- Aufgewirbeltes Wasser bei Regen/nasser Fahrbahn
- Streckenmarkierungen

Wenn man nach hinten blickt sieht man aber all diese Dinge. Hauptsache die Spiegel, Scheibenwischer und Motorhauben (bei meinem Ferrari F50) wackeln, das ist auch viel realistischer 

Ich dachte immer Forza und Turn 10 stehen für herausragende Rennspiele. Zumindest wurde das überall immer vermittelt.
Deshalb hab ich bedenkenlos zugegriffen.

Mittlerweile habe ich gemerkt, dass das Spiel einfach ein riesen Blender ist.
Es ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es ist auch nicht das, was überall vermittelt wird.
Für mich gehört es zur Kategorie "Große Klappe, aber nichts dahinter".

Ich werde mir zukünftig auf jeden Fall kein Spiel mehr von Turn 10 gönnen. Bei mir haben sie es verbockt.


----------



## I3uschi (5. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mir ist im Spiel noch etwas aufgefallen
> 
> In der Cockpit Ansicht im Rückspiegel werden folgende Dinge nicht dargestellt:
> - Qualm beim Driften, durch blockierende oder durchdrehende Reifen
> ...



Wegen den Spiegeln? 

---

God damn. Bei mir stürzt es auch total oft ab. Das nervige ist, das "Fenster" schließt sich einfach so, ohne Fehlermeldung, ohne nix!
Das Abstürzen ist absolut nicht reproduzierbar, et kommt wenn et will.
Manchmal merke ich das vorher wenn urplötzlich die Framerate in den Keller geht, dann weiß ich schon was kommt.

Traue mich jedenfalls nicht das Ausdauerrennen zu absolvieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Wegen den Spiegeln?



Nein, wegen all den Dingen, die ich in meinen letzten Beiträgen erwähnt habe.

Das mit den Abstürzen ist bei mir genauso. Ruckeln, FPS im Keller und dann Absturz.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Oktober 2017)

Seit wann ist es denn wichtig die von dir genannten Sachen im Rückspiegel zu sehen? Also ich konzentriere mich nach vorne. Mir doch egal ob in den Spiegeln Wasser zu sehen ist. Wichtig ist das ich die nächste Kurve ordentlich anbremse, nicht von der KI abgeschossen werde.
Klar wäre es schön wenn solche Details auch noch zu sehen wären, die Power hätte man am PC. Aber ich vermute mal das so was wegen der Xbone weggelassen wurde. Die stabilen 60 fps (bei Xbox Versionen) sind deutlich wichtiger. 

Und vergiss nicht, Forza Motorsport 7 ist das erste vollständige Forza am PC von Turn 10. Forza Horizon 3 ist von einem anderen Entwickler Studio. Ich wette Turn 10 lernt auch noch weiter und Forza 8 (in 2 Jahren  ) wird schon noch deutlich schöner sein und hoffentlich von Anfang an auch fehlerfreier. 

Jetzt schon sagen ich kaufe von denen kein Spiel mehr ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab nur einen Wunsch: Die sollen endlich ihre verf***te KI auf die Reihe bekommen. Da kommt 0 Freude auf die Karriere durchzuziehen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (6. Oktober 2017)

KI dürften sie wirklich noch verbessern. In Kurven lässt man keinen Platz und auf der Geraden neben einen ebenfalls keinen Millimeter. Eher wird man noch auf die Hörner genommen und quer über die Strecke geschoben als abzubremsen.

Problem ist halt dass Forza weiterhin ein Überholsimulator ist und darin Arcade. Es gibt kein Qualifying und somit keine Rad an Rad kämpfe mit gleichstarken Gegnern. Man muss sich von Hinten durch das Feld pflügen.
Ich habe die Rennlänge auf "Lang" und die KI auf "Experte" gestellt. So kommt man gut durch ohne in jede Kurve reinzuhalten. Steck halt ich zurück und hefte mich am Kurvenausgang in den Windschatten. So kommt man schon durch auch wenn es je nach Strecke recht unterschiedlich verläuft.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann nicht klagen & das Game ist für mich ein absoluter Volltreffer. Dank Ultimate werde ich das Game auch auf meiner kommenden "Brot-und Spielebox" daddeln können & das ohne Aufpreis und das freut mich.^^
Ebenfalls erfreulich ist die Performance & ein Vergleich zu Apex gibt es von mir auf Seite 3 & das hält sich Pi*Daumen ~die Waage, außer im Bereich Umfang.
Ich bin zufrieden & gut versorgt und das ist was für mich zählt. Ich hatte bisher einen einzigen Absturz & das im Multi und der SP lief bisher reibungslos/fehlerfrei. Das Filmchen zuckelt gelegentlich im Rennen, aber real war da nix zu erkennen & Gsync trägt wie immer auch noch seinen Teil dazu bei.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcnX51vZx30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Settings werden am Schluß bzw. nach der einen Runde auf Spa per Optionen angezeigt.... 



Spoiler



Am 05.10.2017 veröffentlicht
Strecke: SPA eine Runde mit einsetzendem Regen & 23 KI-Fahrer
Settings: 2160p @Maxsettings| Resiscale natürlich 100%^^
Kiste: i7 3770K @4,5GHz| 24 GB Ram| GTX 1080 @ASUS PG278Q
Performance: Hervorragend & real wirkt das noch smoother & GSync ist auch am Start bzw. trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Man achte auch auf die FPS, die Frametimes & anfallende Lasten und natürlich auf den Verbrauch....


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hatte bis jetzt auch keinen einzigen Absturz im Gegensatz zu Apex wo es nach 4 Rennen mal vorkommen konnte.
Forza 7 bleibt bei mir stabil.
Lediglich hier und da Clipingfehler von fahnenschwingenden Fans am Streckenrand in einer Runde. War die Nächste dann wieder normal.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Oktober 2017)

Apex crashte auch bei mir gelegentlich, aber (eigentlich) nur mit 4K/2160p & @1440p habe ich aus dem Gedächtnis heraus keine Abstürze auf den Desktop erlebt. Unterm Strich lässt sich eigentlich sagen, dass FM7 stabiler "läuft"....
Multi habe ich jetzt noch nicht soo dicke angedaddelt, aber bereits einen Absturz erlebt & ich hoffe mal, dass bessert sich.^^


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (6. Oktober 2017)

Das virtuelle Lenkrad ist so schlecht umgesetzt.

Es reagiert immer etwas später als die eigentliche Lenkbewegung des Fahrzeuges und der Einschlag ist viel zu gering... dass die sowas nicht vor Release merken und fixen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das virtuelle Lenkrad ist so schlecht umgesetzt.
> 
> Es reagiert immer etwas später als die eigentliche Lenkbewegung des Fahrzeuges und der Einschlag ist viel zu gering... dass die sowas nicht vor Release merken und fixen.


Das ist bei jedem Forza so. Leider.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (6. Oktober 2017)

Was sind eigl. diese "Lootboxes" die alle kritisieren!?


----------



## fatlace (6. Oktober 2017)

gibt es eigentlich noch mehr „ausdauerrennen“ als nur dieses eine showrennen mit der corvette?
irgendwie vermisse ich die, dort ließ sich immer gut erfahrungspunkte und geld sammeln.

wen man die rennen jetzt auf sagen wir mal 20-30runden verlängert, gibt es dann auh entsprechend mehr geld oder wie ist das?
hab es noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich noch mehr „ausdauerrennen“ als nur dieses eine showrennen mit der corvette?
> irgendwie vermisse ich die, dort ließ sich immer gut erfahrungspunkte und geld sammeln.
> 
> wen man die rennen jetzt auf sagen wir mal 20-30runden verlängert, gibt es dann auh entsprechend mehr geld oder wie ist das?
> hab es noch nicht ausprobiert



Je länger das Rennen, desto mehr Geld bekommt man. Ich fahre immer mit Streckenlänge "lang" und bekomme mindestens 50.000 pro Rennen.
Allerdings nutze ich auch die Schwierigkeit "Experte"


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Schaurennen ist das Problem, dass man dort keine Mods benutzen kann. Zum Geld machen sind Schaurennen also rein theoretisch nicht so gut geeignet. 
69 Runden Spa bin ich da auch nur gefahren, weil es dafür ein Achievement gibt.

Man kann natürlich auch unter freies Spiel eigene Rennen erstellen, wenn man Lust auf z.B. 70er Jahre Formel 1 und 50 Runden Spa oder 50 Nordschleife hat.
Edit: Natürlich hat man da auch die freie Auswahl ob man da eine Forza Edition eines Autos benutzen möchte.


----------



## fatlace (7. Oktober 2017)

gerade 22 von 30runden auf spa gefahren und dann absturz


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Oktober 2017)

Forza/Win10 konnte es nicht mehr sehen wie du fährst und hat beschlossen das mal zu beenden


----------



## CSOger (9. Oktober 2017)

GeForce 387.92: Nvidia lost Bremse an Pascal in Forza Motorsport 7 - ComputerBase


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2017)

Den Treiber habe ich vorhin schon geladen. Einen wirklichen Unterschied konnte ich mit meiner GTX 1060 nicht feststellen, aber das liegt eher an dem Bug, der immer noch den Arbeitsspeicher vollknallt bus zum Absturz.


----------



## magnus1982 (10. Oktober 2017)

Toll,wollte die Demo testen. Aber bevor das Rennen startet stürzt es einfach ab. 

Dann nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

The Untold Tale Of How Porsche’s Supercar Got Into Microsoft’s New Game


The Untold Tale Of How Porsche’s Supercar Got Into Microsoft’s New Game | Fast Company


Zu dem neuen Wundertreiber kann ich nur sagen: Erstaunlich was so geht und schön wieder vor AMD zu liegen muhahahaaaa


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2017)

Vor AMD zu liegen war auch nicht sonderlich schwer, schnell ist Vega nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2017)

Langsam muss ich sagen, ich gehöre mittlerweile auch zu denen, die 32 Strecken (in x blablabla Varianten) für etwas mau halten. Nächstes Mal bitte bei 700 Autos bleiben (keine 800, 900 oder 1000) aber bitte die Umgebungen auf 50 aufstocken. Aber ich seh es schon kommen: Forza Motorsport 8 - 900 Autos - 37 Strecken.
Klar, ich weiß schon, es gibt Leute, die brauchen nur die Nordschleife und fahren lieber da 10.000 Runden.


----------



## DerHeager (10. Oktober 2017)

wisst ihr zufällig, wie bei forza 7 die gefahrenen rundenzeiten bzw. die bestzeiten gewertet werden?
Ich bekomme jedes mal dieses blöde warndreieck schon direkt bei startbeginn:o Ich fahre ohne Fahrhilfen, mods, Ki und in der freien Fahrt.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

Saubere Runden fahren=Kein Dreieck


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Langsam muss ich sagen, ich gehöre mittlerweile auch zu denen, die 32 Strecken (in x blablabla Varianten) für etwas mau halten. Nächstes Mal bitte bei 700 Autos bleiben (keine 800, 900 oder 1000) aber bitte die Umgebungen auf 50 aufstocken. Aber ich seh es schon kommen: Forza Motorsport 8 - 900 Autos - 37 Strecken.
> Klar, ich weiß schon, es gibt Leute, die brauchen nur die Nordschleife und fahren lieber da 10.000 Runden.




Und da gibts Leute die glauben das man heutzutage Geld mit nem Game zum Vollpreis verdienen könnte wie NfS 2 mit glaube 14 Wagen/8 Strecken bzw Umgebungen ^^


----------



## DerHeager (10. Oktober 2017)

"Saubere Runden fahren=Kein Dreieck "

sry vergessen zu erwähnen. selbstverständlich fahre ich saubere runden, bin auch schon extra langsam gefahren, damit ich safe auf der strecke bleibe... habe schon so einiges ausprobiert u. kollegen gefragt, bei denen das problem nicht besteht. 
Würde mich über weitere tipps hinweise freuen


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

Dann die Fahrhilfen ausschalten die dir das instant geben.


----------



## DerHeager (10. Oktober 2017)

@ak1504 oh man ich such mir den wolf dabei war das problem so trivial Reibungsassistent aus =kein warndreieck xD wie gesagt, die restlichen fahrhilfen waren bereits aus... keine ahnung wie ich das übersehen konnte 
Vielen Dank für die deine Antwort


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2017)

So gerade nen Stündchen mit neuen Treiber gespielt. Läuft wie vorher ohne Probleme. 

Und das dürfte einige Interessieren und wurde glaube ich noch nicht Erwähnt.
Bei dem Menü Drivatar-Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Aggressivität Einschränken aus wählen. Da scheint Turn 10 einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Bei Aus sind sie braver als bei ein, der Menüpunkt sagt da eigentlich was anderes.


----------



## claster17 (11. Oktober 2017)

So, hab das Spiel zurückgegeben. Lief zwar technisch abgesehen von fehlendem Scheinwerferlicht des eigenen Autos bei Nachtrennen ganz gut, hat mich spielerisch aber überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Ich bleibe bei Horizon3 und Apex.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (11. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So gerade nen Stündchen mit neuen Treiber gespielt. Läuft wie vorher ohne Probleme.
> 
> Und das dürfte einige Interessieren und wurde glaube ich noch nicht Erwähnt.
> Bei dem Menü Drivatar-Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Aggressivität Einschränken aus wählen. Da scheint Turn 10 einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Bei Aus sind sie braver als bei ein, der Menüpunkt sagt da eigentlich was anderes.



Interessant. Danke für die Info. Hat man sich schon gewundert warum sie die Drivatare so verändert haben zu den anderen Teilen. Aber dabei scheint nur die Option falsch zu sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Oktober 2017)

Gibt einen neuen Patch, lade ihn gerade runter. Was er verbessert weis ich nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Gibt einen neuen Patch, lade ihn gerade runter. Was er verbessert weis ich nicht.



Das hier:



> • Fixed an issue where tracks would disappear after a player uses repeated rewinds in a race.
> • Fixed an issue where some players’ Forza Rewards gifts were not saving properly after they were initially revealed in game.
> • We’ve addressed a game exploit whereby players could use Forza Edition cars to gain unrealistic leveling and rewards. In the interest of maintaining game balance, we have instituted rewards changes for all Forza Edition cars, replacing flat XP secondary rewards with a percentage-based credit (CR) reward. With this update, all Forza Edition cars will offer a primary percentage CR reward and a secondary conditional percentage CR reward. All VIP Forza Edition cars will now offer a primary +50% CR reward and a secondary conditional +50% CR reward. For example, the 2000 Nissan Silvia Spec-R Forza Edition previously offered a primary CR reward of +25% and a secondary flat +5,000 XP award after 3 good drifts in a race. With this update, the Silvia now offers a primary reward of +25% CR and a secondary reward of +25% CR after 3 good drifts in a race. As a further example, the 2014 BMW M4 Coupe Forza Edition (a VIP FE car) previously offered a primary +40% CR reward and a secondary flat +10,000 XP reward at the Nürburgring. With the update, the BMW now offers a primary +50% CR reward and a secondary +50% CR reward at the Nürburgring.
> • Addressed an issue where the game would crash during Driver Level Rewards screen, causing extra level-up rewards to be available.
> • PC and Multiplayer stability fixes.



Ich hoffe ja, dass die Abstürze bald der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Oktober 2017)

Aber die doppelten XP für VIP gibt es noch nicht? Kann doch nicht so lange dauern das zu implementieren.


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2017)

Du bekommst keine doppelten XP als VIP - und wirst es auch nicht. Du bekommst (wann auch immer) den doppelten Grundbetrag bei einem Rennen.

Beispiel: Du wirst Erster und gewinnst 50.000 Credits. Als VIP bekommst du nochmals 50.000 drauf (wirkt genau wie eine +100% Mod). Dazu kommen noch Credits durch Mods und evtl. zusätzlicher Credits durch bestimmte Autos.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Oktober 2017)

Ups, meinte ja auch Credits. Aber das ist doch noch nicht implementiert oder? Das soll doch erst noch kommen, oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2017)

​Erste Bounty Hunter Challenge ist verfügbar und der Gegener dieser ist 2017 Indy Car Champ Josef Newgarden dessen Zeit es zu schlagen gilt 


_"Josef Newgarden Bounty Hunter_
_​_
_​_
_Think you’re faster than the 2017 IndyCar champion, Josef Newgarden? Now you can prove it with our inaugural Forza Motorsport 7 Bounty Hunter event, live now in the game. As we announced last weekend during our livestream debut, Josef will be setting times in this event and taking on the Forza community in the process. We’ve got a couple of important updates to the event that I wanted to make you aware of. First, please take note of Josef’s correct Gamertag; it’s *JNRACERTPX2* (yes, it was announced incorrectly during the live show). Be sure to add Josef to your Xbox Live friends’ list so you can take on his time. Secondly, as of today Josef has posted his first lap time in the event, a sterling 1:47.530 as of this publishing. (For those keeping score, that’s two-tenths faster than me! Grr…)_
_Finally, let’s talk prizes. For this Bounty Hunter, we’ve got two very special reward cars on tap. For everyone who sets a time in the event, we’ll be sending the *2016 Chevrolet Camaro Super Sport*. All players who beat Josef’s final time will receive the *1977 Holden Torana A9X Forza Edition*. That’s two cars that aren’t currently available anywhere else in Forza Motorsport 7. So what are you waiting for? Get to hot-lapping!"_
_​_
​404 Error Page





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2017)

@Blackvoodoo
Nein, das mit den Credits ist leider noch nicht drin.

@ak1504
Danke für den Hinweis. Schlage werde ich die Zeit zwar nicht, aber 1 von 2 Autos ist besser als nichts.


----------



## DerHeager (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß leider nicht genau, was alles unter den Begriff Sammelthread fällt, daher schon mal vor ab sry falls das hier nicht reingehört 

Wer interesse hat, ein paar runden in forza zu drehen, kann mich gerne adden bzw. würde auch gerne mal ein kleines tunier veranstalten und oder teilnehmen
Würde mich über feedback freuen
Mein Gamertag: Kotknabe ( ich weiß, der name ist etwas ungewöhnlich, lange geschichte)


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gerade ein Nascar Rennen mit Streckenlänge "lang" gefahren.
33 Runden stupides im Kreis Fahren, ich wäre fast dabei eingeschlafen 

Das ist für mich die langweiligste Form von Autorennen, die es gibt. Wer das erfunden hatte, litt wohl unter Schlafstörungen und brauchte etwas, um leichter einschlafen zu können 
Die nächsten Nascar Rundkurse kann ich nicht in der langen Variante fahren


----------



## MrSonii (12. Oktober 2017)

33 Runden 
Mir war nach der Standard Länge schon langweilig


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein Nascar Rennen mit Streckenlänge "lang" gefahren.
> 33 Runden stupides im Kreis Fahren, ich wäre fast dabei eingeschlafen
> 
> Das ist für mich die langweiligste Form von Autorennen, die es gibt. Wer das erfunden hatte, litt wohl unter Schlafstörungen und brauchte etwas, um leichter einschlafen zu können
> Die nächsten Nascar Rundkurse kann ich nicht in der langen Variante fahren



Gegen KI bin ich auch noch kein gutes Oval-Rennen gefahren. Aber Online mit den richtigen Leuten (und genügend Autos auf der Strecke) macht sowas durchaus Spaß. Ich bevorzuge zwar auch "normale" Strecken, aber Oval-Rennen haben definitiv ihren Reiz, wenn alle ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level fair fahren und es schöne Windschattenduelle gibt.


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2017)

Meine Story zum Freitag den 13.:
Absturz in Runden 48 von 50. Resultat: Etwas über 2 Stunden wirklich verschwendete Lebenszeit.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2017)

Da bist du aber auch selber schuld, jeder weis das man am Freitag den 13. nichts spielen oder machen soll, bringt doch alles nur Unglück


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Meine Story zum Freitag den 13.:
> Absturz in Runden 48 von 50. Resultat: Etwas über 2 Stunden wirklich verschwendete Lebenszeit.



Bei mir auch gerade wieder.
Das Rennen war schon vorbei und als die Belohnungen angezeigt werden sollten, ist es abgestürzt.


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2017)

Deswegen zock ich Forza aktuell gar nicht mehr. Nach dem ersten Patch ging es auf einmal los mit den ständigen Crashes.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2017)

Verstehe ich gar nicht. Bei mir keine Probleme. Morgen will ich die 69 Runden Spa angehen. Mal schauen ob ich hinterher noch immer der selben Meinung bin


----------



## Tomek92 (14. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gar nicht. Bei mir keine Probleme. Morgen will ich die 69 Runden Spa angehen. Mal schauen ob ich hinterher noch immer der selben Meinung bin



Hab ich auch noch vor  Hoffentlich stürzt das DA nicht ab !


----------



## AltissimaRatio (15. Oktober 2017)

habt ihr Probleme - ich würd das Rennen nicht genießen können wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre das sich das Game nicht aufhängt... am Besten auf der Konsole zocken *hint hint*


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (15. Oktober 2017)

Scheint es vereinzelt bei einigen Leuten zu geben. Hatte jetzt weder mit dem alten noch neuen Nvidia Treiber auch nur einen einzigen Absturz in Forza 7. Da schmierte die GT Sport Demo 10x mehr ab wenn man am Anfang in die Optionen wollte. 
Auch auf Konsole gibt es genug Games die hier und da zu Abstürzen neigen.
Sicher ist man Heute auf keiner Plattform.
Nur kann man es am PC öfters selbst beheben während man bei Konsolen-Games auf Firmware oder Patch angewiesen ist. Vor- und Nachteile wie immer.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2017)

Das Spiel ist mir auch bisher nur 2x direkt während einem Rennen abgestürzt. Gemessen daran, wie viel ich schon gespielt habe, ist das zwar immer noch ärgerlich (vor allem wenn es in einem so langen Rennen, so spät passiert), aber es bedeutet halt nicht, dass das Spiel insgesamt nicht gut bei mir laufen würde. Auch schon sehr lange Rennen hat das Spiel durchgehalten (69 Runden Spa, 81 Runden Sebring (will da wirklich jemand 243 Runden fahren?))

Sonst ist es mir nur 2/3x abgestürzt bei der Abrechnung des Renngewinnes, und das war noch vor dem letzten Patch. Seit dem passiert das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Oktober 2017)

243 Runden Sebring? Die Strecke hat laut Wikipedia 6.02 km das wären dann 1462,86 km. Wenn man da nicht mal zwischenspeichern kann, nein danke.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2017)

Super, es wurde ein großes Win 10 Update installiert und jetzt startet das Spiel nicht mehr.
Dieses blöde Spiel geht mir immer mehr auf die Nerven.
Sowas schlecht programmiertes von Turn 10 und Microsoft, das ist echt zum kotzen.

Edit: War ja klar, dass ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine bin. Im offiziellen Forum liest man auch schon davon.

Das Spiel hat den Preis für die schlechteste PC Umsetzung verdient.


----------



## Andi-Latte (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist mir 2 mal bei Auto kauf abgestürzt( war am abspeichern der Kreisel drehte sich! Leider unendlich! Musste Neu starten, gleiche mist wie bei Horizont3 , wird erst nach nem halben Jahr spielbar sein! Sonst ein Top Game


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe jetzt 30 Minuten in den Win 10 Einstellungen herumgefummelt, habe die "App" Forza 7 zurückgesetzt und habe mehrmals meinen Rechner neu gestartet.
Jetzt geht es wieder.
Keine Ahnung was dieses Update wieder mal zerschießt.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann.
Ich hab seit gestern eine Vega 64 als GPU verbaut und habe das Problem, dass Forza 7 nicht vernünftig läuft, nur 23 FPS bei 1080p.Die Karte bleibt einfach im "Idle", was man an den "Auslastungs-LEDs" sehen kann. Bei anderen Spielen (Tomb Raider, Rise of The TR, Dirt3, Shadow of Mordor)) gibt es keine Probleme (Lämpchen leuchten/blinken, Lüfter dreht hoch). Das Problem besteht sowohl mit dem Treiber vom 6.10 als auch dem Beta vom 16.10.


----------



## Galford (19. Oktober 2017)

Letzten Freitag, okay bereits Samstag nach deutscher Zeit, schreiben die auf ihrer Webseite:



> Recently we announced changes to Forza Motorsport 7 VIP membership. This includes replacing the five 2x VIP Mods with a new feature that permanently adds a 2x VIP post-race base credit scalar as it did in Forza 6. I’m happy to report that this feature will be part of our next Forza Motorsport 7 update, which we expect* to go live soon*.



Gehofft hatte ich auf den Dienstag, weil sowohl Forza Horizon 3 und auch Gears 4 immer an Dienstagen geupdatet werden, ich also davon ausging, dass im MS Store Dienstag so etwas wie Patch-Day ist. Dann hatte ich noch gehofft, dass der Patch in der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch erscheint, so wie auch der letzte Patch. Aber nichts.
Was mich stört, ist dieses "to go live soon". Warum schreibst man so etwas, wenn man sich nicht einmal sicher ist, dass man es einhalten kann? Okay, es kann immer zu unvorhergesehen Problemen kommen, warum man so einen Patch dann verschieben muss, aber es nervt halt.


----------



## fatlace (20. Oktober 2017)

Die haben aufjedenfall die geld farm methode eingestellt
da konntest mit den Forza edition autos schnell geld farmen.
mit dem acura nsx ein freies spiel ohne KI auf dubai mit renndauer von 30sekunden und dann hattest 20k verdient, so konntest dir geld ohne ende farmen, hat ein kollege von mir die ganze zeit gemacht

zum glück haben die das schnell gefixt, find es gut das man nicht so schnell an geld kommt wie bei den früheren teilen.


----------



## MrSonii (20. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem mein Spiel einfach mal gar nicht mehr gestartet hat, werde ich gleich mal das Fall Update von Windows installieren und dann mal gucken.
Wünscht mir Glück 



fatlace schrieb:


> zum glück haben die das schnell gefixt, find es gut das man nicht so schnell an geld kommt wie bei den früheren teilen.



Ja finde ich auch, es geht doch darum Autos zu sammeln und die sich zu erarbeiten, da macht man sich doch selbst den ganzen Spielspaß kaputt.
Auch wenn ein bisschen mehr Geld nach dem Rennen schon ganz okay wäre, so ist es doch relativ knapp bemessen.
In Horizon 3 war es allerdings schon fast zu übertrieben 

Edit: Nice, jetzt startet weder FH3 noch FM7... tolles update mal wieder.


----------



## Galford (20. Oktober 2017)

Wer die Glitches ausgenutzt hat muss aber damit leben, dass seine Werte, wenn man sie mit der Xbox-App nachschaut, irgendwo eine oder mehrere Ungereimtheiten aufweisen. Das Verhältnis Fahrerstufe, Autos im Besitz, Spieldauer, Sammlerstufe und das Freischaltdatum bestimmter Achievements - irgend etwas passt da dann nicht ganz, und macht es relativ offensichtlich, was da gemacht wurde. Fahrerstufe knapp über 100 aber schon 600 Autos etc.
Da kann man sich auch nicht mehr mit dem Märchen von den Lootboxen rausreden (denn auch die kosten Ingame-Credits), zumindest so lange, bis die noch nicht mit Echtgeld gekauft werden können - was aber glaube ich leider kommen wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Spiel einfach mal gar nicht mehr gestartet hat, werde ich gleich mal das Fall Update von Windows installieren und dann mal gucken.
> Wünscht mir Glück
> 
> 
> Edit: Nice, jetzt startet weder FH3 noch FM7... tolles update mal wieder.



Ich hab davor gewarnt 
Bei mir ging FM7 erst wieder, nachdem ich 30 Minuten in allen möglichen Win 10 Einstellungen herumgepfuscht habe.

Versuche mal das: Im Windows Store auf die Forza App gehen und auf zurücksetzen klicken.


----------



## MrSonii (20. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab davor gewarnt
> Bei mir ging FM7 erst wieder, nachdem ich 30 Minuten in allen möglichen Win 10 Einstellungen herumgepfuscht habe.
> 
> Versuche mal das: Im Windows Store auf die Forza App gehen und auf zurücksetzen klicken.



Diese Updates immer...

Bin im reddit auf nen lustigen Tipp gestoßen mal die DLCs zu deinstallieren und neu über den Store runterzuladen.
Hat warum auch immer geklappt , Spiel startet jetzt wieder, auch Forza Horizon 3 obwohl ich da nichts geändert habe 

In den Einstellung musste ich trotzdem herumpfuschen weil das Update mir meine Grafikkartentreiber komplett zerschossen hat


----------



## fatlace (20. Oktober 2017)

Welches level seit ihr den?
ich bin level 87 und sammlerstufe 15 oder 16


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2017)

Level 59, Sammlerstufe 10


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2017)

Die ganze Woche nicht gefahren (tja kein Urlaub, und nach und vor der Arbeit wenig Lust zum spielen), nach dem neuesten Windows update noch nicht mal geschaut ob Forza läuft. 
Auto Sammlerstufe dürfte ich 7 sein, Forza Hub sagt Fahrerstufe 37.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Oktober 2017)

Das Spiel treibt mich echt noch in den Wahnsinn.

Ich habe das Spiel neulich nach dem Win 10 Update wieder zum laufen gebracht, jetzt startet es wieder nicht mehr.
Erst nach einigen Neustarts des PCs konnte ich es wieder starten.

Was ist das denn für ein Müll???


----------



## MrSonii (21. Oktober 2017)

Fahrerlevel 100, Sammlerstufe 15 (sehr kurz vor 16).

Hab gestern das erste Mal ein Auto (McLaren 570S) vom Spezialhändler gekauft, das mit der Fertigungsnummer finde ich ne nette Kleinigkeit.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn ich hier so lese was ihr für Probleme habt werde ich wohl auf das Spiel verzichten.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Hab gestern das erste Mal ein Auto (McLaren 570S) vom Spezialhändler gekauft, das mit der Fertigungsnummer finde ich ne nette Kleinigkeit.



Ich hab bisher alle neun (3x3) Autos vom Spezialhändler gekauft. Und ich glaube das ist auch ratsam. Kommt man überhaupt anders an diese Autos heran? Ich muss mal nächste Woche besser darauf achten, ob diese Autos (also eben die nächsten drei) sonst in der Übersicht mit einem Schlosssymbol versehen sind.



Edit:
Von der offiziellen Webseite:


> Specialty Dealer There’s just a few days left to grab the cars currently available in the Forza Motorsport 7 Specialty Dealer. This week’s cars includes the 1970 Chevrolet El Camino Super Sport 454, the 2015 McLaren 570S Coupé, and the 2009 Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster. Remember: *Each of these cars is currently only available via Specialty Dealer* and each offers a bonus to your Car Collector score over and above its normal Car Collector value. Next week, you can look forward to a new crop of Specialty Dealer cars: the Chevrolet Impala Super Sport 409, the Volkswagon Type 2 De Luxe, and the Ferrari 250LM.




Wer die bisherigen Autos verpasst hat, hat wohl zumindest vorerst Pech. Ich hoffe der Ferrari F12 Berlinetta kommt bald.


----------



## MrSonii (21. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich wusste zwar, dass die Autos darüber nicht anders zu haben sind, aber die anderen Autos haben mich nicht interessiert oder waren mir zu teuer.
Ich kaufe erst mal lieber die Autos mit denen ich auch fahren will. Man merkt aber deutlich nach ner Zeit wie es weniger Credits insgesamt gibt als in den Spielen zuvor.
Ich spiele ohne Mods und VIP.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte die VIP Mods ganz am Anfang des Spiels regelrecht verschwendet. Schlechter ausnutzen konnte man die kaum. Und da die Änderung zwecks erhöhter Credits noch immer nicht rein gepatcht wurden, würde ich sagen, man spielt im Moment auch als VIP noch weitestgehend ohne VIP. 

Aber auf Mods würde ich nicht verzichten. Da macht man sich das Leben, im Hinblick auf das Geldverdienen, unnötig schwer. Außerdem ist es nun mal Teil des Spieles. Es gibt ja auch Mods die das HUD oder die komplette Ideallinie deaktivieren. Oder man muss ein ganzes Rennen auf der Strecke bleiben. Oder mit 100 oder 250 Meter Vorsprung ins Ziel kommen. Oder x gute oder perfekte Überholmanöver ausführen, x gute oder perfekte Kurven fahren etc. 
Es ist nicht so, dass Mods die Rennen immer leichter machen.


----------



## MrSonii (21. Oktober 2017)

Per se hab ich gegen die Mods nichts, auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde, dass man ab und zu einfach mal welche so bekommen würde.
Mein Gedankengang war eher folgender: Ich nutze die Mods bei langen Rennen, aber erst wenn die langen Rennen auch stabil laufen weil ich keine Lust habe meine Zeit zu verschwenden bei nem Absturz.
Deshalb bin ich weitestgehend Standard Rennen gefahren ohne Mods, und habe auf einen Patch gewartet.
Nun könnte es mit dem Fall Update soweit sein, denn wenn das Spiel erst mal hochfährt dann läuft es bisher ohne Absturz. Auch die üblichen Bugs wie eine verschwindene Strecke hab ich noch nicht wiedergesehen. 
Zwischendurch bin ich auch Rennen mit Mods gefahren auf Lang, da hat man schon gesehen, dass gut Credits reinkommen. Wenn's jetzt flüssig läuft werde ich damit auch weitermachen.

Ich fand trotzdem das alte System mit den Extra Credits durch Fahrhilfen besser, momentan behindert es den Spieler einfach nur und macht es unnötig kompliziert mit den Mods, da man die ja noch nichtmal für Echtgeld kaufen kann und somit der Firma Geld macht (aus deren Standpunkt gesehen, nicht aus unserem). Wird aber sicher kommen.

Achja ich hätte mal Bock auf ein bisschen Multiplayer Action, aber nicht öffentlich, da die alle total behämmert fahren.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch lange Rennen (auch im freien Spiel). Das Spiel läuft bei mir stabil genug, bis auf die wenigen Ausnahmen, die ich hier schon mal erwähnt hatte (z.B. ein Absturz in Runde 48 von 50). Allerdings verzichte ich sicherheitshalber auch auf Programme wie Afterburner etc, weil es glaube ich mal hieß, dass es hier bei FM7 evtl. zu Probleme kommen könnte. 
(Das Fall Creators Update habe ich noch gar nicht installiert. Eigentlich installiere ich solche Updates immer früh, aber irgendwie hatte ich noch keine Lust dazu und Windows hat mir das Update auch noch nicht nahe gelegt.)


----------



## MrSonii (21. Oktober 2017)

Wie besorgst du dir eigentlich deine Mods, welche Kisten kaufst du dafür?
Ich hab da so keine Ahnung was sich lohnt und was nicht. Hab bisher ein paar mal die 20k Kiste gekauft weil da wenigstens nur Mods drin sind, und man die 20k ja locker wieder drin hat.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2017)

Am Anfang hab ich auch nur die für 20.000 gekauft, mittlerweile aber nur noch die für 50.000. Da lohnen sich dann eben hauptsächlich längere Rennen. Bei kürzeren Rennen sind die richtig guten Mods eher verschwendet - da tun es auch die Kisten für 20.000. Zwischen den Meisterschaften kann man auch immer mal wieder ein Rennen im freien Spiel spielen. Wenn ich Mods habe, bei denen ich ein ganzes Rennen lang auf der Strecke bleiben muss, dann fahre ich z.b. gerne die längste Streckenvariante von Rio, weil es da nur einen kleinen Grünstreifen gibt, auf den ich nicht fahren darf. Man sollte halt so oder so nicht heftig in eine Absperrungen brettern.

Mit den anderen Kisten, mit denen man auch Autos gewinnen kann, hatte ich eigentlich selten Glück. Als ich da mir die ersten leisten wollte, hatte ich auch schon das unverschämte Pech mit einer 300.000 Kiste, bei all den legendären Autos die ich nicht hatte, ausgerechnet eines zu gewinnen, dass ich schon hatte. Man kann das auch gleich verkaufen, aber je nach Auto bekommt man dafür halt weniger als 300.000, und man macht zunächst Verlust. Vielleicht haben andere Leute ganz andere Erfahrungen und viel mehr Glück.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2017)

Technical Support & Help  >  My game crashed! How to report?


My game crashed! How to report? - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## RobertK78 (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ich weis nicht ob die Frage hier schon gestellt wurde aber mich würde interessieren wan Forzathon und das Auktionshaus an den Start gehen. Und hat auch jemand lags bei der Autoauswahl das umschalten von ein auf das andere auto dauert mal so 2 bis 3 Sekunden. Im Spiel ist alles Flüssig.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2017)

So Wagenmodell muss ja logischerweise auch erstmal geladen werden... Selbst wenn es nur Bilder wären hätte man sicherlich fast eine Gedenksekunde da nunmal nicht alles immer geladen sein kann.


----------



## HGHarti (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe jetzt am WE 3 Rennen a 30 Runden gespielt ohne absturz.

Nur bei dem F1 90er Jahre in Imola hatte ich mit zu nehmender Renndauer immer mehr Grafik Fehler.

Ansonsten benutzt die Autos der Forza Edition  auf dem passenden Track und 3 Mods dabei.So komme ich in ca 90 min auf 1 Mio Credits


----------



## Galford (23. Oktober 2017)

Und welche Forza Editionen sind denn zu gebrauchen außer dem Acura? Habe aber keine Lust ständig nur den Acura und Dubai zu fahren. Und deshalb mache ich das auch nicht. Aber der 2017 Ford GT FE bietet 50%+ auf allen Strecken, und ist somit meine erste Wahl, wenn ich freie Auswahl an Strecken möchte. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich mal mehr dem Ford GT in Kombination mit LeMans widmen, da wäre es dann 50% + 50%. Irgendwie habe ich damit meine Frage beantwortet: der 2017 Ford GT in der Forza Edition ist zu gebrauchen. Und LeMans ist ja eigentlich ne nette Strecke. Bin da eh schon im Schaurennen versehentlich 58 Runden gefahren (nicht mit dem Ford GT), und das obwohl ich nur 29 hätte fahren müssen (auf Standard)

Aber Rio in ~2 Stunden, Ford GT, 3 Mods und 1,3 Mio mit stressfreiem Schwierigkeitsgrad (Sehr erfahren) - und ich darf eine Strecke fahren die mir echt Spaß macht und gut aussieht. Vom Geld verdienen her bei weitem wahrscheinlich nicht der Optimalfall, aber es soll ja auch noch Spaß machen. Und Spa und Prag sind auch schön.


Edit: Okay, hab mir die FEs nochmals angeschaut. Beim Nissan GT-R Black Edition müsste ich Suzuka fahren, aber ich hasse Suzuka. Beim Maserati wünschte ich mir es wäre Monza und nicht Mugello. Und bei den anderen bin ich teils auch nicht so scharf auf die Autos/Streckenkombination (Anforderung). Allerdings, der 2014er BMW M4 Coupe Forza Editon und Nordschleife - hört sich ganz gut an. Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir gute FEs für Spa, Monza und Mount Panorama.


----------



## HGHarti (23. Oktober 2017)

Für Spa gibt es einen ,Corvete glaube ich


----------



## Galford (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Corvette Z06 Forza Edition hat einen Bonus für COTA (Circuit of the Americas) 
Im Schaurennen mit Spa als Strecke (Spa100) fährt man eine Corvette, aber keine FE.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Oktober 2017)

Noch jemand der den Erfolg Aussenseiter braucht ?


Hier fehlen nur noch 10 Leute aktuell: Forza Motorsport 7 - Außenseiter Erfolg - Xbox-Passion.de


Anmelden, mitmachen


----------



## Galford (27. Oktober 2017)

Das Update, welches das VIP System überarbeitet, ist wohl im Laufe der vergangenen Nacht erschienen. Lang hat es gedauert. Das Update scheint auch nicht besonders groß gewesen zu sein, und der Store hat es bei mir im Hintergrund bereits geladen und installiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir hat er gerade ca. 300MB geladen, also nicht wirklich groß.
Patchnotes habe ich noch nicht gefunden, selbst im offiziellen Forum nicht.


----------



## daxone (27. Oktober 2017)

huhu, ich kling mich hier auch mal ein. bei mir isses jetz so das nach "jedem" rennen in der karriere das spiel einfach ohne was abschmiert. egal was ich einstelle oder ob mit oder ohne gamemode... macht langsam kein spass mehr


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Oktober 2017)

daxone schrieb:


> huhu, ich kling mich hier auch mal ein. bei mir isses jetz so das nach "jedem" rennen in der karriere das spiel einfach ohne was abschmiert. egal was ich einstelle oder ob mit oder ohne gamemode... macht langsam kein spass mehr



Ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn sie das endlich mal hinbekommen würden.
Solange das nicht endgültig beseitigt ist, wage ich mich an keine langen Rennen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (27. Oktober 2017)

daxone schrieb:


> huhu, ich kling mich hier auch mal ein. bei mir isses jetz so das nach "jedem" rennen in der karriere das spiel einfach ohne was abschmiert. egal was ich einstelle oder ob mit oder ohne gamemode... macht langsam kein spass mehr



Hatte ich auch nach dem Win 10 Update. Allerdings scheint es bei mir zumindest ab da mit den Afterburner zusammen zu hängen. Habe die GPU auch etwas undervoltet. Allerdings scheint beim Wechsel ins Menü die GPU Last kurz anzusteigen.
Die Menüs laufen meist ohne Frameratelimit. Ist bei Gears 4 auch so wo da die Last höher ist als in 4k im Spiel selbst.^^


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2017)

Wer Afterburner o.ä. Tools nutzt brauch sich über Abstürze nicht wundern. Store Games vertragen das nicht wirklich.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2017)

October 27, 2017

Today's update introduces a 2X base credit bonus after every race for Forza Motorsport 7 VIPs. In addition, this update addresses the following issues in the game:

•    Fixed an issue where VIP cars and Driver Gear were unavailable offline. 
•    Fixed a memory leak issue where the game would become unresponsive or close unexpectedly for some PC players after upgrading cars or using the Livery Editor.
•    Fixed an issue for PC players who were experiencing multiple repeated black-screen crashes at launch.

FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED Oct. 27, 2017, 2:51 p.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## daxone (28. Oktober 2017)

das ist eigentlich ne frechheit das diese tools mit den windowsgames nicht funktionieren oder nur bedingt. 

sieht man irgendwo im spiel das man den vip status hat und mehr geld bekommt? hab dazu bis jetz irgendwie nix gefunden.


----------



## daxone (28. Oktober 2017)

ok das mit dem vip seh ich jetzt. wenn ich von rennen zu rennen geh im einzelspielermodus klappt alles wunderbar, aber wehe ich komme auf "beenden", dann stockt das spiel kurz und weg isses. alles ohne welche tools. nur das spiel sonst nix


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich gebe es auf.
Jetzt startet das Spiel wieder nicht mehr, seit das Update geladen wurde.
Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich da noch machen soll.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (28. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf.
> Jetzt startet das Spiel wieder nicht mehr, seit das Update geladen wurde.
> Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich da noch machen soll.



Xbox One X kaufen uns seine Ruhe haben.

Klingt wie ein Scherz aber ich werde wohl die Konsole zu den Anderen dazu holen. Bei AC Origin auch schon wieder fast nur in den Grafikeinstellungen unterwegs anstatt einfach das Spiel zu zocken. Sollte bei der Hardware nicht sein.

Forza 7 Update lädt gerade. Mal sehen ob es bei mir läuft.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Xbox One X kaufen uns seine Ruhe haben.
> 
> Klingt wie ein Scherz aber ich werde wohl die Konsole zu den Anderen dazu holen. Bei AC Origin auch schon wieder fast nur in den Grafikeinstellungen unterwegs anstatt einfach das Spiel zu zocken. Sollte bei der Hardware nicht sein.
> 
> Forza 7 Update lädt gerade. Mal sehen ob es bei mir läuft.



Das kann ka aber nicht die Lösung sein. Dann sollen sie die Spiele bitte nicht mehr für den PC veröffentlichen.
Bei AC Origins bin ich auch mehr in den Grafikoptionen unterwegs, als im Spiel -.-

Ich wollte eigentlich noch bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration warten, aber aktuell geht mir das mit den PC Spielen auch nur noch auf die Nerven.

Ich werde Forza 7 jetzt deinstallieren und es in ein paar Monaten erneut herunterladen und probieren. Aktuell habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. Oktober 2017)

Also ich weiß ja net, aber weder mit Forza noch dem neuen Origin gibt es Probs, zumindest bei mir. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das kann ka aber nicht die Lösung sein. Dann sollen sie die Spiele bitte nicht mehr für den PC veröffentlichen.
> Bei AC Origins bin ich auch mehr in den Grafikoptionen unterwegs, als im Spiel -.-
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich noch bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration warten, aber aktuell geht mir das mit den PC Spielen auch nur noch auf die Nerven.
> ...


Also deinstallieren würde ich es deshalb nicht sofort. Lass es halt installiert, das stört doch nicht. Und warte noch auf Patches. 
Zu AC Origins kann ich noch nichts sagen. Das lädt im Moment noch runter. Noch mindestens 9 Stunden


----------



## Galford (29. Oktober 2017)

Gestern ein 2 Stunden 20 Minuten Rennen ohne Probleme, heute nach ca. 1h 25min einfach abgestürzt - ohne Fehlermeldung; gar nichts, nada, nothing. Wer will schon so viel Zeit für Nichts verschwenden? Mal läuft es super stabil und im anderen Moment kann man sich plötzlich nicht mehr auf das Spiel verlassen. Ich glaube in nächster Zeit minimiere ich das Risiko und fahre keine Rennen mehr, die über eine Stunde Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Oktober 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also deinstallieren würde ich es deshalb nicht sofort. Lass es halt installiert, das stört doch nicht. Und warte noch auf Patches.
> Zu AC Origins kann ich noch nichts sagen. Das lädt im Moment noch runter. Noch mindestens 9 Stunden



Habs schon von der Platte gelöscht. Da bisherige Patches und Windows Updates die Sache eher verschlimmert haben, denke ich nicht, dass zukünftige Patches das wieder ausbügeln.
Ich hoffe es läuft dann einfach, wenn ich es in ein paar Monaten erneut installiere. Vielleicht hilft ja auch die Neuinstallation dann.



Galford schrieb:


> Gestern ein 2 Stunden 20 Minuten Rennen ohne Probleme, heute nach ca. 1h 25min einfach abgestürzt - ohne Fehlermeldung; gar nichts, nada, nothing. Wer will schon so viel Zeit für Nichts verschwenden? Mal läuft es super stabil und im anderen Moment kann man sich plötzlich nicht mehr auf das Spiel verlassen. Ich glaube in nächster Zeit minimiere ich das Risiko und fahre keine Rennen mehr, die über eine Stunde Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.



Das ist genau das, was bei mir auch der Fall war.
Es ließ sich einfach kein Muster bei den Abstürzen erkennen.
An manchen Tagen ist es nicht einmal abgestürzt, an anderen Tagen dafür 3x.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. Oktober 2017)

@Galford
Besonders lange Sessions/Rennen fordern und beanspruchen die Hardware. Falls übertaktet wurde, dann minder mal das Overclocking oder testweise kann man auch mal @Satndard daddeln.
Ein Versuch ist es wert & Forza hat das auch verdient.^^


----------



## daxone (29. Oktober 2017)

ich hatte zu meiner grafikkarte auch übertakter tools installiert. diese hab ich geschlossen und im taskmanager die asgt.exe beendet. bis jetz lief forza 7 problemlos. ich werd das mal beobachten


----------



## Galford (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube ich habe Forza Motorsport 7 schon so lange gespielt, dass man sagen kann, dass ich dem Spiel eine Chance geben habe und das Spiel diese Chance auch genutzt hat - weitestgehend.
 Allerdings ändert es nichts daran, dass es halt doch nervig ist, wenn es bei einem langen Rennen abstürzt. Forza Horizon 3 hielt auch zig Runden Goliath aus.

 Meine CPU ist nicht übertaktet. Meine GPU vom Hersteller aus schon - vielleicht probiere ich es mal mit den Standard-Einstellungen aus, aber ich befürchte, es liegt nicht daran. Ich bin schon einige längere Rennen gefahren - und das Spiel ist nicht abgestürzt. Wenn es halt passiert, kostet es leider immer viel Zeit. Deshalb bin ich vorerst auch nur dazu bereit, je maximal eine Stunde aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Afterburner habe ich während dem Spielen von FM7 auch aus.


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2017)

Also seit dem letzten Patch läuft es bei mir sehr viel stabiler, ich hab jetzt glaub ich das WE 4-5 Stunden gespielt und es ist nur einmal abgestürzt als ich im Menü war.
Im Menü, speziell beim upgraden usw, droppen die Frames immer noch sehr stark, das hatte Horizon 3 anfangs auch noch, ich hoffe die kriegen das bald mal behoben.

Ist schon bekannt wann das erste Car pack raus kommt?


----------



## IP7en (31. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 30 Minuten in den Win 10 Einstellungen herumgefummelt, habe die "App" Forza 7 zurückgesetzt und habe mehrmals meinen Rechner neu gestartet.
> Jetzt geht es wieder.
> Keine Ahnung was dieses Update wieder mal zerschießt.



Weißt Du denn noch was Du alles geändert hast?
Hab genau die selben Probleme -_- Lad die 100GB jetzt zum dritten mal und verlier langsam die Nerven mit diesem Spiel...


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Oktober 2017)

IP7en schrieb:


> Weißt Du denn noch was Du alles geändert hast?
> Hab genau die selben Probleme -_- Lad die 100GB jetzt zum dritten mal und verlier langsam die Nerven mit diesem Spiel...



Leider nicht mehr, aber wie ich kürzlich geschrieben habe, kann ich es seit dem letzten Patch gar nicht mehr starten, egal was ich mache.
Ich warte jetzt eine Zeit und lade es dann erneut herunter. Vielleicht läuft es dann endlich.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (31. Oktober 2017)

IP7en schrieb:


> Weißt Du denn noch was Du alles geändert hast?
> Hab genau die selben Probleme -_- Lad die 100GB jetzt zum dritten mal und verlier langsam die Nerven mit diesem Spiel...



Ich würde die gar nicht mehr über den Store direkt laden. Die Fiddler/IDM Methode hat den großen Vorteil dass du eine nicht installierte Datei des Games bekommst was man archivieren kann. So kannst es mit Powershell jederzeit neu installieren ohne erneuten Download.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

gerade wollte ich noch einen neuen _provokanten _ Beitrag über GT Sport hier posten und hab beim lesen der ersten Zeile auf dieser Threadseite etwas über Abstürze lesen müssen.. seid ihr immer noch damit gestraft. Das Spiel ist ja nun lange genug für einige Patches draußen...

nun aber zum eigentlichen Zweck meines Besuchs:

denn ich habe gestern 4 neue Uploads gefertigt, davon 3 mit einer _speziellen 
PCGH Community Lackierung , die ich eigens angefertigt habe.
Viel Spass!

GT Sport AMG GT GT3 Alsace 1 Lap Replay - YouTube

und die drei mit der Community Lackierung..

YouTube

YouTube

YouTube





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. November 2017)

Replay sieht spitze aus, aber was ist mit ingame?^^
Nicht sooo hübsch und es sieht aus bzw. performt wie "zähes Kaugummi"....Man kann an den Rändern teilweise "Einzelbilder" erkennen....


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Replay sieht spitze aus, aber was ist mit ingame?^^
> Nicht sooo hübsch und es sieht aus bzw. performt wie "zähes Kaugummi"....Man kann an den Rändern teilweise "Einzelbilder" erkennen....



Gameplay läuft mit 60 Fps. Die Replays im Quality Mode der PS4 Pro mit 30fps.
Aber was meinst du mit Einzelbilder?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. November 2017)

Für mich sieht das eher so aus, dass das Replay mit 60FPS performt & im Rennen, also beim Daddeln, mit 30FPS.^^
Einzelbilder = ich seh da ein chronisches/dauerhaftes Ruckeln. Wichtig & entscheidend ist aber dein Empfinden...


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

Hm pers Empfinden eben , aber 60fps Gameplay und 30fps Replay sind technisch bestätigt. 
Ich finde die Nachtrennen bei GT Sport atmosphärischer als bei der gesamten Konkurenz.
und "nicht soo gut" bedeutet ja nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Ranzen (1. November 2017)

HI leute 

hat jemand auch das problem im Multiplayer das nach jeden rennen das spiel Absturzt.
(PC Version) 

hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2017)

Ich hab keine Probleme und das Replay sieht identisch aus und performt auf PC auch wie im Rennen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. November 2017)

@Ranzen
Welche Hardware wird genutzt & Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand? Eventuell den Treiber auch mal "downgraden"....^^
Ich hab ebenfalls keine Probs, weder im Multi noch im Single & die Performance ist übergreifend SPITZE, mit Maxsettings @4K|Resiscale 100% und idR dreistellige Frames.

@Altissimaa
Ja, nicht schlecht bedeutet nicht gut oder sehr gut....


----------



## Ranzen (1. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Ranzen
> Welche Hardware wird genutzt & Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand? Eventuell den Treiber auch mal "downgraden"....^^
> Ich hab ebenfalls keine Probs, weder im Multi noch im Single & die Performance ist übergreifend SPITZE, mit Maxsettings @4K|Resiscale 100% und idR dreistellige Frames.
> 
> ...



Spiel auch in 4K,  Meine Hardware kannst du im profil angucken. 
aber seid dem update ist online bei mir nicht mehr spiel ba.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. November 2017)

Gib deinem Vishera ggf. bzw. testweise mal etwas mehr VCore. @Standardtakt wäre eventuell auch mal einen Versuch wert.
Meinst Du das Winupdate oder das für Forza?

PS: Das große Winupdate habe ich noch nicht installiert & ich lass es "noch reifen"....^^


----------



## Ranzen (1. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Gib deinem Vishera ggf. bzw. testweise mal etwas mehr VCore. @Standardtakt wäre eventuell auch mal einen Versuch wert.
> Meinst Du das Winupdate oder das für Forza?
> 
> PS: Das große Winupdate habe ich noch nicht installiert & ich lass es "noch reifen"....^^



habe meine CPU Standard takt  und GPU auch 
ich meinte Das große Windof update habe ich drauf
von Forza update habe ich nichts mitbekommen, muss denke schon drauf sein sonst wirds ja nicht starten.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. November 2017)

Ja, muesste, da sich das bei Systemstart selbst aktualisert. Du könntest testweise noch auf die ältere Winversion "downgraden"....Konntest Du den Multi überhaupt mal reibungslos daddeln?


----------



## Ranzen (1. November 2017)

Ja wie gesagt ein Rennen kann ich Fahren. läd auch noch bis zum Sieger, aber danach Absturz. keine ah warum zeigt mir auch nicht ein fehler an oder sonnst was. 

im Singelplayer gehst teilweise, aber Abstürze sind nicht so haüfig wie im Multiplayer.

und Treiber habe ich den Neusten drauf.


----------



## fatlace (1. November 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> gerade wollte ich noch einen neuen _provokanten _ Beitrag über GT Sport hier posten und hab beim lesen der ersten Zeile auf dieser Threadseite etwas über Abstürze lesen müssen.. seid ihr immer noch damit gestraft. Das Spiel ist ja nun lange genug für einige Patches draußen...



Das Problem besteht nur auf dem PC, auf der Xbox läuft es seid dem Release ohne Probleme.
ganz einfach ein schlechter PC Port(wobei es bei mir seit dem letzten Patch wirklich fast perfekt läuft), mit FH3 haben sie es auch hinbekommen, ich hoffe das schaffen die auch mit Forza 7.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. November 2017)

Gibt leider auch berichte darüber das es auf der XBox auch nicht 100% stabil läuft.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2017)

Mein FM7 Ausflug war kurz, Solo macht es ja Laune aber im Multiplayer versagt es für mich auf ganzer Linie. Dazu noch die blöden Mods, warum kann man nicht einfach weiter die eingestellten Fahrhilfen als Basis der Berechnung nehmen sondern führt so ne Mod KackKiste ein? 

Die Online Lobbies, die Fahrer dort und die Fülle an Fahrzeugen (yeah, alle fahren den F50) hat mir den Rest gegeben. 

Bin wieder bei FH3 gelandet, dort wird sauberes fahren gefühlt besser belohnt, von Drifts mal abgesehen.
Ein anderer Effekt von FM7 ist, dass die Lobbies von FH3 nun mit Leuten gefüllt sind, die Bock haben miteinander zu fahren / driften.

Bestimmt schau ich um Weihnachten nochmal rein, bis dahin mach ich erst noch schnell lvl 1000 voll. 

Grüße.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das eher so aus, dass das Replay mit 60FPS performt & im Rennen, also beim Daddeln, mit 30FPS.^^
> Einzelbilder = ich seh da ein chronisches/dauerhaftes Ruckeln. Wichtig & entscheidend ist aber dein Empfinden...



Ich weiss jetzt warum das nicht so flüssig aussieht beim Gameplay - die Pro zeichnet generell nur mit 30fps auf. Die eigentlichen Rennen erscheinen dadurch ruckeliger weil ihnen die hälfte der Frames geklaut werden und bei den Replays merkt man es nicht da die sowieso nur mit 30fps laufen ingame.. dein Empfinden war also quasie richtig


----------



## Rage1988 (1. November 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> gerade wollte ich noch einen neuen _provokanten _ Beitrag über GT Sport hier posten und hab beim lesen der ersten Zeile auf dieser Threadseite etwas über Abstürze lesen müssen.. seid ihr immer noch damit gestraft. Das Spiel ist ja nun lange genug für einige Patches draußen...
> 
> nun aber zum eigentlichen Zweck meines Besuchs:
> 
> ...


_

Also ich muss sagen, dass sich der Sound realistisch verhält (Hall, Vorbeifahren, Annäherung...).
Das höre ich selten in Replays.
Aber der Klang des Mercedes ist einfach daneben. Von allen Rennspielen, die ich kenne, ist das der besch***enste Sound, den der Mercedes hat.
Wie ich das beurteilen kann? Ich habe das Auto schon live gehört.

Wenn draußen an der Straße einer mit nem Quad vorbeifährt, klingt das ähnlich 

Edit: Dafür klingt das Bollern beim Runterschalten sehr schön._


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt warum das nicht so flüssig aussieht beim Gameplay - die Pro zeichnet generell nur mit 30fps auf. Die eigentlichen Rennen erscheinen dadurch ruckeliger weil ihnen die hälfte der Frames geklaut werden und bei den Replays merkt man es nicht da die sowieso nur mit 30fps laufen ingame.. dein Empfinden war also quasie richtig


Am Pc genau umgekehrt, ich hab fast die Tapete gefressen als ich nach nem flüssigen 60fps Rennen die Wiederholung in 30 Fps gesehn hab, was soll sowas? Konsole hin oder her, wenn man die Fps ohne Begrenzung implementiert, warum macht man das beim Replay nicht. Eigentlich nicht besonders tragisch, aber man hat eben häufig so Schlüsselmomente im Rennen, die sieht man gern nochmal im Replay, nur fehlen da schon 50% der Frames. Gute Chancen dass der eine Moment in 5 Frames gelaufen ist. 

Da brauchts mMn. noch einige Patches.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Am Pc genau umgekehrt, ich hab fast die Tapete gefressen als ich nach nem flüssigen 60fps Rennen die Wiederholung in 30 Fps gesehn hab, was soll sowas? Konsole hin oder her, wenn man die Fps ohne Begrenzung implementiert, warum macht man das beim Replay nicht. Eigentlich nicht besonders tragisch, aber man hat eben häufig so Schlüsselmomente im Rennen, die sieht man gern nochmal im Replay, nur fehlen da schon 50% der Frames. Gute Chancen dass der eine Moment in 5 Frames gelaufen ist.
> 
> Da brauchts mMn. noch einige Patches.



Ich denke das war keine vorsätzliche Entscheidung auf 30Fps zu gehen sondern des Renderbudget wegen da es sonst wahrscheinlich zu massiven Einbrüchen in der Framerate gekommen wäre. Also ich habe leiber kosntante 30Fps in den Replays als 60Fps-35Fps-55Fps-31Fps usw.. 
Es gibt auf der Konsole halt nur ein endliches Renderbudget und es kann bei Replays durchaus gerade beim Pulkfahren durchaus vorkommen das viel mehr zu Rendern ist als bei den Rennen selbst da neben dem Pulk auch noch mehr Strecke bzw mehr Horizont zu sehen ist.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass sich der Sound realistisch verhält (Hall, Vorbeifahren, Annäherung...).
> Das höre ich selten in Replays.
> Aber der Klang des Mercedes ist einfach daneben. Von allen Rennspielen, die ich kenne, ist das der besch***enste Sound, den der Mercedes hat.
> Wie ich das beurteilen kann? Ich habe das Auto schon live gehört.
> ...



Ja leider ist der Sound unterdurchschnittlich an der gesamten Konkurrenz gemessen, das wird sich bei GT aber nie ändern, die haben ihre komplette Soundabteilung seit Jahren auf Synthesizer Sound ausgelegt. Was natürlich bedeutet es gibt neben dem mittlerweile erlangten Know How auf dem Gebiet auch hochrangige Fürsprecher innerhalb des Entwicklerteams.


----------



## Galford (1. November 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bestimmt schau ich um Weihnachten nochmal rein, bis dahin mach ich erst noch schnell lvl 1000 voll.



Schnell? Du hattest so viel Zeit die "paar" Level noch hinter dich zu bringen. Ich habe öfters mal zum PCGH Club rüber geschaut und mich gefragt, warum Shorty aufgegeben hat. Ich bin schon seit Monaten auf Maximallevel.
(Es geht um Horizon 3, nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre in FM7 auf Maximallevel)


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Schnell? Du hattest so viel Zeit die "paar" Level noch hinter dich zu bringen. Ich habe öfters mal zum PCGH Club rüber geschaut und mich gefragt, warum Shorty aufgegeben hat. Ich bin schon seit Monaten auf Maximallevel.
> (Es geht um Horizon 3, nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre in FM7 auf Maximallevel)


Hehe, verdammte Arbeit, sitze in der Freizeit zu oft nur in Hotels rum, bleibt nur das Wochenende.


----------



## Galford (3. November 2017)

Jemand hatte hier mal nach dem ersten Carpack gefragt.
Hier ist der Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjVb7GItQ1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Release-Datum: 7. November


Mehr Informationen zum Carpack und der Xbox One X Unterstützung gibt es hier:
Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 on Xbox One X – Update Available Today!

Besonders wichtig: das Auktionshaus ist jetzt geöffnet und Forzathons beginnen nächste Woche.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin: die Patch-Notes für den heutigen Patch (als Spoiler, weil so umfangreich)



Spoiler



Today’s update for Forza Motorsport 7 includes the Xbox One X version of Forza 7 and introduces a number of new features for the game. For more on the Xbox One X update, as well as the enabling of features like #Forzathon, Auction House, and more, check out our story here on FM.net. 

This update also introduces a massive list of improvements and fixes. Foremost among these is a focus on PC performance and stability improvements, including fixing numerous in-race crash instances, soft locks when viewing replays, memory leaks, as well as addressing general stuttering issues across all areas of the game. 

We’ve heard from the community that you want more detail as to what goes into Forza Motorsport 7 updates. The following is a list of additional improvements introduced to the game with this update. In addition to the improvements listed below, this update also includes localization updates as well as minor UI and behind-the-scenes improvements that are not listed here.

*General Fixes*
The general fixes in today’s update touch many different areas of the game – including improved performance when loading, updated Forza Rewards Tier badges, and much more.

•    Improved performance when loading into lobbies in Free Play, Multiplayer, and the Forza Driver’s Cup. 
•    Players who reach the maximum driver level will have their driver level number replaced by an icon.
•    Fixed an issue where players were not receiving the Tier 1 and/or “Thanks For Playing” badges. In addition, players who meet Tier 12 requirements in Forza Rewards will now receive the Tier 12 badge.
•    Players can now successfully load tunes through the My Tunes panel from the Pre-Race menu. 
•    Fixed an issue where scrolling credits menu stuttered. 
•    Fixed an issue where Drafting Feats were not counting properly. 
•    Fixed an issue where non-purchasable Forza Edition cars and Reward cars still have credit prices listed in Car Collection screen. 
•    Fixed an issue where “Distance Ahead” HUD appeared blank when turned on during Autocross events. 
•    Fixed issue where, after increasing Collector Tier, then selling multiple cars, Cars in “Buy Cars” menu still appeared locked. 
•    Fixed an issue where Drivatar names were not appearing during races and on post-race leaderboard. 
•    Fixed an issue where players would sometimes soft lock when switching profiles while opening a purchased Prize Crate. 
•    Addressed hitching performance in videos with various hardware setups. 
•    Fixed an issue where, when restricting a group to X-class cars, P-class cars would be selectable (albeit illegal if chosen). 
•    Fixed an issue where camera motion effects were not turning off when the option was set to Off in the HUD. 
•    Fixed an issue where some players would soft lock after buying a car in Specialty Dealer. 
•    Fixed an issue where some users would soft lock after leveling up their Car Collector tier in the Rewards menu.
•    Fixed an issue where rewinding after turning off Friction Assist will keep Friction Assist physics on. 
•    Using Friction Assist in Rivals events will now result in dirty times on the event leaderboard. 

*PC
*In addition to placing a focus on stability and performance on PC across a wide spectrum of hardware configurations, today’s update features numerous specific improvements, listed below.

•    Players can now toggle FPS display when playing on PC. 
•    Fixed an issue where users would sometimes encounter an infinite load screen when attempting to view a saved or shared replay in Forza TV. 
•    Fixed an issue where there was a disparity between a car’s class in the Car Select screen vs. it’s class in the actual MP race lobby. 
•    Fixed an issue where searching a hopper by clicking on your GT in the lobby prevents the player from navigating the lobby with a keyboard or controller. 
•    Keys can now be rebound/remapped. 
•    Fixed an issue where, when multiple Mercedes race trucks were bunched together, their headlights would flicker constantly. 
•    Fixed an issue where turning on Telemetry causes the Pause function to switch from the ESC key to the “v” key. 
•    Fixed an issue where HDR settings for some players reset to max brightness and gamma upon relaunch. 
•    Fixed an issue where some players would soft lock when attempting to view Driver Level Milestone Rewards from the Main Menu. 
•    Players on Ultra spec PCs can now enable headlights in the wet. (Note that this may result in a decrease in FPS.) 
•    Fixed an issue where, in a drag race, bringing up the leaderboard after transitioning to the post-race screen brings up a blank black background.
•    Fixed an issue where changing advanced graphics options without reloading the race causes substantial popping.

*Multiplayer
*With new modes lighting up today, including Tag, Drag, Keep the It, and more, we’ve got more ways to enjoy Forza 7 than ever. In addition, we’ve made some specific improvements to our multiplayer, such as changing the default chat setting for players in a party, menu performance and stability enhancements, and more. 

•    Default chat setting for players in a Party is now Party Chat. 
•    Private multiplayer post-race leaderboard now shows all players in the race. 
•    Fixed an issue where occasionally a player’s Gamertag or the Caution Icon would remain in the game if that player left the race.
•    Fixed an issue where, after a player disconnects from a multiplayer race, their tag and/or position is not removed from the distance-tracking HUD. 
•    Fixed an issue where switching between players in the Drivers List during private multiplayer sessions was causing a drop in FPS. 
•    Fixed an issue where Track Info UI elements in the Pre-Race menu would not load in properly on PC. 
•    Fixed an issue where clicking on your own Gamertag in a multiplayer hopper would search whatever hopper you selected. 
•    Fixed an issue where party members in private multiplayer would not load into race due to a single member not loading into track lobby. 
•    Fixed an issue where initial paint color for a newly purchased/awarded car is never seen by other players in the lobby or the race. 
•    Fixed an issue where, when a private multiplayer game host sets the game type to “Drift”, the competition rules were still set to laps. 
•    Removed “Mods” reward notice from the multiplayer post-race screen. 
•    Fixed an issue where a player sitting in the Buy Car menu during the race launch would reset the intermission countdown. 
•    Fixed an issue where some players would encounter a soft lock after idling in the post-race menu after ending a race with a DNF. 
•    Fixed an issue where if a player exits the Car Select menu without selecting a car during the Launch Countdown, they will be left behind in the lobby with no car selected. 
•    Fixed an issue where selecting Quit in the Multiplayer post-race screen would cause loss of engine and collision audio in the next race. 
•    Fixed an issue where in private Multiplayer Drag matches, the leaderboards appear for a moment and then disappear in between heats. 
•    Fixed an issue where sometimes player stats would not appear when selecting a driver in the Driver’s List during private multiplayer sessions.
•    Fixed an issue where selecting Quit in MP Post Race kept player in current Lobby and caused loss of engine and collision audio in subsequent race.

*Cars
*This update contains fixes and improvements for numerous cars in the game; from audio and camera improvements, to handling updates for a pair of cars that were previously experiencing strange behavior when damaged.

•    Fixed an issue where Forza Edition cars were not granting XP or CR rewards in multiplayer races.
•    Fixed camera issues for several cars including the 2017 Ford F150 Raptor Race Truck, 1965 Hoonigan Ford Hoonicorn Mustang, 2017 Nissan GT-R, 2017 Renault R.S. 17, 1991 Hoonigan Rauh-Welt Begriff Porsche 911, 2013 SUBARU BRZ, and the 2003 Hoonigan Holden Commodore Ute.
•    Fixed issues where cars would behave unexpectedly after incurring damage, including the 2014 Local Motors Rally Fighter Fast & Furious Edition and the 1969 Dodge Charger Daytona Hemi Forza Edition.
•    Fixed issues for several cars when lights did not illuminate properly, including the 2017 Nissan GTR, the 2012 Audi #1 R18, the 2012 Ford SVT Raptor, and the 1960 Chevrolet Nova Super Sport.
•    Corrected parts animations for a number of cars, including the 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Forza Edition, the 1992 Lancia Delta HF Integrale EVO, 2017 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1, and the 1991 Jeep Wagoneer.
•    Corrected audio issues for a number of cars, including the 2015 BMW i8, 2000 Ford Mustang Cobra R, 2016 Acura NSX, 2011 Penhall Cholla, 2013 SUBARU BRZ, and the 2017 Renault R.S. 17.
•    Fixed body and/or aftermarket parts issues for numerous cars, including the 2009 Mercedes-Benz ML 63 AMG, 2008 Lancer Evo X GSR, 1995 Ferrari F50, 1946 Ford Super Deluxe Woody, 1992 Alfa Romeo 155 Q4, 2010 Ferrari 599XX, and the 1993 Nissan 240SX.
•    Fixed an issue where the 2015 Nissan #23 Nismo Motul Autech GT-R would sometimes appear as damaged in pre-race screens at the Nürburgring.
•    Fixed an issue where the front wheels of the 2016 Ariel Nomad would not turn when the player moved the steering wheel left or right. 
•    Fixed an issue for the 2013 Mini John Cooper Works where selecting a “Previous Color” would apply a distorted image to the car. 
•    Fixed an issue where rain drops were appearing on exterior windows but not interior during pre-race Forzavista. 
•    Fixed an issue with the 2018 Porsche 911 GT2 RS where, in the Exotic GT Division, the car requires the player to homologate even if the car is already optimized for the division. 
•    Fixed an issue with the 2014 BMW M4 Forza Edition, whereby the car could drive inside other cars. 
•    Fixed an issue where carbon fiber paint appears as plain gray in all camera views during a race.
•    Corrected gear change animation for the 1990 Mazda Miata. 
•    Fixed an issue with the 1993 Peugeot #3 Peugeot Talbot Sport 905 EVO 1C where the driver would clip through the bottom of the car. 
•    Fixed an issue in the Polaris RZR Spec Series where players were forced to “upgrade” their car. 

*Tracks
*•    Fixed an issue where ground was missing during some replays at Suzuka. 
•    Fixed issue where buildings were sometimes missing on Indianapolis Motor Speedway/Grand Prix Alt track during pre-race. 
•    Fixed a lighting issue at Homestead, causing black boxes to appear on the 1990 Renault Alpine GTA Le Mans. 
•    Fixed issue at Indianapolis Motor Speedway where the player’s view of the car is obscured by barrier while in the upgrade shop menu accessed from the Pre-Race menu. 

*Livery Editor
*We’ve made some specific improvements to livery editor performance with this update. In addition, we’ve made improvements to livery mask issues on a wide selection of cars in the game.
•    Fixed an issue where cars chosen through the Car Select menu in the Livery Editor are invisible. 
•    Fixed an issue where players are unable to scroll through layers after zooming in or out. 
•    Fixed an issue where entering the Apply Decals menu then backing out, then selecting Paint Color caused flickering of paint options. 
•    Fixed an issue where Vinyl Shapes thumbnails would disappear after applying a large number of shapes. 

*Drivatar
*•    General Drivatar improvements, including fixing issues where Drivatars would consistently drive off the road completely on certain tracks.

*Forza Driver’s Cup
*•    Fixed an issue where earning a new Collector Tier level during the Forza Driver’s Cup championship would not bring up the Tier advancement pop-up. 
•    Fixed an issue in the Forza Driver’s Cup UI where “purchasable cars” would read as “0”. Now players will be able to see how many cars they can purchase in the division.
•    Fixed an issue where custom liveries were not saved and then reset to manufacturer paint when restarting the game and entering Forza Driver’s Cup campaign. 

*Rivals*
•    Fixed an issue on Rivals leaderboards where a player’s own dirty lap time is not indicated by a dirty lap indicator. 
•    Players can now access Rivals leaderboards from within a Rivals event. 
•    Fixed an issue where the game would soft lock after a player chooses to “Finish Race” in a Track Days Rivals event and then restarts that event. 

Free Play
•    Roll-Off Delay functionality now works as intended in Free Play. 
•    Fixed an issue where players in different class cars within the same Division do not see all leaderboard entries for their division on the Free Play leaderboards. 
•    Fixed an issue where Free Play Drivatar Difficulty was reset to Average if the Game Type is changed. 

*Split Screen
*•    Fixed an issue where Player 2’s controls in Split Screen mode functioned incorrectly. 
•    Tire audio now works as expected for both Player 1 and Player 2 in Split Screen mode. 
•    Fixed an issue in Split Screen where the “Go To Race” panel was permanently grayed out. 
•    Fixed an issue in Split Screen mode, where crowd audio could be heard in races where no crowds were present. 

*Audio*
•    Fixed an issue where music and voiceover was not synched in the opening video for some players. 
•    Fixed an audio issue where completing multiple mods at the same time would result in an overly load “rewards” sound. 
•    Fixed an issue where replays had no game audio after exiting and re-entering any replay in Free Play or Multiplayer. 
*
Driver Gear*
•    Corrected shade of blue for the Brazil Flag on the Brazil Driver Gear. 
•    Corrected Irish flag for Ireland Driver Gear.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (3. November 2017)

Danke für den Beitrag. Hat sich ja bisschen was getan. Werde mal das Update gleich laden.


----------



## Galford (3. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Autos des Car Packs schon im Spiel verfügbar sind. Das gilt für Besitzer der Ultimate Edition, und dürfte auch für die gelten, die sich den Autopass separat gekauft haben. Der 7. November ist wohl der Release für alle, die das Car Pack einzeln erwerben wollen (?).

Edit:
Der 2017 Abarth 124 Spider findet sich in der Garage unter FIAT wieder, was wohl nicht ganz falsch ist, aber Abarth gibt es ja auch als gesonderter Hersteller im Spiel. Nur falls jemand sucht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2017)

Scheint ja ein riesen Update zu sein. 1,35 GB schon und kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2017)

Sehr schön


----------



## Galford (3. November 2017)

4,95 Gb oder so? Hab nicht genau drauf geachtet. Man möge mich berichtigen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2017)

Für mich nur 2 Autos interessant, der 1984er Nissan und der 1978 Porsche. Die anderen 5 Autos


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2017)

Wurde ja mal Zeit das die Gulia virtuell fahrbar ist... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis auf den alten Maserati bin ich zufrieden. Der kleine Abarth 124 Spider haut auch ganz schön einen raus soundtechnisch.  Da weiß man doch gleich wieder warum man Forza zockt. Freude am fahren.


----------



## T'PAU (4. November 2017)

"sponsored by Samsung QLED", was'n das für 'ne neue Masche? 
Ok, wenn's dadurch umsonst ist und nicht jedes Auto 'nen Samsung-Bapperl hat... 

Ja, die Giulia hat schon was. Bin mal auf die AC-Version gespannt.
Vor ein paar Tagen nach langer Zeit mal wieder den 4C gefahren, auch schon ein Hammerteil imho!


----------



## ak1504 (4. November 2017)

Die verbesserten Sounds gefallen mir immer besser. Volle Pulle mit Headset da bläst schon was in F7 









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkjaMKJa7xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. November 2017)

Ich habe das Spiel erneut heruntergeladen.

Natürlich startet es immer noch nicht.
In der Windows Ereignisanzeige taucht folgender Fehler auf:
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.ApolloBaseGame_1.109.9571.2_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\ForzaMotorsport7.exe" -ServerName:forzamotorsport7.AppXhg3ar1rc79h5svsr7cnv3r2f5jf1vzfk.mca

Ich habe alle möglichen Apps zurückgesetzt, mit Windows Powershell alle Standard Appes neu installieren lassen, ich habe mich in Xbox Live abgemeldet...
Es startet einfach nicht mehr und ich weiß nicht warum.

Edit: Scheiss die Wand an! (sorry für den Ausdruck )
Ich habe den Fehler gefunden!!!!!!!

Ich hatte ein Lokales Windows Konto, das nicht mit meinem Online Microsoft Konto verbunden war.
Ich habe gerade mein lokales Konto mit meinem Microsoft Konto (das man auch für Xbox Live braucht) verbunden und jetzt kann ich es wieder spielen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich glaube es einfach nicht.
Das war definitiv das letzte Microsoft Spiel, das ich je kaufen und über den Microsoft Sore laden werde!!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel erneut heruntergeladen.
> 
> Natürlich startet es immer noch nicht.
> In der Windows Ereignisanzeige taucht folgender Fehler auf:
> ...


Ich würde mich mal an den Support wenden. Der half mir bei meinem Download Problem. Vielleicht hilft er dir auch bei deinem Problem.
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/contactus/


----------



## Ranzen (4. November 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag. Hat sich ja bisschen was getan. Werde mal das Update gleich laden.



Hi wie Läd man das update habe noch nichts mitbekommen von ein Update
und Auktionshaus ist bei mir noch zu ?
Ver. 1.109.8186.2


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. November 2017)

Win Store öffnen und rechts oben auf die 3 Punkte klicken, Downloads und Updates wählen. Dann updates abrufen. Dann sollte er anfangen zu Downloaden.


----------



## Ranzen (4. November 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Win Store öffnen und rechts oben auf die 3 Punkte klicken, Downloads und Updates wählen. Dann updates abrufen. Dann sollte er anfangen zu Downloaden.



ah ah ah Besten dank geht.
komisch das ich ohne update spieln konnte.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. November 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal an den Support wenden. Der half mir bei meinem Download Problem. Vielleicht hilft er dir auch bei deinem Problem.
> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/contactus/



Ich hab vorhin meinen Beitrag noch editiert, weil ich die Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin meinen Beitrag noch editiert, weil ich die Lösung gefunden habe.


Freut mich. Dann kannst ja endlich die Strecken unsicher machen


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2017)

Bei mir hat er gerade ein kleines Update geladen, aber ich finde keine Patchnotes.
Weiß jemand von euch etwas darüber?


----------



## IP7en (8. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel erneut heruntergeladen.
> 
> Natürlich startet es immer noch nicht.
> In der Windows Ereignisanzeige taucht folgender Fehler auf:
> ...



Einfach nur hart. Großes Dankeschön! Du hast mich davor bewahrt es zum 6. Mal runterzuladen.
Hab es eben auch probiert > funktioniert...

Allerdings ist das von M$ die aller unterste Schublade... Da wird man quasi wieder zu etwas "gezwungen" was man gar nicht möchte.
Forza bleibt auch bei mir das Erste und letzte Windoof Store Spiel, bald haben sie es geschafft das ich mir eine Playstation kauf und den PC endgültig als Arbeitsgerät abstempel. Bin wirklich extrem genervt wie schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## Galford (8. November 2017)

Patch notes:



> Hi all,
> 
> Today’s update fixed an issue where single player progress could be used to complete multiplayer Xbox Live achievements.
> 
> Brian



Tja, dann hätte ich wohl die letzten Tage spielen sollen, aber ich war ja anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2017)

Ich kenne Win10 gar nicht mit einem lokalen Konto. Aber naja muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht aber wundern brauch man sich nicht wenn die online Verknüpfung eines Play Anywhere Titel nicht hinhaut und es zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## IP7en (9. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Win10 gar nicht mit einem lokalen Konto. Aber naja muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht aber wundern brauch man sich nicht wenn die online Verknüpfung eines Play Anywhere Titel nicht hinhaut und es zu Problemen kommt.



Steht bei der Installation kurz nach dem einen Cortana begrüßt links unten klein und versteckt: Offlinekonto

Bei einem Spiel das zwischen 50-100€ je nach Version kostet, darf man wohl erwarten das es funktioniert und zwar reibungslos! Dazu kommen Windows 10, Windows Store und Xbox App - Zwang... Und oben drauf (T10 Schuld nicht M$) stürzt es immernoch spradisch und ohne Vorwarnung oder erkennbare Muster ab, in den MP Session teilweise allein beim Durchklicken der Lobbys. Länger als 2 Stunden kann ich keine Rennen fahren da ich sonst mit Clipping und Grafikfehlern bombadiert werde... Aber naja, vll bin ich da auch einfach zu kleinlich ;D Für mich bleibt es ein einmaliges Abenteuer. (Treiber aktuell, Hardware über den Höchstanforderungen)

Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum es 2 Wochen ohne Probleme mit lokalen Konto funktioniert und von Heute auf Morgen nur noch wenn die Konten verbunden sind?


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> wundern brauch man sich nicht wenn die online Verknüpfung eines Play Anywhere Titel nicht hinhaut und es zu Problemen kommt.



Das ist Schwachsinn, denn

1. Wozu loggt man sich dann bei Xbox Live und dem Microsoft Store ein?
2. Besteht das Problem erst seit dem letzten Win 10 Update, denn ich hatte immer nur ein lokales Konto und davor ging es.
3. Habe ich nach meiner Fehlermeldung gegoogelt und die taucht in zahlreichen Beiträgen im Microsoft und Forza Forum auf, kein Moderator hat aber mal vorgeschlagen, zu prüfen, wie das Win Konto ist.
4. War es schon immer möglich lokale Konten bei Win zu verwenden und alles lief prima.
5. Kann es nicht sein, dass ein Spiel einfach nicht startet und keinen Hinweis bringt wenn man ein lokales Konto verwendet.

Wenn ich das nicht zufällig getestet hätte, könnte ich das Spiel heute noch nicht spielen und keiner hätte mir helfen können, weder im Forza Forum, noch der Microsoft Support.
Ich habe stundenlang gegoogelt, habe Foren durchkämmt und habe das Spiel neu heruntergeladen (100GB lädt man ja mal so nebenbei), um eine Lösung zu finden. Die Zeit bekomme ich nicht wieder.
Eigentlich hätten Microsoft oder Turn 10 Lösungsvorschläge bringen sollen, aber sie haben eben keine Lösung, weil sie selbst nicht wissen woran es liegt.
Das ist ein absolut schlampige Programmierung von Turn 10 und Microsoft.
Und das passiert, wenn ein Spiel vollkommen mit einem Betriebssystem verbunden ist.




IP7en schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum es 2 Wochen ohne Probleme mit lokalen Konto funktioniert und von Heute auf Morgen nur noch wenn die Konten verbunden sind?



So war es ja bei mir auch.
Schön, dass meine Lösung auch dir geholfen hat.


----------



## ak1504 (9. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn, denn
> 
> 1. Wozu loggt man sich dann bei Xbox Live und dem Microsoft Store ein?




Ich habe mich dort noch nie einloggen müssen das ist alles mit dem Windows Login erledigt.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dort noch nie einloggen müssen das ist alles mit dem Windows Login erledigt.



Naja und wenn man ein lokales Konto hat, muss man sich eben im Store und bei Xbox Live anmelden.
Damals, als ich das Spiel das erste Mal gestartet habe, musste ich mich bei Xbox Live anmelden, damit ich es starten konnte.
Dann konnte ich es aber auch spielen.


----------



## TimJessica (10. November 2017)

Hallo Leute.
Habe mir Forza 7 Standard Edition für die One X gekauft (Im Handel).
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man an das Hoonigan Car Pack kommt?
Hatte gelesen das es auch bei der Standard Edition enthalten sein soll.
Oder ist dies nur exclusiv für die Downloadvariante im store?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2017)

TimJessica schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Habe mir Forza 7 Standard Edition für die One X gekauft (Im Handel).
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man an das Hoonigan Car Pack kommt?
> Hatte gelesen das es auch bei der Standard Edition enthalten sein soll.
> Oder ist dies nur exclusiv für die Downloadvariante im store?




War für Vorbesteller kostenlos, jetzt kostets. 

Entweder Ingame, direkt im Windows-Store oder div. Keysellern.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2017)

Forzathon Events 10.-24. November


Forzathon events Nov. 10-24 (Boss 302 FE, NISMO, Astronaut) - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Galford (11. November 2017)

Edit:



> The tracking issue with the "This is Forza Motorsport 7" #*Forzathon* event has been resolved. Players should now be able to complete the event as intended.


Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "The tracking issue with the "This is Forza Motorsport 7" #Forzathon event has been resolved. Players should now be able to complete the even… https://t.co/Rvdg6MDctn"

In Kurzform: es gab Problem mit dem Forzathon. Diese sind aber jetzt behoben.


Mein ursprünglicher Kommentar, den man eigentlich jetzt nicht mehr lesen muss:


Spoiler



Leider gibt es beim Forzathon große Probleme. Die 2te und die 3te Herausforderungensammlung gehen zwar, aber manchmal braucht es ewig bis die erfüllten Aufgaben registriert werden. Auch das Spiel zu beenden und neu zu starten soll helfen, und tatsächlich, bei mir hat dies so nach einer Aufgabe funktioniert.


Das große Problem ist aber, dass die Herausforderung 1 bei der man als erste Aufgabe 5 Runden Maple Valley fahren muss (mit einem Classic Street Muscle) noch bei niemanden zu funktionieren scheint. Ich wurde also empfehlen, bevor ihr eure Zeit verschwendet, wenigsten mal in dem von ak1504 verlinkten Thread nachzusehen, ob andere Spieler Erfolgsmeldungen zu verzeichnen haben. 5 Runden Maple Valley sind zwar nicht so lang, aber warum soll man sich nicht etwas Zeit sparen, wenn es dann sowieso nicht funktioniert.
*EDIT: Es gibt tatsächlich jemanden im Forum bei dem es geklappt hat, der hängt jetzt aber an Dubai.*


Okay, ihr habt für alle Aufgaben noch über 13 Tage, aber ärgerlich ist die Sache trotzdem.

Besonders nett sind die Known Issues, die ihr aber auch unter dem Link von ak1504 findet. Trotzdem gleich hier nochmal:


Spoiler



Last Updated 11/10/2017


*#FORZATHON KNOWN ISSUES*
• Players may not hear the voice over announcement when they complete a #Forzathon for the second time.
• Players may hear the voice over announcement say they just got a car as their reward even though the #Forzathon reward is for driver gear.
• When a player completes the #Forzathon for the 1969 Ford Mustang Boss 302 Forza Edition car, the color of the car will be blue in the reward sequence. Players will actually get an orange version of the car when completing the #Forzathon.
• In multiplayer, progress for #Forzathon challenges will not track for the party leader. We suggest completing the challenges in single player game modes such as Free Play.
• In Split Screen, #Forzathon challenge progress may not be tracked accurately. We suggest completing the challenges in single player game modes such as Free Play.
• When completing two #Forzathons simultaneously, players will only see one reward granted to them when entering the #Forzathon menu. They will need to back out and re-enter the #Forzathon menu to collect their second reward.
• Players may not see their car in the reward sequence background when using a rental car after completing a #Forzathon challenge.
• While doing the 3 introduction races of the campaign, the #Forzathon button will be disabled and show as coming soon in the pause menu. The #Forzathon menu will be accessible in the main menu.
• Some players may see delays in #Forzathon challenge progress updating. If you are experiencing this, we suggest rebooting your console to see if the progress updates.


----------



## MrSonii (11. November 2017)

So 2/3 Events beim Forzathon abgeschlossen. Leider rechnet der mir grad nicht die Autocross Events an...
Aber an sich ne coole Sache so ein Forzathon, das bringt mich wieder zum Zocken.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2017)

Ist bei euch die Performance seit den letzten Patches auch in den Keller gegangen?

Ich hatte damals alle Einstellungen auf Ultra, 8x MSAA und 1920x1080, hatte beim Benchmark 70-80 FPS.
Mit den gleichen Einstellungen komme ich jetzt nur noch auf 29-47 FPS o0
Was haben die gemacht????

Edit: 
Ich kann nicht mehr mit 8x MSAA spielen, weil ich dann nicht mehr auf die 60FPS komme, es geht nur noch MSAA 2x.
Was zur Hölle haben die da wieder angestellt. Es lief perfekt auf höchsten Einstellungen und sah sehr gut aus.

Im offiziellen Forum beschweren sich auch Leute über den extremen Performance Einbruch.
An Turn 10: Bitte entwickelt in Zukunft einfach kein PC Spiel mehr. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man es einfach lassen.
Das Spiel verdient echt den Preis des Jahres für völlige Unfähigkeit.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (12. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Performance seit den letzten Patches auch in den Keller gegangen?



Ja, ist bei mir auch schlechter geworden. Erst die Deaktivierung des Gaming Modus bracht es ruckelfrei wieder rüber. Dann ist mir das Game aber im zweiten Rennen gleich abgeschmiert.

Habe ja jetzt eine One X und brauch mich damit nicht mehr rumärgern. Aber eigentlich traurig dass sie Forza 7 am PC einfach nicht vernünftig hinbekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ja, ist bei mir auch schlechter geworden. Erst die Deaktivierung des Gaming Modus bracht es ruckelfrei wieder rüber. Dann ist mir das Game aber im zweiten Rennen gleich abgeschmiert.
> 
> Habe ja jetzt eine One X und brauch mich damit nicht mehr rumärgern. Aber eigentlich traurig dass sie Forza 7 am PC einfach nicht vernünftig hinbekommen.



Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es mit dem MSAA zu tun hat. Die Performance des MSAA hat sich drastisch verschlechtert.
Auch andere Spieler haben das im offiziellen Forum bestätigt.
Wenn ich andere Einstellunge verringere, bekomme ich kaum FPS. Nur MSAA bringt wirklich einen Boost.

Ich kann nur noch maximal MSAA 2x nutze, früher ging 8x problemlos.

Ich konnte es aber umgehen, indem ich alles auf Ultra habe, die Auflösungsskalierung auf 150% und MSAA auf 2x.
Damit bekomme ich wenigstens 60-80 FPS.


Wahnsinn, ich habe schon mehr Zeit damit verbracht Forza 7 und Windows 10 eizustellen, alles auszuprobieren usw., als ich mit Spielen verbracht habe.

Edit: Kann mir jemand das Forzathon erklären? Ich habe alle Dinge einer Herausforderung abgeschlossen, bekomme den Nissan aber nicht. Bekommt man den erst nach Ablauf der Zeit?


----------



## Galford (12. November 2017)

Beim Forzathon sollte man, wenn man keine Probleme mehr hat (die ja eigentlich auch behoben worden sein sollen), die Belohnung relativ rasch bekommen, sobald man die, nennen wird es mal Herausforderungen-Sammlung (weil man ja mehr als eine Aufgabe erfüllt), abgeschlossen hat.

Wenn man die Belohnung nicht bekommen hat, muss man im Hauptmenü noch mal "Forzathon" aufrufen. Dann sollte man seine Belohnung bekommen, sollte das eben nicht schon zuvor passiert sein.

Die erste Herausforderungen-Sammlung ging ja die ersten Stunden nicht reibungslos. Das sollte aber behoben worden sein, wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe.
Ich habe jedenfalls beide Autos und die Variante des Astronautenanzugs erhalten. Von den beiden Autos ist übrigens nur der Ford Mustang in der FE neu. Den Nissmo gab es in der ersten Woche beim Fachhändler zum Kauf, mit verbessertem Fuhrparkwert, so hat man jedenfalls wenigsten etwas, was den direkten Kauf rechtfertigt. Trotzdem wäre mir ein Auto lieber gewesen, dass überhaupt noch nicht erhältlich war.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. November 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Beim Forzathon sollte man, wenn man keine Probleme mehr hat (die ja eigentlich auch behoben worden sein sollen), die Belohnung relativ rasch bekommen, sobald man die, nennen wird es mal Herausforderungen-Sammlung (weil man ja mehr als eine Aufgabe erfüllt), abgeschlossen hat.
> 
> Wenn man die Belohnung nicht bekommen hat, muss man im Hauptmenü noch mal "Forzathon" aufrufen. Dann sollte man seine Belohnung bekommen, sollte das eben nicht schon zuvor passiert sein.
> 
> ...



Hm... ok, dann hat es nicht richtig funktioniert.
Ich habe alle Herausforderungen beim Nissan abgeschlossen. Als ich dann im Hauptmenü ins Forzathon bin, wurde mir angezeigt, dass ich keine dieser Herausforderungen erledigt habe.
Ich habe mich schon gefragt, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich habe dann überprüft, ob ich die richtigen Strecken und Autos gewählt habe. Es war alles richtig.
Dann bin ich nochmal in den Forzathon und auf einmal waren sie alle abgehakt. Der Pokal am Ende der Leiste war aber noch nicht abgehakt und ich habe den Nissan noch nicht bekommen.
Mal schauen, ob ich ihn heute Abend erhalte.

Ich fände es schön, wenn man direkt aus dem Forzathon in die Herausforderungen springen könnte.
So muss man sich immer merken, welche Strecke, welche Autos und welche Bedingungen man genau braucht.
Bis man dann bei der Auto Gruppe ist, weiß man schon nicht mehr, wie die genau hieß.

Gut finde ich bei Forza, wie man die Spieler motiviert, immer wieder zu spielen.
Es gibt den Rivalen Modus, Forzathon und andere Herausforderungen. Das wäre auch bei anderen Rennspielen schön.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. November 2017)

Hm... bei mir steht im Spiel bei Frozathin "in Kürze".
Es ist deaktiviert. Gestern hat es schon meine gefahreren Rennen nicht gewertet.

Edit: Ok, die Forza Server sind down.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2017)

Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "We aware of issues with the #Forza7 servers and are investigating now."


----------



## Rage1988 (22. November 2017)

Also gestern Abend habe ich bei der Autoauswahl mal alle Autos durchgeschaut, die ich hatte.
Dabei ist das Spiel eingefroren und ich konnte es nur über den Task Manager schließen. Der Arbeitsspeicher (16GB) war zu 100% ausgelastet.
Der Bug mit dem Arbeitsspeicher besteht also immer noch.
Anscheinend haben sie keine Ahnung woran es liegt.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2017)

Ich habe keine Problem mehr mit diesem Problem und ich hatte es oft das der Ram voll lief vor dem Patch.


----------



## Galford (22. November 2017)

Ich will nicht motzen, aber es ist schon etwas enttäuschend, dass es beim Fachhändler mit dem Nissan Silvia K schon die erste Wiederholung gibt.

Vielleicht noch eine Erinnerung: neben dem noch laufenden Forzathon gibt es noch die Gears of War Fahrerausrüstungen zu gewinnen (Teilnahme bis 26. November / Edit: bis 5. Dez verlängert). Ich denke, dass kann man leichter übersehen, als die Forzathon Aufgaben. Wer also noch nicht die entsprechenden Zeiten gesetzt hat - jetzt könnt ihr es noch.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2017)

Ja und leider kein Icon dran das man den schon hat. Nu hab ich 2.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

F7 und H3 lieber erstmal nicht mehr starten Oo


GAME STARTING FROM SCRATCH - UPDATES AND REQUEST FOR INFORMATION


Game starting from scratch - Updates and request for information. - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> F7 und H3 lieber erstmal nicht mehr starten Oo
> 
> 
> GAME STARTING FROM SCRATCH - UPDATES AND REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
> ...



Wahnsinn!
Dieses Spiel ist echt eine Katastrophe.
Es teilt sich bei mir zusammen mit For Honor die Auszeichnung "Schlechtestes PC Spiel 2017"

So langsam habe ich vom PC die Schnauze voll (was das Spielen anbelangt).
Auf den Konsolen hat es wenigstens ab Release immer funktioniert und es gab kleinere Bugs, die schnell behoben wurden.
Aber 70-80% der PC Spiele, die ich in diesem Jahr gekauft habe, waren eine absolute Katastrophe.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoOssKAfZek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2017)

Forza Week in Review 11-22-17


Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 11-22-17


----------



## zay (24. November 2017)

Ist das Spiel tatsächlich so Lenkradunfreundlich wie jeder sagt? Ist der MP viel besucht? Das Spiel ist nämlich aktuell im Angebot, aber wenn es sich tatsächlich  am besten mim Controller spielen lässt überdenke ich den Kauf noch einmal.


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2017)

Schau das Video oben.


----------



## Blackout2016 (24. November 2017)

Das Game ist primär für Controllerspieler geeignet aber man kann auch mit Lenkrad fahren.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> F7 und H3 lieber erstmal nicht mehr starten Oo
> 
> 
> GAME STARTING FROM SCRATCH - UPDATES AND REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
> ...



Anscheinend haben sie dazu noch immer nicht die Ursache gefunden.
Ich trau mich aktuell nicht das Spiel zu starten.
Ich glaube wenn mein Spielfortschritt weg wäre, würde ich das Spiel nie mehr anrühren.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (26. November 2017)

Hallo

Ich weis ja nicht ob dies gerade Aktuell ist aber...

Seit dem Creators Update hatte ich mit Forza 7 sowie auch mit Forza Horizon nichts als Ärger.
Der Startvorgang von beiden Games dauerte gut und gerne 3-4 Minuten bis ich überhaupt etwas machen konnte.
Die Ladezeiten in Forza waren mit über 2 Minuten vor jedem Rennen Unterträglich lange.

Hinzu kamen Spiel Stillstände von gut und gerne 5 Sekunden.
Für mich hatte dies den Anschein als würde ich die Pause taste des Pc´s für diesen Zeitraum betätigen denn die Uhr stand auch.
Sporadische Abstürze sorgten immer wieder dafür das keines der beiden Games mehr startete.
Mit der Deinstallation des Hoonigan paketes konnte ich manchmal die Spiele dazu bewegen das sie wieder gestartet sind.
Trotzdem liefen beide Spiele wie "ein sack voll Nüsse" Geruckel und Gezuckel und das mit relativ aktueller Hardware (siehe ende dieses Postings)

Ganz schlimm waren dann diese Fehlermeldungen bei denen mir nichts anderes Übrig blieb als die Games zu deinstallieren und neu zu laden.
Auch das Resetten des Stores sowie die unzähligen "Hilfethemen" in netz brachten keine Lösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es verging kein Tag an dem ich keine Probleme hatte, Frust machte sich breit...

Die hiermit genutzte und auf das Fall Creators geupdatete Windows Version war "unverbastelt"
Es wurde nur Windows installiert die benötigten Treiber aufgespielt und sonst nichts der gleichen an Windows "verstellt"
Lediglich das Creators Update wurde nachträglich installiert da keine Aktuelle Iso zur Hand. (persönliche faulheit)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das nicht mehr antun und habe dennoch eine aktuelle Windows 10 Version mit Includiertem Fall Creators Update geladen,
dieses dann mittels eines Usb stick komplett neu Installiert.
Nach der Obligatorischen Treiber Installation dann Forza gestartet und eine Positive Überraschung erlebt.

Forza 7 läuft nun im vergleich zu vorher Ruckelfrei.
Das beste jedoch, es startet immer und ohne probleme.
Auch die Ladezeiten sind deutlichst kürzer als vorher.
Der Microsoft Store reagiert nicht mehr so träge.

Ich hatte das update lange im Verdacht und aus diesem Grund nochmal eine aktuelle Version installiert.
Da ich nicht der Einzige bin mit diesen Problemen, in anderen foren laß ich ähnliches, wollte ich hier nur mal kurz Berichten.
Vielleicht ist auch hier jemand unter euch der mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen hat.

Hardware:
Asus Sabertooth Z170 Mark1
I7 7700K 
16Gb DDr4 2800
GTX980TI
4x256Gb Samsung 850Evo



Gruss wolle


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

PC Savegame Location für Backup


e4gleeye comments on XBOX One: I have recently lost everything in FM7. The game crashed and booted me out to the XBOX home screen. When I started the game back up it was as if it was the very first time that I had played the game. My driver was not even chosen. Back to square one in every way. Anyone else?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> PC Savegame Location für Backup
> 
> 
> e4gleeye comments on XBOX One: I have recently lost everything in FM7. The game crashed and booted me out to the XBOX home screen. When I started the game back up it was as if it was the very first time that I had played the game. My driver was not even chosen. Back to square one in every way. Anyone else?



Danke, werde ich so machen.
Ich dachte bisher, dass mein kompletter Fortschritt online gespeichert wird.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2017)

Wird er auch da auch nochmal.


----------



## ak1504 (28. November 2017)

Update


FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED Nov. 27, 2017, 5:02 p.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## MrSonii (29. November 2017)

Gibt's schon neues zum Savegame Bug? Hab bisher das Spiel extra nicht mehr gestartet, aber am Wochenende wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder ne Runde zocken.
Savegames hab ich gesichert mittlerweile, Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. November 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Gibt's schon neues zum Savegame Bug? Hab bisher das Spiel extra nicht mehr gestartet, aber am Wochenende wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder ne Runde zocken.
> Savegames hab ich gesichert mittlerweile, Danke für den Tipp.



Also ich habe dazu noch keine Neuigkeiten gefunden.
Aber die Entwickler scheinen allgemein eher im Trüben zu fischen, egal welches Problem auftaucht.


----------



## Lehmi2010 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte auch heulen, kein spielen ohne lokales Konto mehr möglich, eine absolute Frechheit und auch keine Info's darüber von MS!
Würde wenn ich könnte das Spiel stornieren und meine 70€ besser in Bitcoin investieren als in ein Spiel was nicht stabil läuft usw.!!!!

Grafik ist auch nicht so der Brüller, da sieht GT Sport 1000x besser aus und das läuft auf eine alten PS4!
In Forza habe ich nicht mal Zuschauer am Rand oder auf den Tribünen aber hauptsache Blitzlichter von Fotoapparaten haben sie eingebaut!


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2017)

Forza Week in Review 1-12-17


Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 12-1-17



Latest NVIDIA driver (388.43) address a memory leak issue for Forza Motorsport 7

Latest NVIDIA driver (388.43) address a memory leak issue for Forza Motorsport 7 - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Dezember 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Forza Week in Review 1-12-17
> 
> 
> Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 12-1-17
> ...



Ich möchte nur einmal lesen, dass es keine neuen Probleme gibt, sondern dass bestehende Probleme beseitigt wurde -.-


----------



## bodomatic82 (3. Dezember 2017)

bei mir stürst es öfters mal ab seit win update leider aber ein roll back kommt für mich nicht in frage


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2017)

*Forza Motorsport 7 December Update*




Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 December Update








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPT7VJS-1vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (6. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie ist die Konfusion doch recht groß, wie man eigentlich an die zu gewinnenden Anzüge und Autos in den Ligen kommt.

Einen neuen Porsche (2017 #92 Porsche GT Team 911 RSR) gibt es auch, und sollte jedem bei einem Levelaufstieg (früher oder später) als Belohnung begegnen. Bei mir war es soweit als ich im Fuhrparklevel aufgestiegen bin (dabei wird manchmal die nächste Belohnung neu ausgewählt), und eben dann einen Level weiter aufgelevelt habe, um ihn auch als Belohnung auswählen zu können. 

Der Fachhändler sollte eigentlich einen Mazda MX 5 neu anbieten, wobei das eben nicht der Fall ist, und aus irgend einem Grund wieder dieser Titan Warrior angeboten wird, wie schon vor einem Monat. Ist also schon die zweite Wiederholung beim Fachhändler.

Das neue Autopaket trifft meinen Geschmack eigentlich gar nicht. Und die Ligen laufen noch nicht reibungslos.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Dezember 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Und die Ligen laufen noch nicht reibungslos.



Das ganze Spiel läuft noch nicht reibungslos und das obwohl es schon Anfang Oktober erschien.
Aber hey, sind ja erst 2 Monate -.-

Das Spiel hätte selbst jetzt noch nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen.
Savegames könnten verschwinden, mit neuen Grafiktreibern gibt es im Spiel immer neue Probleme (aktuell wieder ien Memory Leak), einige Dinge (Ligen...) laufen noch nicht richtig, die Performance wurde seit einem Update im November deutlich schlechter...
Da laufen manche Early Access Titel besser.

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste große Windows Update, dann fangen die Probleme wieder von vorne an.

Dieses Spiel ist echt der Gipfel, aber hauptsache das Geld haben sie schon.
Die schlechten Bewertungen bei Amazon und im Microsoft Store sind absolut berechtigt.

Da habe ich mich schön von Forza 6 Apex für PC täuschen lassen, denn das lief hervorragend.
Das it mir echt ein Rätsel, wie man es dann schafft, dass Forza 7 so schlecht ist.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Dezember 2017)

Also ich kann auf Holz klopfen das weder ein Windows Update noch andere Dinge meinen Spielspaß trüben bzw. für Probleme sorgen. Schlechtere Performance konnte ich bisher auch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Blackout2016 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann mich eigentlich auch nicht beklagen, denn es läuft soweit gut rund, wenn... ich nach dem start des Spiels kurz einmal raus tabbe auf den Desktop und dann wieder zurück ins Game. 
Denn falls ich diese Prozedur nicht mache, kriege ich ständige Bildstockungen(teilweise 5 sek. lang)  und eine sehr unregelmäßige Bildrate in den Rennen. Schon komisch aber ich habe auch keine lust darauf die Platte einmal neu aufzusetzen mit Win10 oder das Spiel erneut zu installieren. 

Habt ihr schon mitbekommen dass am 24 Dezember der AM Vantage GT3 ins Spiel kommt 
Aston Martin Vantage GT3 might be coming December 24th - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums

und der 2017er Porsche GT 911 RSR mit dem letzten Game Update/Content ins Spiel integriert wurde?
2017 Porsche #92 Porsche GT Team 911 RSR added December 5 - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums

Sehr Geil!!!


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja, das mit dem Porsche habe ich gesehen - siehe mein Posting weiter oben. (Bin ich auf einer Ignorieren Liste gelandet? Dann sag ich mal: Sorry)

 "Beschwert" habe ich mich darüber, dass die (seit dieser Woche) verfügbaren Ligen, nicht reibungslos laufen. Blackscreens vor einem Rennen, bei denen man dann wegen angeblicher Inaktivität gekickt wird (wobei man ja gar nichts machen kann) oder ewige Ladescreens nach abgebrochener Verbindung während oder nach einem Rennens etc. sind nur zwei der möglichen Probleme.


Anderes Thema: zwei der drei Gears of War Fahrerausrüstungen habe ich heute erhalten. Hat schon wer alle 3 bekommen? Habe Gears 4 schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, und weiß nicht ob ich dann die 3te Ausrüstung noch bekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2017)

Um den 2017 Porsche 911 RSR zu bekommen:


Hab grad gesehen das es den wohl bei dem Rivalen Event gegen Phil Spencer für die Teilnahme gibt 


Oder als Belohnung beim nächsten Stufenaufstieg wenn man wohl alle LvL 4 Wagen besitzt... Naja das werd ich wohl bis Forza 8 nicht schaffen lol...


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Update...


FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED Dec. 14, 2017, 6:23 p.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums




December 14, 2017




Over the past few weeks we have been investigating an issue where a small number of players’ game saves were deleted and unrecoverable if their save was corrupted or if they ran into a connected storage error. As part of our investigation, we have been closely working with the Xbox team to address the issue. In addition to recently introduced platform changes, today’s FM7 update includes a pop-up error notice that will prevent players from mistakenly deleting their game save should they enter this state. 


While we believe the Xbox update will prevent players from entering this state going forward, players who receive this pop-up error in the game will be prevented from continuing in the game and will be asked to contact Forza support for further assistance. This will prevent the player from unwittingly deleting their save (though players will have the option to manually delete the save if they wish).


We regret the trouble this issue has caused for players. 


In addition to the above, today’s update for Forza 7 includes the following improvements:


•	Fixed an issue where players were running into black loading screens in some multiplayer and League sessions and being removed from the race.
•	Fixed an issue where, when entering a multiplayer lobby with Text to Speech or Speech to Text active, navigation would not be possible. In addition, players can now close the text window with use of a keyboard. 
•	Fixed an issue with the Bugatti Type 35, which prevented it from racing in Forza Driver’s Cup races.


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage zu dem Spiel und der Aktivierung. 

Bin nämlich auch schon länger am Überlegen ob ich mir das nicht holen soll. Bin zwar eher der GT Fan, aber leider gibt es das eben nicht für den PC. 

Wie funktionert das mit dem aktivieren? Ich habe im Netz gesehen es gibt die Xbox Version und eben den Windows 10 Key zu kaufen. Kann man sich da einfach die Xbox Version holen und damit irgendwie Zocken am PC? Oder muss ich mir direkt den Key holen dafür? Habe nämlich keine Xbox und werde mir auch bestimmt keine Kaufen dafür.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage zu dem Spiel und der Aktivierung.
> 
> Bin nämlich auch schon länger am Überlegen ob ich mir das nicht holen soll. Bin zwar eher der GT Fan, aber leider gibt es das eben nicht für den PC.
> 
> Wie funktionert das mit dem aktivieren? Ich habe im Netz gesehen es gibt die Xbox Version und eben den Windows 10 Key zu kaufen. Kann man sich da einfach die Xbox Version holen und damit irgendwie Zocken am PC? Oder muss ich mir direkt den Key holen dafür? Habe nämlich keine Xbox und werde mir auch bestimmt keine Kaufen dafür.


1 Key für beide Plattformen, welche du nutzt bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Jack Bones (15. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich habe mal..... Wie funktionert das mit dem aktivieren? .......



Siehe mein Vorschreiber - die Betonung liegt hier aber auf Key. Alle digitalen Keys von Forza 7 sind für Xbox und PC gleichzeitig - Disc-Versionen aus Retailpackungen hingegen nur für Xbox. Die PC-Version kannste demnach nicht beim örtlichen Nahversorger kaufen.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Jupp genau.

Ich würde als erstes mal die Demo saugen


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die rasche Antwort! 

Es gibt eine Demo? Dann wird die mal gezogen.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Ja gibts immer zu Forza. Windows 10 only because DX12.

https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/forza-motorsport-7-demo/9p2xh29364lh


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Dezember 2017)

Jack Bones schrieb:


> Siehe mein Vorschreiber - die Betonung liegt hier aber auf Key. *Alle digitalen Keys von Forza 7 sind für Xbox und PC gleichzeitig - Disc-Versionen aus Retailpackungen hingegen nur für Xbox*. Die PC-Version kannste demnach nicht beim örtlichen Nahversorger kaufen.




Danke für die Ergänzung, der Hinweis ist verdammt wichtig^^


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Mal schauen, vielleicht hole ich mir das nächste Woche. 

Was ich mich immer wieder Frage, wer kauft eigentlich bei M$ oder sonst wo im Store? 70€ für die Standard Edition wenn die im Netz 43€ kostet! Das sind mal eben über 60% mehr Geld für ein und das selbe Spiel!


----------



## Jack Bones (15. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Mal schauen, vielleicht hole ich mir das nächste Woche.
> 
> Was ich mich immer wieder Frage, wer kauft eigentlich bei M$ oder sonst wo im Store? 70€ für die Standard Edition wenn die im Netz 43€ kostet! Das sind mal eben über 60% mehr Geld für ein und das selbe Spiel!



Ich breche (mal wieder) eine Lanze für MS (nicht M$....) und den Store : Ich habe im September mit wenig Aufwand die Ultimate von Forza 7 für ca 43,- € erhalten - direkt im Store von Microsoft. Die von dir erwähnten 70,- € sind eine UVP die ebenfalls bei Steam etc für andere Spiele aufgerufen werden. Im Gegensatz zB zu Steam hat man(n) beim Store aber nicht mit Geolock zu kämpfen und ich kann ohne große Probleme in ausländischen MS-Stores einkaufen. 

Also soooooo grausam finde ich den Store und die dort aufgerufene UVP nicht


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich kaufe weder bei Steam, Origin noch bei Uplay Spiele, wieso auch, günstiger als ebay geht einfach nicht. Und woher das Game ist, ist auch da egal, schließlich gibt es Programme wie Hotspot dafür worüber ich die einmal eben aktivieren muss und schon habe ich auch ein US Spiel was es hier nicht gibt. Ist ganz einfach da. 

Aber 43€ für die Ultimate ist schon günstig! Aktuell werden dafür 100€ fällig, was ich niemals für ein Spiel bezahlen werde! Wenn Games mal bei den Plattformen im Angebot sind, sind die oft schon recht günstig und manchmal auch günstiger als ebay, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Zu 99% kaufe ich nur noch bei ebay die Keys und bis jetzt hatte ich mit gar keinem Probleme.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Dezember 2017)

Juhu ich darf Forza wieder runterladen. Weil win 10 doch recht merkwürdig ist.
Ich habe win 10 neu installiert. Weil der PC nicht mehr lief. Nur war nicht Windows schuld sondern eine kaputte Grafikkarte.
Also heute mit neuer Karte wieder gestartet. Die SSD für Apps gewählt wo Forza schon drauf ist. Windows sagt dann da sind Apps drauf und wenn ich SSD verwenden will müssen die Apps gelöscht werden. 
Wer kommt nur auf so komische Ideen?

Freue mich schon mit meiner beschissenen  Leitung 100 GB zu laden.


----------



## fatlace (15. Dezember 2017)

vorsicht bei den ganzen keys bei amazon isw, dort gibt es massive probleme mit den aktivieren und runterladen des spiels.
hat ein kollege von mir auch durch als es bei amazon die ultimate edition für 35€ gab


----------



## onlygaming (15. Dezember 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> vorsicht bei den ganzen keys bei amazon isw, dort gibt es massive probleme mit den aktivieren und runterladen des spiels.
> hat ein kollege von mir auch durch als es bei amazon die ultimate edition für 35€ gab


Würde auch bei unserösen Key Seiten aufpassen nem Kollegen wurde Horizon 3 nach zwei Wochen gesperrt

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Dann wendet man sich an den Verkäufer und der soll einem einen neuen geben. Ist auch nicht das Problem, wird meist nämlich direkt gemacht. 

Aber ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten sparen um jeden Cent. Wenn ich schon bei ebay kaufe, dann meist bei IGX4U oder MMOGA wo ich schon diverse Keys gekauft habe. Von den Sachen aus Fernost lasse ich die Finger. 

Wenn ein Spiel normal bei Steam oder sonst wo 50-70€ Kostet und IGX4U oder andere in dem Bereich 30-35€ veranschlagen ist das okay, da passiert nichts. Aber es gibt leider immer mal wieder diese Händler die dann Keys für 10€ anbieten. Da sollte jeder merken, dass es da oft Probleme gibt und was nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Wer den Aussenseiter Erfolg noch braucht bzw. bei der Beschaffung helfen möchte am kommenden Sonntag bitte hier anmelden und teilnehmen 

Forza Motorsport 7 - Außenseiter Erfolg - Xbox-Passion.de

Doodle


----------



## Galford (21. Dezember 2017)

In den aktuellen Forzathons gibt es u.a. mit dem Ferrari F12 Berlinetta und dem Aston Martin V12 Zagato recht ansprechende Preise, wie ich finde. So kann es weitergehen.

Ich würde mir nur mal wünschen, der Porsche GT3 RS würde endlich mal zu bekommen zu sein.


----------



## JanJake (26. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine andere blöde Frage. Unterstützt Forza 7 die Auflösung 5040x1050? Weil die Demo tut es nicht! Da kann ich mit DS 4K einstellen, aber eben nicht meine 5040x1050.


----------



## fatlace (26. Dezember 2017)

nein, unterstützt auch kein 21:9, was sehr schade ist.


----------



## Isrian (26. Dezember 2017)

Echt nicht? Bei Horizon 3 geht 21:9.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2017)

Google sagt wenn man native Auflösung oder Desktopauflösung wählt funktioniert es.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1azYuGnJ78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## huenni87 (2. Januar 2018)

Das Video deckt sich auch mit meinem Gefühl. Deswegen war Forza 7 für mich auch eine echte Enttäuschung. Ich hatte einfach irgendwie mehr erwartet als einen Arcaderacer. Dachte der Realismusgrad geht eher in die gleiche Richtung wie Gran Turismo. Simcade eben. Nachdem ich immer nur mit PS und PC unterwegs war und immer wieder las und hörte wie gut Forza mittlerweile ist, das Referenzspiel im Racing und auch mittlerweile echt realistisch, waren meine Ansprüche vmtl. auch einfach zu hoch.

Interessant fand ich vor allem die Passage zum Sound. Gerade Forza wurde auch in Tests immer für seine guten Sounds gelobt. Jetzt sagt er das der Sound überhaupt nicht zum original passt und er weis es wohl am besten.

Er will ja auch noch so ein Video zu GT Sport machen. Ich denke das wird ähnlich ausfallen. Als Spiel gut, als richtige Sim nicht realistisch genug. Mal gucken was er da zum Sound sagt. Aber er bemängelt ja hier schon das Reifenquietschen. Bei GT ist das noch schlimmer.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2018)

Der Herr Seyffarth hat offensichtlich bei der Auswahl seiner Thumbnails immer noch nichts dazugelernt.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2018)

Warum ?


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2018)

Weil sein Thumbnail hier und in seinem Project CARS 2 Video den Zuschauer von vornherein in eine gewisse - negative - Richtung lenkt, bevor man das Video überhaupt gesehen hat und somit eine objektive Meinungsbildung erschwert.


----------



## huenni87 (2. Januar 2018)

In dem Video geht es unterm Strich doch aber nicht darum das der Zuschauer von Seyffarth eine neutrale objektive Bewertung bekommt um sich dann selbst ein Bild zu machen, sondern darum das Seyffarth subjektiv seine Meinung über das Produkt sagt. Dabei geht es um den Schwerpunkt Realismus und da fällt Forza 7 nun mal komplett durch. Daher passt das Thumbnail.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2018)

Hm, da hast du natürlich Recht. Trotzdem finde ich, dass er seine Meinung auch auf eine etwas weniger reißerische Art kundtun sollte.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2018)

Er teilt seine Meinung und das ist sein gutes Recht. Dagegen kann auch SMS nix machen auch wenn sie es versucht haben


----------



## huenni87 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sogar gut so. Gerade bei PC2. Das Spiel hat ein Haufen Potenzial, wie Teil 1 auch schon. Leider macht PC2 vieles aber dabei wenig wirklich richtig gut. Die vielen Bugs sind dann eben die Krönung. Trotzdem wird das Spiel überall nur gelobt und auch einige Rennfahrer haben ja bei der Entwicklung geholfen und heben das Teil in den Himmel. Daher finde ich es gut wenn ein Rennfahrer auch mal deutlich und ehrlich sagt das es gar nicht so toll ist im Bezug auf Realismus. 

Außerdem bezog sich das Video ja auf den Realismus Check auf der Nordschleife. Beim Hockenheimvideo war es ja schon deutlich besser. Außer die Strafen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Januar 2018)

Es mir egal was er sagt, mir macht es Spaß mit Gamepad, egal ob es nun Sim oder Arcade ist. Schade nur das ich erst wieder paar Runden drehen werde wenn ich meine 200 MBit/s FTTH habe. Vorher tu ich mir den neuen Download nicht an. 
Aber ja, Forza hat viele Baustellen. Statt immer mehr Autos ins Spiel zu bringen, sollte man für Forza 8 wirklich mal mehr am Spiel selber arbeiten.


----------



## HyperBeast (3. Januar 2018)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Das Video deckt sich auch mit meinem Gefühl. Deswegen war Forza 7 für mich auch eine echte Enttäuschung. Ich hatte einfach irgendwie mehr erwartet als einen Arcaderacer. Dachte der Realismusgrad geht eher in die gleiche Richtung wie Gran Turismo. Simcade eben. Nachdem ich immer nur mit PS und PC unterwegs war und immer wieder las und hörte wie gut Forza mittlerweile ist, das Referenzspiel im Racing und auch mittlerweile echt realistisch, waren meine Ansprüche vmtl. auch einfach zu hoch.
> 
> Interessant fand ich vor allem die Passage zum Sound. Gerade Forza wurde auch in Tests immer für seine guten Sounds gelobt. Jetzt sagt er das der Sound überhaupt nicht zum original passt und er weis es wohl am besten.
> 
> Er will ja auch noch so ein Video zu GT Sport machen. Ich denke das wird ähnlich ausfallen. Als Spiel gut, als richtige Sim nicht realistisch genug. Mal gucken was er da zum Sound sagt. Aber er bemängelt ja hier schon das Reifenquietschen. Bei GT ist das noch schlimmer.



Er testet die Spiele ja auf Wunsch der Community und gibt einfach sein Feedback als Rennfahrer. Das Forza 7 und GT Sport als Arcade Sim hier durchfallen ist eine ganz klare Sache. Forza 7 und GT Sport sind auch keine wirklichen Simulationen,dass sieht man in jedem Video wie die Autos fahren. War klar, dass die Kritik hierhärter  ausfällt, ist aber auch klar, wenn der Großteil mit Gamepad fährt und einfach ein paar Autos auf hübschen Strecken bewegen will.

PC2 war einfach mal ein Fail mit dem Zeitabspruch obwohl das Auto nicht von der Strecke gekommen ist. ^^
Das ganze Spiel ist allerdings immernoch ein Fail und ist erstmal endgültig von der Festplatte geflogen, KI Mangelhaft, Multiplayer Mangelhaft, Fahrphysik im Grenzbereich teilweise fragwürdig, zig Abstürze.... Kampagne sinnlos da man von der KI permanent abgeschossen wird und Multiplayer stürzt permanent ab.

Forza 7 läuft dagegen sehr ordentlich, da konnte ich bisher keine groben Schnitzer verbuchen, auch wenn ich die KI aus Forza 6 besser fand als in Forza 7, das kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## huenni87 (3. Januar 2018)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Er testet die Spiele ja auf Wunsch der Community und gibt einfach sein Feedback als Rennfahrer. Das Forza 7 und GT Sport als Arcade Sim hier durchfallen ist eine ganz klare Sache. Forza 7 und GT Sport sind auch keine wirklichen Simulationen,dass sieht man in jedem Video wie die Autos fahren. War klar, dass die Kritik hierhärter  ausfällt, ist aber auch klar, wenn der Großteil mit Gamepad fährt und einfach ein paar Autos auf hübschen Strecken bewegen will.
> 
> PC2 war einfach mal ein Fail mit dem Zeitabspruch obwohl das Auto nicht von der Strecke gekommen ist. ^^
> Das ganze Spiel ist allerdings immernoch ein Fail und ist erstmal endgültig von der Festplatte geflogen, KI Mangelhaft, Multiplayer Mangelhaft, Fahrphysik im Grenzbereich teilweise fragwürdig, zig Abstürze.... Kampagne sinnlos da man von der KI permanent abgeschossen wird und Multiplayer stürzt permanent ab.
> ...



Bin ich bei dir. Ich erwarte auch ein recht "hartes Urteil" bzgl. GT Sport von ihm. Allerdings muss ich eben sagen das GT Sport vom Realismusgrad her für mich halt ein Simcade ist. Es vermittelt schon gut das Gefühl und fährt sich vor allem mit Lenkrad sehr gut, die Autos lassen sich aber etwas leichter bewegen und dank Fahrhilfen kann eigentlich jeder in dem Spiel gut sein. Außerdem ist die Steuerung sehr gut an ein Gamepad angepasst. 

Ähnlich hatte ich es auch bei Forza erwartet. Das war halt meine Annahme. Mit leuchtenden Augen und großer Freude saß ich dann da vor meinem Lenkrad und war dann eben doch etwas vom Fahrgefühl enttäuscht. Zu sagen es ist ein Arcade Titel klingt immer doof weil man es so irgendwie auf die Stufe eines Need for Speed stellt. So schlimm ist es dann aber nun auch bei weitem nicht.  Allerdings finde ich das Fahrverhalten nicht sehr viel realistischer als bspw. bei Forza Horizon 3. 

Ist Forza 7 deswegen schlecht? Auf keinen Fall. Das wollte ich auch nie sagen. Es genügt nur meinen Ansprüchen nicht. Wenn ich Arcade Titel spielen will, ist mir Horizon doch lieber. Open World, extremes Tuning, bisschen Chaos, dabei aber doch nicht übertrieben wie bspw. damals ein Blur. Das spiele ich dann auch mit Pad und packe nicht extra das Lenkrad aus. Wenn ich aber bpsw. auf dem Nürburgring mit einem GT3 Boliden fahre, will ich das möglichst realistisch. GT Sport stellt dabei eine Ausnahme dar weil mein Freundeskreis auf der Playstation spielt und nicht am PC. Daher und weil Project Cars 2 einfach total Bugverseucht ist spiele ich mit denen eben GT Sport auf PS4. Ansonsten dann eben die bekannten Sims am PC. 

GT Sport wollte ich mir eigentlich gar nicht kaufen wegen PCars 2. Aber nach einigen Rennen Offline und Online die in der Regel mit großen Problemen starteten, abliefen oder endeten haben wir da schnell den Spaß dran verloren. Dann eben doch GT Sport und das spiele ich mittlerweile echt gerne. Ab einer entsprechenden Fahrer- und Fairnesswertung laufen auch die meisten Onlinerennen echt gut und Fair ab.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Januar 2018)

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch im "Angebot" für 45€ gekauft. Hatte anfangs Probleme, das Spiel zu spielen. 

Ich konnte  mich nicht in Xbox Live anmelden, weil das Fenster sich immer geschlossen hat. Da musste ich auch erstmal probieren. Und ja gefühlt stottert das Spiel immer stärker umso länger man spielt. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Und kann man die Dynamische Optimierung auch irgendwie ganz deaktivieren?


----------



## FrenzKTM (5. Januar 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch im "Angebot" für 45€ gekauft. Hatte anfangs Probleme, das Spiel zu spielen.
> 
> Ich konnte  mich nicht in Xbox Live anmelden, weil das Fenster sich immer geschlossen hat. Da musste ich auch erstmal probieren. Und ja gefühlt stottert das Spiel immer stärker umso länger man spielt. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Und kann man die Dynamische Optimierung auch irgendwie ganz deaktivieren?



Stimmt! Seit dem letzten Windowspatch. Stottert nur noch oder stürzt ab


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2018)

Auch das ist ein Problem das ich selbst nie hatte mit Forza lol...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Januar 2018)

Naja Abstürze hatte ich jetzt auch keine, aber stottern tut es immer wieder mal.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2018)

Den 911 RSR von der Challenge gabs übrigens vorhin im Postfach...


----------



## Galford (5. Januar 2018)

Somit hab ich zwei. Der 599 GTO war ebenso im Postfach, genauso wie zwei Halo-Fahrerausrüstungen (für die dritte habe ich mich nicht qualifiziert, weil ich kein Halo oder Halo Wars gespielt habe)


----------



## HyperBeast (9. Januar 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Naja Abstürze hatte ich jetzt auch keine, aber stottern tut es immer wieder mal.



Am Anfang hatte ich immer mal wieder Abstürze, mit dem Stottern musste ich ab und zu mal mit Alt + Tab zu Windows wechseln danach war das Problem wieder weg. Alles sehr verwirrend am Anfang auch die Fahrphysik ist an manchen Stellen echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man von reinen Simulationen kommt und mit Lenkrad fährt. Meistens habe ich das Gefühl ich sollte eher mit dem Xbox Controller starten. ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Januar 2018)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Am Anfang hatte ich immer mal wieder Abstürze, mit dem Stottern musste ich ab und zu mal mit Alt + Tab zu Windows wechseln danach war das Problem wieder weg. Alles sehr verwirrend am Anfang auch die Fahrphysik ist an manchen Stellen echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man von reinen Simulationen kommt und mit Lenkrad fährt. Meistens habe ich das Gefühl ich sollte eher mit dem Xbox Controller starten. ^^




Ging mir genau so,  bin viel in Assetto Corsa usw gefahren.  Abstürze hatte ich aber nur nach einem Rennen und dann ohne Fehlermeldung auf den Desktop. Das Ruckeln konnte ich besiegen in dem ich auf meiner HDD um die 200GB extra Platz gemacht habe. Ansonsten läuft es eigentlich ziemlich gut mit einem Mix aus Ultra und 2-3 unnötigen Einstellungen auf Hoch + 8x MSSA zwischen 60-75FPS. 


Ich würde es aber auch nicht mit Lenkrad spielen, zumindest für mich besteht da kein Reiz.


----------



## addicTix (10. Januar 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das Ruckeln konnte ich besiegen in dem ich auf meiner HDD um die 200GB extra Platz gemacht habe. Ansonsten läuft es eigentlich ziemlich gut mit einem Mix aus Ultra und 2-3 unnötigen Einstellungen auf Hoch + 8x MSSA zwischen 60-75FPS.


Es schadet nie regelmäßig mal die HDD zu defragmentieren, das kann die Performance spürbar verbessern, vor allem wenn man viel installiert und deinstalliert.
Und eventuell wäre es nicht so abwägig wenn du MSAA von x8 auf x4 reduzierst, die Performance sollte dadurch deutlich besser sein und die Grafik nicht viel schlechter.
Gegebenenfalls mit einem Postfilter wie FXAA, SMAA etc. nachglätten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2018)

addicTix schrieb:


> Es schadet nie regelmäßig mal die HDD zu defragmentieren, das kann die Performance spürbar verbessern, vor allem wenn man viel installiert und deinstalliert.
> Und eventuell wäre es nicht so abwägig wenn du MSAA von x8 auf x4 reduzierst, die Performance sollte dadurch deutlich besser sein und die Grafik nicht viel schlechter.
> Gegebenenfalls mit einem Postfilter wie FXAA, SMAA etc. nachglätten.




Gefühlt macht 4x MSAA oder 8xMSAA kaum einen Unterschied an der Performance. Hab sogar mit 8xMSAA noch teils deutliche Treppen, denke einfach das hier MSAA nicht so aggressiv greift . Mir reichen die 75FPS, aber den Tipp mit der Festplatte könnte ich echt mal probieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Januar 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gefühlt macht 4x MSAA oder 8xMSAA kaum einen Unterschied an der Performance. Hab sogar mit 8xMSAA noch teils deutliche Treppen, denke einfach das hier MSAA nicht so aggressiv greift . Mir reichen die 75FPS, aber den Tipp mit der Festplatte könnte ich echt mal probieren.



Also bei mir macht das MSAA von 8x auf 4x ca. 20 FPS aus


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also bei mir macht das MSAA von 8x auf 4x ca. 20 FPS aus



Bei welcher Auflösung?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bei welcher Auflösung?



1920x1080


----------



## ak1504 (15. Januar 2018)

Hyundai Veloster Free Car Pack


Forza Motorsport - Hyundai Veloster Free Car Pack


----------



## Galford (16. Januar 2018)

Der nächste DLC aus dem AutoPass (z.B. enthalten in der Ultimate Edition / DLC natürlich auch separat erhältlich)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsviS50N544

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Seven new cars coming to Forza Motorsport 7 starting on January 16!
> ​
> - 2017 BMW #24 BMW Team RLL M6 GTLM
> - 1997 Lotus Elise GT1
> ...



Der Porsche und der VW sind nicht im Trailer - warum auch immer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2018)

Subaru 360 und Die Ente, wer fährt freiwillig solche "Autos"? Der Rest sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus. Aber warum immer nur mehr Autos? Mehr Strecken und mehr Meisterschaften wäre viel Sinnvoller. Das Vanilla Spiel hat doch schon 700 Autos und somit mehr als man jemals fahren wird.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (16. Januar 2018)

Weiß jemand wie man das Problem mit den Abstürzen an zufälligen Zeitpunkten zu beheben ist? Nervt ja schon etwas..


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2018)

Changelog


FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED Jan. 16, 2018, 10:01 a.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## MD61 (19. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Subaru 360 und Die Ente, wer fährt freiwillig solche "Autos"? Der Rest sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus. Aber warum immer nur mehr Autos? Mehr Strecken und mehr Meisterschaften wäre viel Sinnvoller. Das Vanilla Spiel hat doch schon 700 Autos und somit mehr als man jemals fahren wird.



Wäre auch dafür dass mehr Strecken und Meisterschaften hinzugefügt werden und nicht immer nur Auto's.


----------



## Galford (19. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mehr Strecken und mehr Meisterschaften wäre viel Sinnvoller.



Ach, 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenig Strecken? Sind doch so um die 30. Andere Rennspiele bieten da auch nicht mehr. Und denk mal an früher, so zu NFS 3-4 Zeiten. Da hatte man 8-9 Autos und genauso viele Strecken und man fuhr da Tage/Wochenlang ohne das es langweilig wurde.




Wenn ihr den Autopass kauft (z.B. in der Ultimate Edition), dann beschwert euch doch bitte nicht darüber, dass ihr die Autopakete bekommt, für die ihr (hoffentlich) bewusst (vorab) Geld ausgegeben habt.

Das mir schon von Anfang an die Streckenanzahl zu wenig war, hatte ich auch bereits geschrieben - zumindest daher wäre ich auch für mehr Strecken (die kommen aber nicht mit dem Autopass).


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Januar 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Ach,
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Danke Galford, dass du das gezeigt hast. Da sieht man schön, wie manche immer das schreiben, was gerade passt.
Ich habe damals schon geschrieben, dass es recht wenig Strecken sind und andere haben rumposaunt, dass das doch genug Strecken sind.
Jetzt kommen genau die und meinen sie hätten gerne mehr Strecken. Ja was denn jetzt? 

Das Spiel wurde doch auch für Sammler gemacht. Das wurde sogar anfangs so kommuniziert. Deswegen gibt es alle möglichen Autos und eben auch die, die kaum zum Fahren geeignet sind, weil sie einfach zu alt und  uninteressant sind.
Ich habe mir damals auch die Ultimate Edition gekauft, das gebe ich auch gerne zu. Ich wollte einfach alle Autos haben, die noch ins Spiel kommen und genau das habe ich jetzt.
Mir war aber klar, dass da auch so uralte Karren debei sein werden, die mich nicht interessieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Januar 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Ach,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke das du ein altes Zitat von mir nochmal gesucht hast 
Anfangs fand ich die Strecken Anzahl auch genug, aber inzwischen wäre Nachschub recht. z.b. könnte man mal Offroad Strecken bringen für die ganzen Offroad Autos im Spiel.
Ich würde für einen Strecken DLC sogar Geld bezahlen. 

Und natürlich weis ich das man mit der Ultimate Version den Auto Pass hat und so die Autopacks auch bekommt.


----------



## daxone (27. Januar 2018)

hallo, ich hab seit ner weile das problem wenn ich was einstelle in forza 7, das wenn ich das menü dann verlasse jedesmal die grafik grün wird und das spiel komisch gross so das man nur noch ein viertel erkennt auf dem monitor? weis da jemand was. das ist absolut zum kotzen


----------



## ak1504 (16. Februar 2018)

*Forza Motorsport 7 February Update + Dell Gaming Car Pack*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 February Update

Changelog: FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED Feb. 15, 2018, 12:41 p.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums



*
Forza Racing Championship 2018*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Racing Championship 2018






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAwP0h1KcSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_"Esports Features Coming to Forza 7
We’re always looking for new ways to deliver a phenomenal experience to both players and fans alike and we’ve got a number of new, esports-centric features lined up for Forza Motorsport 7. Today, we’re excited to share the first two features: Spectate and Seed the Grid. These exciting features are a cornerstone of the Forza Motorsport 7 esports experience and, since they last appeared in Forza Motorsport 6, have been rethought and redeveloped from the ground up for Forza Motorsport 7 to deliver a dramatically improved on-track experience for both drivers and viewers:

Spectate 
Watch live multiplayer races with our brand new Spectate feature. Improved camera transitions and performance means you’ll never miss the action. Positioning data for on-track cars is 100% precise as well, which means that what players see in Spectate is exactly what’s happening in the race.

Seed the Grid 
Players will be able to set up multiplayer races just as they like with the new Seed the Grid feature. Lobby hosts can now manually set the grid order during race setup, and a completely overhauled interface offers hosts and viewers alike new details, like real-time player grid position changes.

Both Spectate and Seed the Grid will be added as part of our February content update for Forza Motorsport 7 and represent just the start of our esports feature set."_


----------



## Frostkeule (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo leute
Ich wollte mal wissen gibt es eigentlich Forza 7 clans weil ich nix finde könnt ihr da weiter helfen bitte, spiele das ganze über den Pc

MFG
Martin


----------



## Frostkeule (23. Februar 2018)

niemad????


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Februar 2018)

Kann dir leider nicht helfen. Habe kein Fratzenbuch Account und lebe gut damit.


----------



## Frostkeule (24. Februar 2018)

Ist ja ok hat niemand von dir verlangt das du das haben mußt evt kann jemand.


----------



## Isrian (24. Februar 2018)

Was haben die Forza Clubs mit Facebook zu tun? Gar nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob bei Motorsport 7 auch Clubs vorhanden sind. Ich besitze nur Horizon 3.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Februar 2018)

Die Frage war nach Clans nicht Clubs. Und deutsche Forza Communitys die regelmäßig Rennen fahren gibts galube nicht mehr bis auf die mir bekannte FB Gruppe mit über 3K Mitgliedern.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2018)

Kann es sein, dass das Forzathon immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert?
Ich habe kürzlich einige Challenges aus dem Forzathon beendet, als ich ins Forzathon geschaut habe, wurde das aber nicht registriert.
Als ich das Spiel am nächsten Tag gespielt habe, war es dann auf einmal abgehakt.

Außerdem habe ich gemerkt, dass es immer noch arg hängt / ruckelt, wenn ich die Autos in meiner Liste durchgehe oder wenn ich neue Autos kaufe.

Ich habe das Spiel lange nicht mehr gespielt, weil es nicht rund lief. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass es nach 5 Monaten immer noch nicht einwandfrei läuft.
Ich dachte schon, dass es nur an der PC Version liegt, also habe ich es auf meiner XBox geladen und gespielt, aber da habe ich die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## FrenzKTM (28. Februar 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Forzathon immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert?
> Ich habe kürzlich einige Challenges aus dem Forzathon beendet, als ich ins Forzathon geschaut habe, wurde das aber nicht registriert.
> Als ich das Spiel am nächsten Tag gespielt habe, war es dann auf einmal abgehakt.
> 
> ...



Forzathon hat bei Forza Motorsport 7 noch nie richtig funktioniert. Spiele Forza 7 auf der XBX und am PC, es ist jeweils anders.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. März 2018)

Einfach Schade, dass so viel Potential verschenkt wird. Das Spiel wäre richtig gut, wenn alles funktionieren würde und wenn es anständig laufen würde.
Naja, dann spiele ich eben weiterhin PCARS 2 und vielleicht läuft ja Forza 7 irgendwann mal so, wie es sollte.


----------



## FrenzKTM (2. März 2018)

Und jetzt ist noch XBOX live down


----------



## FrenzKTM (2. März 2018)

Und starten will Forza7 am PC auch nicht mehr 

Dafür funktioniert der Forzathon wenigstens jetzt an der XBox X


----------



## ak1504 (2. März 2018)

Forzathon geht auf PC bei mir und auch sonst keine Probleme. Ich verwende aber auch kein lokales Windows Profil. Wenn man das macht hat man auch die beschriebenen Probleme.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. März 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Forzathon geht auf PC bei mir und auch sonst keine Probleme. Ich verwende aber auch kein lokales Windows Profil. Wenn man das macht hat man auch die beschriebenen Probleme.



Bei mir ist das Forzathon immer zeitverzögert und wird nie nach dem Rennen aktualisiert und das obowhl ich auch schon lange kein lokales Konto mehr habe.


----------



## ak1504 (2. März 2018)

Hm na gut...

2 Sachen kannst probieren die anderen halfen:

[Sammelthread] Forza Motorsport 7 - Seite 64 - ComputerBase Forum

[Sammelthread] Forza Motorsport 7 - Seite 64 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## mr-scotty1980 (3. März 2018)

hallo, wo kann man denn patches runterladen mfg


----------



## Rage1988 (3. März 2018)

mr-scotty1980 schrieb:


> hallo, wo kann man denn patches runterladen mfg



Im Windows Store  unter "Updates".
Ich habe die autom. Updates deaktiviert und muss alles manuell starten. Wenn du es noch auf automatisch hast, werden Updates automatisch geladen.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2018)

Update


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 March Update


----------



## Frostkeule (7. März 2018)

Hätte da noch was aktuell, ich fahre die Trucks könnt ihr mir sagen warum die alles einfach mal so viel schneller auf der geradenen sind, in der Kurver komm ich ran beim beschleunigen und ab 170 habe ich das gefühl der Gegner hat 500 ps mehr wie ich. Habe auch schon an der übersetzung gearbeitet aber ab 170 bekommt der Gegner einen mega boost unfd ich bin jetz von 100% drivatar runter auf 40% und immer noch keine chance.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. März 2018)

Frostkeule schrieb:


> Hätte da noch was aktuell, ich fahre die Trucks könnt ihr mir sagen warum die alles einfach mal so viel schneller auf der geradenen sind, in der Kurver komm ich ran beim beschleunigen und ab 170 habe ich das gefühl der Gegner hat 500 ps mehr wie ich. Habe auch schon an der übersetzung gearbeitet aber ab 170 bekommt der Gegner einen mega boost unfd ich bin jetz von 100% drivatar runter auf 40% und immer noch keine chance.



Hast du deinen Truck mit Teilen geupgradet und somit an die max. Stufe dieses Rennens angepasst?

Die KI verstehe ich manchmal aber auch nicht. Ich fahre immer mit der gleichen Drivatar Schwierigkeitsstufe, in manchen Rennen kann ich aber fahren wie ich möchte und die KI zieht mich locker ab.
Das hatte ich erst neulich wieder. Da habe ich eine Rennserie im Singleplayer beendet und habe eine neue begonnen. Bei der alten Serie habe ich immer locker gewonnen und bei der neuen Rennserie wurde ich auf einmal nur noch 6. Platz. Ich fahre immer mit Streckenlänge "lang".


----------



## Frostkeule (8. März 2018)

Ausgebaut habe ich nix alle trucks haben die selbe stufe nur sind die alle schneller. Wird der Mp noch gefixt weil so wie das gerade ist macht das kein spass.


----------



## ak1504 (9. März 2018)

Was soll mit dem MP sein ?


----------



## Frostkeule (9. März 2018)

Ist das normal das wenn man sich leicht berührt das man gleich so abliegt? ich war ejtzt 2-3 mal bei rallycross und wenn die autos dort sich berühern passiert nix aber in forza geht das mal garnicht. Habe mal Grand Tourismo und assetto corsa  probiert da passiert nix wenn man den anderen berührt.  Dann weiß nicht ob das euch auch schon aufgefallen ist, das die Autos sich ganz kommisch bewegen was das überholen sehr schwer macht als ob der andere beschissenes internet hat das auto hoppelt mal Vor dann zurück . Weiß nicht so schlecht war forz noch nie und ich spiele es seit teil 1 bis jetzt und auf der xbox.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2018)

Schöne Ingame Hinweise nun wenn ein Update raus kam mit Link zum Forum und auch hinzugefügte Wagen der Autopakete nun direkt nach Start des Games nach erscheinen dieser auf einen Blick.


----------



## FrenzKTM (12. März 2018)

Trotzdem funktioniert FM7 am PC immer noch nicht richtig.  Es nervt mich nur noch.  Auf der Konsole geht es mittlerweile.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2018)

Leider traurig für die die betroffen sind. Ich kann da zum Glück auf Holz klopfen.


----------



## onlygaming (1. April 2018)

Moin, aktuell ist FM7 für 59€ (Ultimate) zu haben, lohnt sich das oder gibt es noch bessere Sale´s? Also muss das Spiel nicht auf biegen und brechen haben aber wäre bestimmt schon ganz nice.. ^^


----------



## Watefuhc (15. April 2018)

Hat sich das Problem mit den Trollen in den Multiplayer-Rennen überhaupt gelegt?


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 April Content Update


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 April Content Update


Changelog


https://forums.forzamotorsport.net/...ATED-Mar--3--2018--10-25-a-m.aspx#post_907332


----------



## Galford (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9tNfW8iMxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 May Update


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2018)

Neuigkeiten






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ja1ROswKEuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ElenaFantasy (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe natürlich nicht gespielt, aber mein Bruder ... kann sich nicht losreißen und ruft mich ständig an


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2018)

Juni Update

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 June Update

Changelog 

FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED June 5, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-mbtWKVpn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2_DcY22erE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sim Commander and all SimXperience products are now compatible with Forza Motorsport 7.

*Requirements:

Gaming PC
Windows 10
Forza Motorsport 7
Sim Commander 4 version 4.1.2.x or higher

*Compatible with:

AccuForce Simulation Steering System
GS-5 G-Force Pressure Seat
SimVibe Multi-Dimensional Tactile Feedback System
Stage Series Motion Simulators

*Instruction:

Download and install latest version of Forza Motorsport 7 (FM7)
Launch Forza Motorsport 7 - Navigate to "Options", then go to "HUD" 
Scroll to bottom of list and locate:
Data Out
Data Out IP Address
Data Out IP Port

Change to :
Data Out - ON
Data Out IP Address - 127.0.0.1
Data Out IP Port - 10001
Press Enter to save changes and then exit FM7 

Update Sim Commander 4 to 4.1.2.x or higher
Open Sim Commander 4 and then click "Control Center". 
From the main Control Center window, click "Auto Discover"
Forza Motorsport 7 Sim Setup Button will be added
Close "Control Center"
From main window, double click on large FM7 icon and Forza will launch

You will now have full SimXperience support in Forza Motorsport 7. We hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dK-p53pgD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2018)

Forza Monthly July






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sI0sTDOJtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2018)

Von Reddit:


*Top Gear Car Pack:*

2018 Mclaren 720S
2017 Ferrari 812 Superfast
2018 KTM #22 True Racing X-Bow GT4
2017 VUHL 05RR
1958 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Sprint Veloce
1964 Porsche 904 Carrera GTS
2018 Exomotive Exocet Sport V8 XP-5

*Free Cars in July:*

1971 Porsche #23 917/20
2019 Porsche 911 GT3 RS

*New Features/Changes in July 10th update:*

New "Stig" driver gear for everyone

Collection system revamped. All "Normal" cars will no longer be locked behind community events and will be purchasable at any time. FE cars and Unicorns remain locked.

Price Crates will no longer contain cars.

Lobby hosts gain the ability to kick people during the race.

Scrolling through the garage or the dealer supposedly fixed. Will no longer cause freezes and stutters.

*Planned Features and Changes NOT INCLUDED IN THIS UPDATE:*

Formula Drift Car pack for Forza Horizon 4 pre-orders

Drift Suspension upgrade for most cars to increase stance and steering angle.

Along with a new drifting score system

Track Limits still being worked on.

Same for the experimental drag mode.

Leaderboard wipe will soon happen.

T10 hinting at "the most updates" they have ever released in July, August and September.

FM8 and Expansions currently not in development. Team is set to work on improving the FM7 experience first before all else. New tracks are a maybe.

That's all we know for now.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2018)

*New FFB for Forza Motorsport 7 (WIP)*


New FFB for Forza Motorsport 7 (WIP) | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juli 2018)

Falls das jemand testen möchte und auch bereit ist Feedback dazu abzugeben dann bitte auf dem Discord dort oder direkt beim guten Siimors auf Discord melden. 

Dies ist die Beispieldatei für die neuen aktuellen und einstellbaren ffb Einstellungen mit jedem Parameter erklärt: EmuFFBSettings

Eine vorläufige Datei da noch alles WIP und es wird bald noch ein paar mehr Parameter geben


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2018)

*July Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 July Update





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juli 2018)

Na da sind einige geile Autos dabei. Vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal wieder spielen. Ich habe es seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Galford (10. Juli 2018)

> Previously locked cars that were only available for completing certain events (or available in Specialty Dealer) will now be available to all players to purchase with in-game credits.​



Gut, von den ganz normalen Autos fehlen mir noch 6, weil die noch gelocked sind. Was sich jetzt dann mit dem Update ja ändern wird.

FEs fehlen mir dann noch 2. Wobei das nicht ganz stimmt. Die FEs (und die anderen Autos) die ich von ForzaRC Live-Steams bekommen habe, haben eine Autowertung von 0. Das bedeutet, ich muss darauf warten, bis man die gewinnen kann (Forzathon, Liga etc.), und ich Versionen mit Autowert bekommen kann. Umständlicher ging es wohl nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juli 2018)

New FFB WIP!! Forza 7 PC wheel impressions/settings guide UPDATED | Page 4


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Forza Racing Championship 2018 Series 2 Round 1
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://watch.forzarc.com[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juli 2018)

Forza 7 ist aktuell 50% reduziert bis 30.7.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juli 2018)

Habe vor ein paar Monaten zu einem ähnlichen Prreis zugeschlagen. Lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir kürzlich das Logitech G920 gekauft und es macht echt eine Menge Spaß. Trotzdem füht sich das Lenkrad in PC2 besser an, als in FM7.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2018)

*Forza Summer Update*


Forza Motorsport - Forza Summer Update


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juli 2018)

Mikrotransaktionen: Forza 7 entfernt Preiskisten und Tokens - ComputerBase


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Mikrotransaktionen: Forza 7 entfernt Preiskisten und Tokens - ComputerBase



Hah, gut dass ich nur ca. 5 Kisten mit ingame Wärung gekauft habe.
Die in den Kisten erhältlichen Autos sind dann für alle frei verfügbar.
Da werden sich die ärgern, die regelmäßig ihre ingame Währung dafür ausgegeben haben


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2018)

Warum ? Man bekommt doch was dafür. Ich finde eher schade das die Devs sich jetzt drum kümmern müssen ein anderes System für die Mod Karten zu basteln nur weil plötzlich jede Art von Kisten übertrieben AF geflamed wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juli 2018)

Die Karten und Kisten hätten sie sich gleich sparen können. Fand ich in Forza 6 schon nicht gut. Die Zeit die man für so was braucht hätte man z.b. in eine Qualy stecken können. Wenn man schon Motorsport im Titel hat, sollte man doch endlich mal selber dafür verantwortlich sein wo man startet.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die Karten und Kisten hätten sie sich gleich sparen können. Fand ich in Forza 6 schon nicht gut. Die Zeit die man für so was braucht hätte man z.b. in eine Qualy stecken können. Wenn man schon Motorsport im Titel hat, sollte man doch endlich mal selber dafür verantwortlich sein wo man startet.



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Man hat ja schon das System nach den Rennen, wo man Autos gewinnen kann.
Da braucht man nicht auch noch Kisten.

Damit wollten sie doch nur erreichen, dass sich mehr Leute die VIP Mitgliedschaft kaufen, damit sie schneller mehr Credits verdienen.
Ohne die verdient man nämlich weitaus weniger Credits, wodurch man länger auf die Kisten sparen müsste.


----------



## Galford (27. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die in den Kisten erhältlichen Autos sind dann für alle frei verfügbar.



Die, in den Kisten enthaltenen Autos, waren schon immer für alle frei kaufbar. Autos die gesperrt waren, konnte man auch nicht in Kisten gewinnen. Kisten hat man sich - wenn man sie nicht wegen Abzeichen, Mods oder Fahrerausrüstungen gekauft hat - in der Hoffnung gekauft, dass man ein Auto gewinnt, dessen Wert, den Kaufpreis der Preiskiste, im Bestfall deutlich übersteigt 
(fiktives Beispiel: Preiskiste 300.000 Credits, Autowert 1.500.000, Ersparnis zum normalen Autokauf: 1.200.000)​
Mit dem letzten Update (ja, das ist bereits passiert) wurden viele Autos zum normalen Kauf freigeschaltet, die man bisher per Forzathon, Liga, ForcaRC oder spezielle Rivalen-Events freischalten oder beim Spezialhändler (hat nur ein begrenztes, wechselndes Angebot) kaufen musste. Kritikpunkt war u.a., dass man viele Autos nicht von Anfang an kaufen konnte, und man teils Wochen und Monate warten musste, bis sich die Gelegenheit ergab, diese Autos gewinnen zu können. Zum Beispiel hat es lange gedauert bis man den 2016er Porsche GT3 RS überhaupt bekommen konnte. Forza Editionen sind immer noch nach diesem System nicht frei erhältlich - das sind die Autos, bei denen das nicht geändert wurde.

Übrigens stand das Ganze bezüglich der Preiskisten und Tokens im (von ak1504 verlinkten) Summer Update, das auch als Quelle für die News-Berichte dient.

Edit:
Und ja, die Preiskisten waren trotzdem nervig. Immerhin ging es dabei trotzdem um Glück, schließlich konnte man ja auch Autos gewinnen, die man schon in Besitz hatte oder die einfach nicht viel Wert waren, und man mit dem Kauf einer Kiste Verlust gemacht hat. Wer Abzeichen oder Fahrerausrüstungen wollte, der hatte das Problem, dass er die Kisten kaufen musste, wenn er alle Abzeichen oder Fahrerausrüstungen wollte - hat mich zumindest nicht gestört, weil Abzeichen und Fahrerausrüstungen mir recht egal sind.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2018)

Forza Monthly | August






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vh8Qg7S5FQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2018)

*August Update*


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 August Update


*Changelog*


FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED August 8, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2018)

Feedback zum Lackeditor erwünscht: FEEDBACK WANTED: Paint Space - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Sonmace (10. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung zu den Micro rucklern ? ...hatt die eigentlich jeder oder fallen sie den miesten garnicht auf ?

Jedenfalls ist mir aufgedfallen das wenn ich das spiel auf 60 Hz limitire es deutlich besser läuft aber ganz weg sind sie immer noch nicht.

Das spiel läuft auf einer SSD habe schon einige versucht aber es läuft einfach nicht rund.


----------



## msdd63 (10. August 2018)

Ich denke das ist der Konsolenherkunft geschuldet. Die Xbox bringt nun mal nur 60 FPS.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2018)

Klingt komisch ist aber so 
Bei mir hat geholfen die Aufflösungs Skalierung auf 200% zu stellen. So läuft es, bei mir, gleich viel runder.


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung zu den Micro rucklern ? ...hatt die eigentlich jeder oder fallen sie den miesten garnicht auf ?
> 
> ...




Mit wieviel fps lässt du das Game denn laufen ? Unbegrenzt ?

Ich habe keine Ruckler mit gesyncten 60fps, noch nie gehabt aber ich hab generell 0 Probleme mit dem Game.


----------



## Sonmace (11. August 2018)

Hi,

also auf unbegränzt in high bis ultra setting läuft es ca auf 140 fps, wenn ich es auf 60 FPS mit V-sync einstelle läuft es auf 72 fps (144 Hz monitor) aber imme rnoch mit mirco rucklern vorallem in den kurven.
Stelle ich auf 60 Fps ein dann geht es viel besser aber immer noch nicht perfeckt.
Nun habe ich mal die skallirung auf 200 % gestellt obwohl ich keinen sinn sehe wieso es dann laufen solte. Es lief tatsächlich nochmal besser was aber daran liegt das die graka sich nicht mehr ausruht sodern ihren vollen boost ausfahrt.
Also habe ich nach dieser erkentnis mal die skallirung auf 150% gestellt weil sie dann immer noch mit leichten bosst nicht unter 1000 Mhz takted (vormals nur 500-800) und es läuft tatsächlich fast rund.
Trozdem finde ich das es nicht sein kann das so grobe fehler im spiel gebt, es sind einige davon betroffen wenn nach dem Problem google, dabei wird mal ein core CPU auslastung  oder RAM als uhrsache gehandet.

Jedenfalls bin ich etwas entäucht von forza hätte es gerne in 140 Fps mit meinem 144 hz monitor gezockt (der speed kommt besser rüber)


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2018)

Wie ist das denn eig bei FM7 auf dem PC und Online Gaming?! Brauch ich da nen XBox Live Zugang oder wie?!


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2018)

No...


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> No...



Du brauchst doch einen Xbox Live Account um es überhaupt starten zu können o0
Bei mir loggt er sich bei jedem Start automatisch ein.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2018)

Also ich hatte früher mal die 360, da musste man doch monatlich was zahlen um online zocken zu können. Das meine ich. Bin Win 10 Noob, soooorry.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2018)

Wie gesagt, no... Nix zahlen...


----------



## Isrian (16. August 2018)

Forza online auf der Konsole = zahlen
Forza online auf dem PC = für lau


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2018)

*Forza Motorsport 7 September Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 September Update


*Changelog:*

FM7 Release Notes [UPDATED September 11, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


*Forza Monthly | September*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKSVmuiG0uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2018)

*Oktober Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 October Update

*Changelog*

https://forums.forzamotorsport.net/...tes--UPDATED-October-2--2018.aspx#post_969583


*Forza Monthly October*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhHacD2spcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Oktober 2018)

*Hot Wheels in Forza Motorsport 7!*


Forza Motorsport - Hot Wheels in Forza Motorsport 7!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdTE6zFKGB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BobbyBouchay (1. November 2018)

Hi,

ich hab das Game kürzlich erworben und hab am Singleplayer extrem viel Spaß. Mittlerweile hab ich alle Fahrhilfen deaktiviert, gibt es eine für jede Klasse ein "bestes Auto" oder ist das alles subjektiv?


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2018)

*November Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 November Update

*Changelog*

November 6, 2018 – Forza Support

*Forza Monthly*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRkRpv2hCfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MD61 (14. November 2018)

BobbyBouchay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab das Game kürzlich erworben und hab am Singleplayer extrem viel Spaß. Mittlerweile hab ich alle Fahrhilfen deaktiviert, gibt es eine für jede Klasse ein "bestes Auto" oder ist das alles subjektiv?



Ich denke das kommt sehr stark auf das eigene Fahrgefühl bzw. den eigenen Geschmack drauf an.


----------



## onlygaming (14. November 2018)

Das kommt auch immer auf die Strecke an, wenn du eine Strecke mit vielen geraden hast ist mal als z.B ein Koeniggsegg schneller als ein Huracan GT3. 
Fährst du dann jedoch z.B auf der Nordschleife, siehst du mit dem Koeniggsegg kein Land, weil er einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt ist so viel Downforce zu generieren, und kein Rennwagen ist.


----------



## BobbyBouchay (15. November 2018)

Danke euch!!! Ich glaube das macht das Spiel, bzw generell Rennspiele so interessant (persönliche Präferenzen, Fahrstil, Antrieb, Feintuning).


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

BobbyBouchay schrieb:


> Danke euch!!! Ich glaube das macht das Spiel, bzw generell Rennspiele so interessant (persönliche Präferenzen, Fahrstil, Antrieb, Feintuning).



Bitte gerne!


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2018)

*Angebote gelten noch 7 Tage !!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormado (20. November 2018)

Inwiefern lohnen sich die Deluxe oder Ultimate Edition im Gegensatz zur Standard Edition? 

An sich finde ich FM7 durchaus interessant. Ich hatte ja auch eine sehr lange Zeit Spaß an GT3, 4 und 5 auf der PS2 und PS3. Also Ausdauerrennen waren durchaus immer toll. Bei FM7 gucke ich mir die Demo noch ein wenig an und würde dann ggf. eine der drei Editionen kaufen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2018)

VIP gibt halt doppelte Credits und separate monatliche Challenges und auch ab und an mal nen exclusiven Wagen. Ansonsten halt Wagen vom Car Pass und Launch Car Pack. Das sind ne Menge gewesen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2018)

*Forza Motorsport 7 December Update*


Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 December Update


----------



## ak1504 (8. Dezember 2018)

Wheel User's Guide


Introduction – Forza Support


----------



## FrenzKTM (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Forza Racer. 
Ich besitze die Ultimate Edition von FM7. Sind eigentlich noch Erweiterungen vorgesehen wie bei FM6 ( Nascar und Porsche ) ?


----------



## FrenzKTM (16. Dezember 2018)

Überschlagt Euch nicht mit den Antworten


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Dezember 2018)

Es weiß halt keiner wirklich was.
Für Forza Horizon 4 kommen 2 Erweiterungen, eine davon ist ja schon da. Aber ob noch was für Forza 7 kommt????

Ich glaube ja das die meisten bei Turn 10 schon an Forza Motorsport 8 arbeiten, das (so denke ich) zeitgleich mit der Xbox 4 erscheinen wird.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oajxyjOBI00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2019)

FORZAMONTHLY LIVESTREAM JAN. 14 & CONTENT UPDATE

#ForzaMonthly livestream Jan. 14 & content update - Forza Motorsport 7 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


Barrett-Jackson Car Pack

Forza Motorsport - Barrett-Jackson Car Pack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pyvUrjGDrfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Februar 2019)

*FM7 February 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - FM7 February 2019 Update

_"This month, we’ve introduced a Force Feedback (FFB) update for wheel users. This update addresses issues that were causing latency between the physics frame and the FFB frame, which manifested as oscillation. With this update, wheel users will feel less oscillation and hitching in wheel FFB"_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFEeKhrkkjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. März 2019)

Forza Motorsport 7 Race Regulation System Gets March Closed Beta, Public Release April

Forza Motorsport 7 Race Regulation System Gets March Closed Beta, Public Release April


----------



## Galford (11. März 2019)

Das dieses Jahr kein Motorsport 8 kommen könnte, nun, da gab es ja schon einige Gerüchte dazu. Und ganz ehrlich, ich würde das sehr, sehr begrüßen. Ich hab mich an Forza Motorsport 7 so sehr sattgespielt, dass mich die Vorstellung eines Motorsport 8 in 2019 beinahe angewidert hätte. Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass das ganz viele Motorsport-Fans anders sehen, aber ich finde die längere Pause, wenn sie denn wirklich kommen sollte, super. Das würde dann wohl allerdings bedeuten, dass das nächste Horizon womöglich auch erst 2021 kommt, und nicht in 2020 - aber auch damit hätte ich kein Problem.


----------



## ak1504 (11. März 2019)

*Forza Motorsport 7 March 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 March 2019 Update


*FM7 Release Notes: March 12th, 2019*

FM7 Release Notes: March 12th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## ak1504 (2. April 2019)

*Forza Motorsport 7 April 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 April 2019 Update


----------



## ak1504 (11. April 2019)

Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "It's nearly here. Our #ForzaRaceRegulations open beta for all #Forza7 players arrives April 11 and we can't wait for you to try it out!… https://t.co/epFGiEauAV"


----------



## ak1504 (11. April 2019)

_Our #ForzaRaceRegulations open beta for #Forza7 launches on April 11 (Pacific Time). When it's live follow the below steps to find the correct hopper:

-Start the game 
-Go to multiplayer 
-Select the Forza Race Regulations Beta-Hopper from the list
-Have fun!_


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2019)

*Forza Motorsport 7 May 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 May 2019 Update


*FM7 Release Notes: May 7th, 2019*

FM7 Release Notes: May 7th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## onlygaming (11. Mai 2019)

Ein Porsche 992 würde mich reizen.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2019)

*Forza Motorsport 7 June 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 June 2019 Update


Forza Race Regulations updates are at the heart of the June 2019 update for Forza Motorsport 7, which arrives on Tuesday, June 4. Since the public beta launch of Forza Race Regulations (FRR), the team at Turn 10 has been working diligently behind the scenes on the system, building new features and making rules tweaks in order to get the best out of the FRR features. While highly anticipated features such as collision-based penalties are still being worked on, this month the team has introduced several new features to FRR.


Let’s take a look at what’s new with FRR in June:


*Podium/Grid Seeding*

With the June update, players’ positions on the podium will be based on total time including any penalties earned during the race. In addition, players’ starting grid position for the subsequent race will now take into consideration their total time, including any penalties earned during the previous race.


*Track Cutting Enumeration*

The FRR system will now keep track of and display track cut incidents when a player cuts multiple corners in a row before returning to the track and allowing the FRR system to resolve time penalties. These sequences of penalties will be displayed to the player using an “X2, X3, etc.” enumerator.


*FRR HUD Settings*

Players can now choose to enable or disable penalty notifications in the game’s HUD settings.


*Exploit Fixes*

We’ve fixed some previous exploits in the FRR system with this update, including:

1) Infractions that occur before the Finish Line are now accumulated in the aggregate Penalty Time per player.

2) Addressing an issue where players could DNF the entire lobby by excessively cutting the track.



*FRR Spectate*

Players can now spectate FRR-enabled lobbies, including the public beta FRR hopper.


*FRR Ruleset Changes*

In addition to working on new Forza Race Regulations features, the team is also consistently looking at rule set tweaks that can be made to improve the experience for players in FRR-enabled lobbies and events. For example, last week the team made a ruleset change addressing issues around players accruing penalties at corner exit and when going off the track on a long straight. In addition, the team removed the penalty incurred for overtaking cars while off track.

As we continue to optimize the FRR ruleset and features, we welcome feedback from the Forza community. Share your thoughts with the current state of FRR by posting your feedback in our dedicated June FRR thread in the Forza Forums. While comments are always welcome, video is even better. If you’ve got a link to a video that highlights an issue with FRR from experience in an FRR-enabled lobby, feel free to share it so our development team can get a better view of what you’re seeing on the track.






*FM7 Release Notes: June 3rd, 2019*

FM7 Release Notes: June 3rd, 2019 – Forza Support


The June update for Forza Motorsport 7 is now live. This month’s update includes work on Forza Race Regulations features and ruleset changes, as well as some quality of life improvements and track updates.


*FORZA RACE REGULATIONS*

Fixed an issue where a player gained a track cut penalty when passing another player when both are off track.

Fixed an issue where the “OFF TRACK” notification did not leave HUD while in Test Drive inside the FRR Cycled Production Beta Hopper.

Fixed an issue where, when a player is playing in an FRR-enabled lobby with friction assist enabled, remaining off track incurs zero penalty time.

Fixed an issue where, in an FRR-enabled race, the end-of-race timer was not delayed by the accumulated penalty time if the user in 1st place did not re-enter the track before the finish line after excessive track cuts, DNFing the lobby.


*GENERAL*

Added icon for “Jump to Manufacturer” inside of Marketplace/Cars menu.

Fixed an issue where track assets would unload in Free Play or in Test Drive during the pre-race as part of the Forza Driver’s Cup campaign.

Fixed an issue where players can edit a locked tune by setting the setup minimum PI restriction higher than the car’s stock PI.

Addressed LOD visibly popping on several tracks, including Bathurst, Indianapolis GP, Sonoma Full, Lime Rock Full, Maple Valley Full, and Nürburgring Full.


----------



## gangville (20. Juni 2019)

verstehe nicht, warum viele forza 7 mit GT Sport vergleichen. GT ist ein reiner Simulator und Forza 80% simulator und 20% arcade


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2019)

_"The work on Forza Race Regulations (FRR) in Forza Motorsport 7 continues with the July 2019 update! This month, we’re introducing the first iteration of collision-based penalties – known in game as “Avoidable Contact” – into the FRR feature set. In July, the implementation of FRR avoidable contact penalties will be focused on penalizing the most egregious examples of contact (i.e. intentional ramming) in the game. The system will do so by considering several factors when judging contact between cars, including speed, position, and how the struck car is affected by the contact (i.e. whether it went off track, into a wall, etc.)"_


*Forza Motorsport 7 July 2019 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Motorsport 7 July 2019 Update

*Changelog:* FM7 Release Notes: July 1st, 2019 – Forza Support



Strafsystem im Detail ab 7min 30sec:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VFJFP6h43Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2019)

Schade hätte mir einen Porsche 992 gewünscht.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2019)

Wie kommst du darauf das Forza 7 noch Content bekommt ?

Wenn den 992 willst dann bleibt dir nur Horizon 4 zu zocken...

Game Pass Ultimate für PC gibts grad für 1€ da ist auch Horizon 4 drin z.b.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2019)

Ja der 992 kam ja nicht gestern. Hätte man ja noch in beiden Games intigrieren können.  

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2019)

FM7 August 2019 Update

Forza Motorsport - FM7 August 2019 Update


FM7 Release Notes: August 5th, 2019

FM7 Release Notes: August 5th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt interessant und ich hätte mit sowas bei Forza 8 nicht gerechnet lol ^^

https://www.pcgames.de/Forza-Motors...ste-Details-zum-Rennspiel-Nachfolger-1339270/


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Dezember 2019)

Viel war das ja jetzt nicht. Neues Reifenmodell und Reifenabrieb. Ehrlich gesagt bisschen wenig für eine News. 
Ich frage mich auch was das bei den 2-4 Runden Rennen (ich denke mal die wenigsten fahren die langen Rennen) bringen soll. 

Was ist mit einer Qualy, ich bin es leid immer von hinten starten zu müssen
endlich mal besserer KI
ordentlicher Motorensound
noch besserer Grafik, ohne Pop ups
wirklich dynamisches Wetter

Aber das das neue Forza mit der Xbox 4 erscheint ist klar. MS braucht einen top Launch Titel. Hoffentlich bleiben sie auch bei Play anywere, also das es auch Zeitgleich für PC kommt und am besten für Steam.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2020)

Turn 10 und Xbox Research hätten da gern etwas Feedback 

https://microsoft.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_9LfZUV7Ak8drpCR

https://twitter.com/ForzaMotorsport/status/1266153530416672769


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Mai 2020)

Da hat keine einzige Frage was mit Forza zu tun. Das ist alles ziemlich allgemein. 
Vor 2-3 Wochen hatte ich eine eMail zu einer Umfrage, da ging es wirklich bei jeder Frage um Rennspiele. Schön das wir Spieler mal gefragt werden, und hoffentlich wird davon auch was umgesetzt.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2021)

Am 15.09.2021 wird nach Horizon 3 nun auch Forza 7 aus dem Store verschwinden. Wer noch die Absicht hatte sich Forza 7 anzusehen oder fehlende Inhalte zu ergänzen der sollte das beizeiten tun.

MS gewährt auch noch einen 75% Rabatt bis zum 15.09.


*Forza Motorsport 7 is Reaching End of Life*

https://support.forzamotorsport.net...442728339-End-of-Life-for-Forza-Motorsport-7-

_Wenn ein Spiel das "End of Life" erreicht, bedeutet dies, dass das Spiel und seine DLC nicht mehr im Microsoft Store oder im Xbox Game Pass erhältlich sind. Funktionen wie Multiplayer- und Online-Dienste werden jedoch weiterhin für diejenigen zugänglich sein, die das Spiel besitzen._

Forza Motorsport 7 wird am *15. September 2021* den Status "End of Life" erreichen. Das bedeutet, dass das Spiel und der zugehörige DLC nach diesem Datum nicht mehr erhältlich sind.

Nach dem 15. September 2021 können Spieler, die Forza Motorsport 7 besitzen, das Spiel und die dazugehörigen Inhalte weiterhin wie gewohnt herunterladen und spielen.

Wenn Sie ein Xbox Game Pass-Mitglied sind, das Forza Motorsport 7 DLC aber nicht das Basisspiel gekauft hat, erhalten Sie über das Xbox-Nachrichtencenter einen Token für das Spiel, damit Sie Forza Motorsport 7 und alle seine Inhalte weiterhin genießen können.

*Die Token-Verteilung wird bis zum 2. August 2021 abgeschlossen sein.* Wenn Sie Ihren Token nach diesem Datum immer noch nicht erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte hier an den Xbox-Support. _here__._
*Nicht verwendete Token laufen am 15. September 2023 ab.*

Ab heute bieten wir allen, die Forza Motorsport 7 noch nicht besitzen, einen Rabatt an.

Forza Motorsport 7 Ultimate Edition: $19.99 (£17.49, €19.99)
Forza Motorsport 7 Deluxe Edition: $14.99 (£12.49, €12.49)
Forza Motorsport 7 Standard Edition: $9.99 (£7.49, €9.99)

Für alle, die unsere Rivals-Events mit unseren eSports-Partnern im Auge behalten, werden wir nach dem 15. September weiterhin Inhalte bereitstellen, um die eSports-Wettbewerbe unserer Partner mit neuen Rivals-Events zu unterstützen, so dass weiterhin jede Menge Rennaction geboten wird.


----------

